# Staff Shooters for Dead Center Archery Products



## cncmachiningman

Hello Everyone,
Dead Center Archery Products is adding staff shooters , we would love to hear from you, we have quite an selection of products . Are stabilizers systems are some of the best on the market, we will be adding new products to our line for 09 due to the high demand of requests at IBO Worlds in New York. Please snd your resume or a breif discription of who you are and what you love about archery shooting. Please send to
[email protected] 
Please be patient for your response, i will get to you A.S.A.P.

Look forward to hearing from all of you.

Todd Reich


----------



## archeryhunterME

Todd, E-mail sent


----------



## asa1485

Emai sent.


----------



## cncmachiningman

please let me know if i did'nt respond to you !

Thanks 

Todd


----------



## 1BadBulldog

*staff shooter*

email sent


----------



## cncmachiningman

thanks for all the emails and if i missed you somehow please let me know.

Todd


----------



## cncmachiningman

nie talking to all of you and yes we are still taking shooters.


----------



## Ders26c

e-mail sent!!


----------



## cncmachiningman

all pms and emails answered, resent out revised info, if you didn't receive the updates please let me know.


----------



## jrm5hq

Email sent


----------



## kimmiedawn

bumpin it up for great product and great guy. My hubby (deadeyeD) and I are already a part of the dead center team. Love the products too for sure...


----------



## DeeS

Email sent......


----------



## celticgladiator

email sent


----------



## Crusher

Bump for a great product and great company!:wink: I am sooo glad to be part of the Dead Center Archery Products Team.


----------



## mjgonehunting

Email sent !


----------



## hilltophunter

Thanks Todd looking forward to a great year with your products


----------



## archery27

*Staff Shooter*

E-mail Sent


----------



## South Man

email sent.


----------



## NerdHick

mjgonehunting said:


> Email sent !


Come join the dark side! Or have I with a 30"er!! HA HA HA


----------



## deadeyeD

ttt for a great product .


----------



## Twinsfan

ttt for a awesome guy


----------



## terryracing86

email sent, thanx James


----------



## bigdogarcher

*staff shooter*

Couldn't ask for a nicer guy to shoot for. Todd is willing to help his shooters any way that he can. looking forward to the "09" 3D season. Thanks Todd. C-ya at Foxpro Archery.


----------



## cncmachiningman

thanks for all the interest in the staff shooter positions, i have been responding to all if you were missed somehow please let me know. you will be contacted either way.There are still positions open and look forward to hearing from all of you .


----------



## T_Bug

My first staff shooter acceptance. THANKS SO MUCH! :dancing:

Look forward to placing an order next week and helping to get the name out there! :cheer2:


----------



## deadeyeD

T Bug welcome to the staff I was one of the choosing one's to I have been with Todd staff shooting team for about 7 months he is a heck of a guy and has one heck of a product.deadeyeD


----------



## terryracing86

Todd, hopefully you will be getting my order next week as well. thanx for the chance to represent your products 
James


----------



## T_Bug

deadeyeD said:


> T Bug welcome to the staff I was one of the choosing one's to I have been with Todd staff shooting team for about 7 months he is a heck of a guy and has one heck of a product.deadeyeD


Thanks so much, it just gives me another reason to kick that drive that I have up another notch. :cheers:


----------



## red28

*Thank you*

Thank you as well from Michigan!!

ordering soon as well...


----------



## ricksmathew

*Thanks!*

Todd, Thanks for having me as part of Shooting Staff! Looking forward to working with you.


----------



## bigdogarcher

*v bars*

Hey Todd if you could email me a price for a set of V-bars for this upcoming 3d season that would be great. You have my email. Thanks Jim


----------



## NOSX3DER

*Staff Shooter*

Tood,

Sorry my friend. We spoke several weeks ago but I have been extremely busy wit hunting as well as my own NOSX Inc company. Still very interested in being apart of the Dead Center Archery Pro Staff if you still have room!


----------



## celticgladiator

Todd,
thanks for taking me on. hope to get an order in next week and looking forward to spreading the word aobut your products!!!!!


----------



## NerdHick

Got my 2nd stab from Todd, I can't wait to get this bad boy on the bow!! I thought the fuse put the weight out front but boy even my wife noticed the difference!!! 

I'm gonna try the 10 degree offset on the 10" and see how it shoots!!


----------



## NY911

NerdHick said:


> Got my 2nd stab from Todd, I can't wait to get this bad boy on the bow!! I thought the fuse put the weight out front but boy even my wife noticed the difference!!!
> 
> I'm gonna try the 10 degree offset on the 10" and see how it shoots!!



Pics................and pics of the 30 incher....:wink:


----------



## NerdHick

Dude, just got back from shooting the 10" and boy do I love it...I was shooting chew can size groups at 50 yards!!! 

I've got the full weight set on the 10" and man its sweet!! Blows the fuse out of the water!!!!! I haven't shot the 30" yet, I will if I get some bow time tomorrow and I'll try to get pics then!


----------



## NY911

Worthless post without pics..........you disapoint me..........

LOL


----------



## NerdHick

NYBowhunter911 said:


> Worthless post without pics..........you disapoint me..........
> 
> LOL


Sorry man, had to get the pink bow out for the little one and then the wife took off with the camera...I'm home with the girls and no camera... :embara:


----------



## terryracing86

*10" setup*

id like to see pics also, that is what im wanting to set up on my bow. :darkbeer:


----------



## DeeS

I haven't heard anything yet. :sad:


----------



## Glock17

Todd, 

Respnded via email this morning. 

Thanks, 

Les Sheaffer


----------



## hardwoodhitman

doesn't anyone else find it funny that all you have to do to become a staff shooter is buy a stab from this guy. if that's the case, right now i'm a staff shooter for bowtech and easton. i mean i bought their product so i guess i'm a staff shooter. thanks for offering me a position on the staff, but i think i will decline


----------



## NerdHick

Someone pee in your flakes this AM!? Todd is trying to spread the word and in this industry its not the easiest thing!

Here's some props for his gear!



























So you think the stab is too long to hunt with?! OK, here is a smaller one...


----------



## cncmachiningman

thanks for sticking up for me nerdhick, you try and help people out and this is what you get, if i was just trying to sell stabs by making them a staff shooter i would be out of business, the way i have been flooded with emails, my shooters are selected by me personally and based apon there quailifications,anyways thanks for the pictures and glad you like the stabs.


----------



## ricksmathew

Todd, I appreciate what you are doing for me! Don't let one persons opinion upset you! 

Rick


----------



## cncmachiningman

ricksmathew said:


> Todd, I appreciate what you are doing for me! Don't let one persons opinion upset you!
> 
> Rick


 sorry i made that sound like i was upset, im really not , i was just trying to get a point across.


----------



## Crusher

I got to say here....Todd from Dead Center Archery is one of the nicest guys I have encountered in archery and makes a product that is second to none to boot! His stabilizers are top notch and he is one of the few people in this industry that listens to his customers. I have had lengthy converstations with him and he not only listens, but takes notes. He truely wants to make his products THE BEST! From my experience, his priority is making a top notch product and bettering the sport. So far, he has hit a home run. I HIGHLY suggest anyone looking at these stabilizer to stop looking and *BUY ONE*. You won't be disappointed.

Keep up the great work!:wink:


----------



## terryracing86

from what i have seen they look like nice stabs. as far as just buying a stab to be a staff shooter, if that is what Todd wants to do to get his product out then who is to say he is wrong. for most staff shooters spots you have to have a pro or semi pro resume, he is wanting guys(or girls) that love the sport of archery, not just target but hunting as well. i think what he is doing is great, it gives the average weekend shooter, that shoots to have fun not to compete all the time to promote his product and not have to have a 5 page resume to be a shooter for him. i applaude you Todd, i thinks its a great thing you are doing and hopefully soon i will order my set up.
James


----------



## deadeyeD

Well folks I have talk to Todd quit the bit on the phone and bought stuff from him. his product to me is the best I have ever shoot I think hardwoodhitman should not be knocking peoples stuff I am sure he must have never had a dead center stabilizer because if he did he would not be talking like that anyway thats my thought.deadeyeD


----------



## hilltophunter

I as well received my stabilizer in the mail. I shot it for about an hour tonight and my groups tightened up at 50 yards without question. I am using the 8" hunter with the weight set and the 10 degree quick disconnect. Todd your products are top notch Thanks again.


----------



## hardwoodhitman

deadeyeD said:


> Well folks I have talk to Todd quit the bit on the phone and bought stuff from him. his product to me is the best I have ever shoot I think hardwoodhitman should not be knocking peoples stuff I am sure he must have never had a dead center stabilizer because if he did he would not be talking like that anyway thats my thought.deadeyeD


i wasn't knocking the stabs. i'm sure they are great. i have just never heard anyone asking people to buy a product to be on a staff. i may be wrong about that but it just seems funny to me. if you guys don't see anything wrong with it, that's fine. you have your opinion just like i have mine.


----------



## Glock17

I think its pretty common for a company to ask staffers to purchase from them as part of the deal. It's pretty hard to support a product you dont use and have any credibility. As the owner of a small business I can tell you developing brand loyalty is the key to growing (especially in this economy) so I think Todd is doing things the right way in developing his pro staff. 

I look forward to some wins next tournament season using Dead Center products. 

Les


----------



## pepi

Email sent!! Thanks........


----------



## cncmachiningman

all emails have been answered, if you were missed please let me know and thanks for all you interest and congrats if you were selected. there are still openings.


----------



## ap1221

*thank you*

happy to be a part of the team. thank you for the chance to represent you and your products.:rockhard:


----------



## deadeyeD

ap1221 welcome the dead land no dought from deadeyeD.


----------



## ap1221

*cool*

thanks glad to be associated with good people


----------



## kimmiedawn

I am proud dead center owner. Will be orderin more soon..:wink:


----------



## BowTech Dave

Todd,

Thanks so much for this opportunity to be apart of this Team. You can expect an order soon. Also a special welcome to everyone else on the team as well. I look forward to many more seasons with you and Dead Center Archery. 

Thanks,
Dave


----------



## terryracing86

*Todd, thanx for the help*

just talked to Todd on the phone and ordered my setup with his help of what i needed.  very nice guy to talk with. and very helpful. im glad to be a dead center shooter and cant wait to get my stabs next week and try them out.


----------



## JPN

Thanks for a great opportunity!! I will be ordering soon!


----------



## DeeS

Thank you for the great opportunity.


----------



## celticgladiator

terryracing86 said:


> just talked to Todd on the phone and ordered my setup with his help of what i needed.  very nice guy to talk with. and very helpful. im glad to be a dead center shooter and cant wait to get my stabs next week and try them out.


i agree, i made an order today and spoke with him, what a great guy, i think we spent more time just bs'ing than anything. very down to earth guy that is real easy to talk to. thanks Todd!!!!!


----------



## cncmachiningman

Thanks for all the emails everyone, if you were missed let me know, i have received some outstanding resumes and look forward to getting more and thanks everyone for there threads and photos, always like to see pictures with your face on them to know who im dealing with.


----------



## F/F 3Der

Thanks Todd for the opportunity to represent your products for the second year. Guys/gals these are a great product and Todd is a great guy to deal with. 

Thanks again Todd

Randy


----------



## cncmachiningman

*Important Notice*

just wanted to let everyone know that i will be out of town from the 23rd of oct. till the 10th of nov., was one of the lucky ones to draw a iowa archery tag this year, i will have internet service will we are there, but there will be nothing shipping during that time, thanks for being understanding as a much needed vacation is due.
Please check out this thread that was started by on of my staff shooters.

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=772665

thanks again

Todd


----------



## NerdHick

Here's another pic!


----------



## Glock17

Good luck in Iowa Todd, have a safe trip and let us know how you did.

Les


----------



## terryracing86

got my setup today  very nice work from Todd, super guy to deal with and awesome product, now i just have to mount it and start shooting,lol
highly recommend you guys to check out DEAD CENTER ARCHERY products and meet a great guy in Todd. glad to be apart of the DCA staff shooters spot and will deffinately looking forward to using their stabs. thanx for the nice JOB and the HELP Todd!!!!!!!!
James


----------



## gplant

THANKS Todd!!!!! GOOD LUCK in Iowa!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## deadeyeD

TTT.for a hell of a product.


----------



## celticgladiator

Good luck in Iowa Todd. we want to see pics when you get back!!!!!


----------



## Ders26c

*Staff Shooter!!*

Got my e-mail the other day!! Very happy to be a part of the team and help promote the product!!


----------



## bowman_bob

Order sent, cant wait to get it. Glad to be on the team


----------



## Pearsonguy305

*hardwoods*

Boy, are you sure he offered you a staff postion? I would sure hope he picked a more professionl team. you dont have what it takes to help somone promote and product. your negativity, is so immature, but best wishes to you in what ever it is you seek out to do. 
We that enjoy the sport and love the hunt, also love those that are our borhters and sister of the sport, and we dont act in such a way. It truely amazes me how some people , can be this way, maybe people will see you for what you are, which imo is somone who just likes to stri and cause drama.YOu know we have teenagers that love drama, you might get long with them better and not grown ups. IMO


----------



## LtlRushnArchr30

Just got my email a little while ago! Can't wait to get my order in and start promoting a great product!!


----------



## celticgladiator

Thank you Todd!!!!
got my stab in the mail yesterday, it looks great!! can't wait to get it on and go shoot. i just went with the hunter special 8 in. looking at getting a longer one before next summers target season. very nice looking design on the stab, looks to be built great. glad to be part of the team. how is everyone else on staff doing?


----------



## ricksmathew

Good Luck to all of my Staff Shooter Teamates,I am getting packed to leave for Ohio tomorrow!


----------



## johnson21

I havent put in for the staff spot, but i just want to give a good company a bump. i shot one the other day and they are a great product...


----------



## celticgladiator

any of you guys having any luck hunting yet?


----------



## Twinsfan

ttt for a awesome guy


----------



## Leon Garfield

*Thanks Todd*

I would also like to take this time to thank Todd for the sponsor ship for the 2008 season. I Love the product they are great and have been a great addition to my bow package. I wear my hat and shirt with pride and will continue to do so this indoor season. Thanks Todd......


----------



## bowman_bob

celticgladiator said:


> any of you guys having any luck hunting yet?


I shot my muley in mid sept, not much luck with whitetails yet though.








Anybody else get any thing? Good luck out there guys! :darkbeer:


----------



## NerdHick

No luck yet in NY, heading to IL in the AM!


----------



## cncmachiningman

bowman_bob said:


> I shot my muley in mid sept, not much luck with whitetails yet though.
> View attachment 472467
> 
> 
> Anybody else get any thing? Good luck out there guys! :darkbeer:


awsome job ,congrats, hunted missouri for a week, didnt kill anything but seen some 140" and 150" deer, moved to iowa today starting to hunt there for the next week, looks good hear except for the weather for the next few days, take care and keep in touch, love the velvet.

Todd


----------



## bowman_bob

cncmachiningman said:


> awsome job ,congrats, hunted missouri for a week, didnt kill anything but seen some 140" and 150" deer, moved to iowa today starting to hunt there for the next week, looks good hear except for the weather for the next few days, take care and keep in touch, love the velvet.
> 
> Todd


thanks Todd I just revieved my order and the stab looks damn nice! cant wait to get to the range soon. A friend from the range killed a nice 5x5 this week so hopefully theres more action soon. just got acess to a three mile streach along the lake this evening, and by the sounds of it thers no shortage of deer :tongue: only in canada! :wink:


----------



## hilltophunter

*thanks Todd*

here is a doe I took with your Stab. My son could use one on his bow :wink:


----------



## bowman_bob

hilltophunter said:


> here is a doe I took with your Stab. My son could use one on his bow :wink:


Congrats on the fat doe! :darkbeer: Had my first chance at a whitetail last evening but the shot was not lethal and i watched as the buck ran down back into the woods (tracked it later on). At least a little more time in the field doesnt hurt. BTW great stabilizers Todd, it was everything i hoped it would be, even got compliments on how good it looks.


----------



## hilltophunter

*My 2008 buck*









Thanks Todd :cocktail:


----------



## bmiller14

*Email*

Email sent. Thank You.


----------



## cncmachiningman

*my 2008 buck*

got this buck sat. night, i am on the left and my hunting partner Mike Whitsel is on the right, thanks for everything and i will get caught up on my replies when i get home on the 10th of nov.

Todd


----------



## bowman_bob

cncmachiningman said:


> got this buck sat. night, i am on the left and my hunting partner Mike Whitsel is on the right, thanks for everything and i will get caught up on my replies when i get home on the 10th of nov.
> 
> Todd


Congrats Todd :darkbeer: Nice buck!


----------



## ap1221

*wow*

hey those are two nice bucks i hope to have one up on here soon. good job guys.


----------



## terryracing86

good job DCA shooters


----------



## celticgladiator

nice to see someone having some luck. good job guys!!!


----------



## cncmachiningman

*I'm Back in the shop*

im home , will try and get caught up on the pms and emails this weekend, glad to be home to my wife and kids.


----------



## Pearsonguy305

*welcome back Todd*

and congrads on the buck nice one, we will be sending our order in soon. 


ken and janice davis


----------



## Smoke-Walker09

Thanks Todd I got your email today! cheers! be in touch soon with you.:darkbeer:


----------



## bigdogarcher

*new stuff*

Hey Todd, I might be building a steeler's bow. Not with their logo just their colors. So if you have any idea for stabs let me know. It's gonna be an Elite. All flat black, rizor and limbs with a yellow Elite sticker on the limbs top and bottom with a black and yellow string and cables. Should look awesome with one of your black and yellow stab and v bar setup. later


----------



## drockw

Glad to be a part of the DCA staff! Thanks Todd. 
Derek


----------



## cncmachiningman

bigdogarcher said:


> Hey Todd, I might be building a steeler's bow. Not with their logo just their colors. So if you have any idea for stabs let me know. It's gonna be an Elite. All flat black, rizor and limbs with a yellow Elite sticker on the limbs top and bottom with a black and yellow string and cables. Should look awesome with one of your black and yellow stab and v bar setup. later


we'll come up with something to match it , u know we can do it all !


----------



## bigdogarcher

cncmachiningman said:


> we'll come up with something to match it , u know we can do it all !


Ain't that the truth.


----------



## hilltophunter

I am looking forward to what Todd comes up with..... :thumbs_up


----------



## michswamprat

*michswamprat*

Thanks for having me on board, Todd. Looking forward to talking to you and filling you in on what I'm working on for 2009.

*2008 HOYT VECTRIX PLUS*


----------



## Smoke-Walker09

Bump!!imp2:


----------



## deadeyeD

I think I one of the first shooters for Todd I want to welcome everybody who made the team and that will make the team welcome I have shot Todds stuff for a while you will not be disappointed he's stuff is awesome the best I have ever shot WELCOME ALL its going to be fun next year to meet you all.


----------



## Pearsonguy305

*well looks like*

a few of Pearson shooters, see what we gonna do this year. I cant wait til new bow comes in so i can order new stabs,


----------



## ap1221

*Land of The Dead*

hey guys i started a news social group for owners of and staff shooters of dead center archery products. its called The Land of the Dead. feel free to join and post pics of your rigs. :darkbeer:


----------



## deadeyeD

Wheres the thread.


----------



## deadeyeD

Well placed another order with Todd if you have never talk to him on the phone call him and shoot the jaw with him he is a real nice guy and a heck of a person to talk to.


----------



## Smoke-Walker09

deadeyeD said:


> Well placed another order with Todd if you have never talk to him on the phone call him and shoot the jaw with him he is a real nice guy and a heck of a person to talk to.


Ya he sure is we shot the BS for a good 30mins LOL!!! I guess I should Scan my Grizz pictures soon.


----------



## deadeyeD

Yah I been waiting for them.


----------



## Smoke-Walker09

deadeyeD said:


> Yah I been waiting for them.


I'll get my Wife to scan them, tomorrow for me :thumbs_up


----------



## michswamprat

Hello, Team!
Great to talk to you this evening, Todd, and I appreciate your patience with what I am working on for 2009. To fill the rest of the team in, I will be giving up my Hoyt in 2009 as I was offered a Pro Staff shooters position with Darton. This Sunday, I will accept, sign my contract with Ted Harpham, the GM of Darton Archery, and take delivery of the new bow. My partner and I will both be shooting the new Pro3500 in black. We met the Darton boys at the Rinehart R100, great group of guys, great product, and I'm really excited to shoot for them next year. They are really gonna push this bow because they think they have captured lightning in a bottle (350 fps) and I agree. Priority #1 is to get the bow, then work on my setup. I hope to order my stabilizers by the first of the year and more than likely will get the 10" in order to stay in Hunter or Advanced Hunter Class. Currently, I am waiting for a reply from Tru-Fire Releases and I will be sending some resumes off to sight, rest, and arrow manufacturers. 2009 is looking great!!!
Todd, them black stabilizers would look great on that black Darton! I will keep with the theme of the bow, my sight and rest will also be black. Should look hot! If you have any ideas, let me know.

P.S. I guess that means I will need to change my Avatar!!!:shade:

*Darton Pro Staff Shooter/Moonlight Archery*
*Dead Center Archery Products Pro Staff Shooter*
???


----------



## michswamprat

Avatar changed!!!:wink:


----------



## Smoke-Walker09

michswamprat said:


> Avatar changed!!!:wink:



Congrats! on getting on the Darton Pro Staff.


----------



## dh1

Looking for anyone in Canada?


----------



## Smoke-Walker09

TTT :thumbs_up


----------



## Smoke-Walker09

Back up to the top :ranger: got my stabs today and alls I can say is Awesome!!!


----------



## nhsgatorfootbal

*order*

thxs todd,for giving everyone a opportunity to represent your company, im glad i got on to represent Dead Center Archery. Putting my order in fora 24 inch front and 2 8inch vbars. By looking atthe pics, they look awesome!happy thanksgiving to all!


----------



## terryracing86

got my "new to me" bow yesterday, got DCA stab setup on last night and shot first thing this morning,lol very nice product and Todd is a great guy to talk to and deal with. very pleased with my set up. heres a pic of it


----------



## wirenut583

*another bow*

Hey Todd, got a new Apex. this one is green , do you have a 10 incher with Mathews green flames??? now that would be COOL


----------



## deadeyeD

I want to wish everybody on the team and other Happy Thanksgiving and be safe and God Bless.


----------



## BowTech Dave

deadeyeD said:


> I want to wish everybody on the team and other Happy Thanksgiving and be safe and God Bless.


+1:nixon:


----------



## drockw

Where ya at Todd? I sent you a p.m. tell me what ya think
Derek


----------



## pabowman

*Question*

Are you still accepting resumes for the staff?


----------



## cncmachiningman

thanks for everything gals and guys, been very busy here , between my honey do this list and the stabs its been crazy, we are still accepting staff shooter resumes, we have picked alot of outstand talent in the archery shooting world, we now have staff in the US, CANADA, BRITISH COLUMBIA, FRANCE, GERMANY, AUSTRALIA, NEW ZELAND, who would of ever thunk it.

Todd


----------



## Leon Garfield

*That*

Is what happens when you make a great product. What do you have for camo wraps for the hunting stab? Thanks again to a great guy......Leon


----------



## nhsgatorfootbal

*Amazing stabilizers todd!!!*

got mine in today and wow they are very nice. all i need now are the disconnects.


----------



## cncmachiningman

Leon Garfield said:


> Is what happens when you make a great product. What do you have for camo wraps for the hunting stab? Thanks again to a great guy......Leon


all i have is a camo flame wrap.


----------



## cncmachiningman

nhsgatorfootbal said:


> got mine in today and wow they are very nice. all i need now are the disconnects.


\

thanks for postin the photos and glad you like the products.

Todd


----------



## kimmiedawn

Well guys, here it is..My new '09 Pearson Z34 with my new camo flame wrapped stab.. Looks awsome and feels awsome too. When I get my 3D bow (Z34 in red with black limbs) I will take pics with my red diamond plate barbwire stab. And thank you Todd for an awsome awsome stab....


----------



## kimmiedawn

cncmachiningman said:


> we now have staff in the US, CANADA, BRITISH COLUMBIA, FRANCE, GERMANY, AUSTRALIA, NEW ZELAND, who would of ever thunk it.
> 
> Todd


Wow Todd thats great. I am happy for you and glad to hear it is going so great for you. I know you have 2 happy staff shooters here at my house. And 1 day a 3rd when she gets big enough to shoot and need an awsome stab for her bow too.. Again congrats on the extended staff....:shade:


----------



## dh1

I would like to thank Todd for welcoming me to the team and look forward to getting my new stab to show off! Thanks again!


----------



## Smoke-Walker09

dh1 said:


> I would like to thank Todd for welcoming me to the team and look forward to getting my new stab to show off! Thanks again!


Welcome to the team!!:shade:


----------



## kimmiedawn

dh1 said:


> I would like to thank Todd for welcoming me to the team and look forward to getting my new stab to show off! Thanks again!


Yes Welcome to the team....It is a great place to be...:shade:


----------



## cncmachiningman

kimmiedawn said:


> Well guys, here it is..My new '09 Pearson Z34 with my new camo flame wrapped stab.. Looks awsome and feels awsome too. When I get my 3D bow (Z34 in red with black limbs) I will take pics with my red diamond plate barbwire stab. And thank you Todd for an awsome awsome stab....


hey kimmedawn, thanks for postin the pics, looks very nice, good luck with your shooting and thanks for all of your help.


----------



## cncmachiningman

*Thank You*

I would like to thank everyone for there interest in the staff positions and to all those who have been selected, and what happened to the guy who was going to start the thread for " the land of the dead" that sounds so cool.


----------



## ap1221

*started*

already started go to user created social groups and its on there


----------



## kimmiedawn

cncmachiningman said:


> I would like to thank everyone for there interest in the staff positions and to all those who have been selected, and what happened to the guy who was going to start the thread for " the land of the dead" that sounds so cool.


I am a member...:shade:


----------



## dh1

just placed my order for my new 8" 3D pro hunter, bow jax, weights and a hat. Can't wait to get them and start shooting some 3D!


----------



## Crusher

My hunting setup with my Dead Center 10" Stabilizer, Straight Quick detatch, flame camo wrap and stainless weight kit....

Then my hunting bow with my Dead Center 24" Stabilzer, red diamond plate wrap, and Stainless Weight set. I am waiting for my new target bow to put this setup on along with my 10 degree quick detach. I am hoping it comes in soon.

Great work Todd!


----------



## drockw

Bump

P.M. sent Todd
Derek


----------



## RJHolden

*Wanted to share my setup*

Hey everyone, 

Todd makes a great product and as most of you know is a great person to deal with. I wanted to take the time and post some pics of my setup to share with everyone. Thanks for making a great product Todd.:teeth:


----------



## BowTech Dave

*Sweet!*

Man those look nice! I can't wait to get mine so I can show them off! Keep them coming.

Dave


----------



## LtlRushnArchr30

Heres mine

Great Product Todd. Glad to be working with you!


----------



## Crusher

Todd,

Here is my New Hoyt AlphaMax 35 with my 24" Dead Center Archery Stabilizer. 

I am just waiting to put on my new V-Bar kit and 6" Rods....It should look quite nice and feel even better.

Thanks for making a great such a great product. It is a pleasure doing business with you.

I will post another picture when I get it all together.

Thanks,
Sean


----------



## cncmachiningman

Crusher said:


> Todd,
> 
> Here is my New Hoyt AlphaMax 35 with my 24" Dead Center Archery Stabilizer.
> 
> I am just waiting to put on my new V-Bar kit and 6" Rods....It should look quite nice and feel even better.
> 
> Thanks for making a great such a great product. It is a pleasure doing business with you.
> 
> I will post another picture when I get it all together.
> 
> Thanks,
> Sean


Very Nice !!!!!!!!!
thanks for your order and will ship it in the morning, they are having a hoyt day at one of my dealers and i will be there trying one out.
talk to ya later and keep in touch, i will get that new stuff made for the hoyts, but i have some new stuff coming out for 09 that is going to be sweet.


----------



## Crusher

cncmachiningman said:


> Very Nice !!!!!!!!!
> thanks for your order and will ship it in the morning, they are having a hoyt day at one of my dealers and i will be there trying one out.
> talk to ya later and keep in touch, i will get that new stuff made for the hoyts, but i have some new stuff coming out for 09 that is going to be sweet.



I can't wait...order, hoyt stuff, new stuff...It's like Christmas morning!


----------



## BowTech Dave

Crusher said:


> Todd,
> 
> Here is my New Hoyt AlphaMax 35 with my 24" Dead Center Archery Stabilizer.
> 
> I am just waiting to put on my new V-Bar kit and 6" Rods....It should look quite nice and feel even better.
> 
> Thanks for making a great such a great product. It is a pleasure doing business with you.
> 
> I will post another picture when I get it all together.
> 
> Thanks,
> Sean


Nice setup man! I can't wait to get mine. My Testerosa Captain is going to have an awesome stabilizer. Let's see some more pics!!!


----------



## jaydeebowhunts

hey todd,

thanks for the invite to be part of the team.i got your email with the price lists and the formal application.i should have that all back to you with an order really soon.again thanks so much

- justin from wisconsin


----------



## ILMathewsPro

*Hey Todd*

I received my stabilizer, v-bar, angle brackets, v-bar stabilizers, and quick disconnects last week. I was very impressed with the quality of your product, it is second to none. The first thing I did was attach everything to my Mathews C4. It only took a few minutes to get the balance just right. Then I proceded to shoot a few groups and get a feel for my new set up. I was very pleased with how the bow felt in my hand at full draw. My sight picture was nice and steady. After the first shot, I was impressed. The bow was quiet and shock free. A great product that does what it was designed to do, absorb noise and vibrations plus balance the bow. Thank you for the chance to be a part of your staff. Here is my 3-D set up for those that might be interested: Mathews Conquest 4, Goldtip Ultra lite 500 arrows, Bodoodle Pro 500 rest, Sureloc sight and scope, [email protected] fps. DCA 30" stabilizer w/10 degree down bracket, DCA v-bar, 2-8" DCA back stabilizers with quick disconnect angle brackets. Thanks again Todd, I'll be talking to you soon.

Gary Rigney


----------



## drw1210

Sending email todd


----------



## dh1

got my stuff today and it looks great I'll be shooting them tomorrow and I'll let everyone know how they work!!!


----------



## drw1210

*Thanks again*

Hey Todd want to thank you for the adding me to your shooter staff and looking forward to representing your company. I will be sending a order for your products soon, we will get your name out there. You can't get steady on the X without Dead Center Archery Products .:thumbs_up

http://deadcenterarchery.com/


----------



## drockw

What kind of Hoyt stuff are we talking about here todd??? Interesting for sure. Since ill be shooting Hoyts in 09 I might have to wait a little bit for my order 
Derek


----------



## hilltophunter

Todd,
Thanks again for the quick shipment on the 24" Target Stabilizer. It as usual, looks and works great.


----------



## cncmachiningman

drockw said:


> What kind of Hoyt stuff are we talking about here todd??? Interesting for sure. Since ill be shooting Hoyts in 09 I might have to wait a little bit for my order
> Derek


thanks for all the orders and as far as the hoyt stuff it will be a while for that stuff, working on something new right know and if the prototype works , i think we will have something completely new to the archery world for stabilization.


----------



## cncmachiningman

check out the website it has been all updated except for the store, that is coming soon.


----------



## drockw

cncmachiningman said:


> thanks for all the orders and as far as the hoyt stuff it will be a while for that stuff, working on something new right know and if the prototype works , i think we will have something completely new to the archery world for stabilization.


Sounds great!! Ill be ordering my 09 setup here within the next couple a weeks. cant wait!
Derek


----------



## Crusher

Here is the finished product.....

-24" Front Target Pro Stabilizer
-10 Degree Quick disconnect
-V-Bar with Adjustable arms w/ quick disconnects
-2-6" Pro Hunter Stabilizer Rods
-3 Sets of Stainless Steel Weight Sets
-Bow Jax and Blue Diamond Plate Wraps to top it off!

It is a PERFECT match for my Blue Fusion AlphaMax 35. The pictures make the wraps look a little aqua, but that is not the true color. If you look at the far V-Rod in the second picture (closeup), that represents the true color more closely.

Thanks Todd! I couldn't be happier with the setup!:shade:


----------



## Crusher

and a close-up...


----------



## Crusher

The 24" front bar...


----------



## cncmachiningman

Crusher said:


> The 24" front bar...



looks awsome thanks for posting the pictures they look great, what do you think of the adjusting arms for the back bars?


----------



## Crusher

cncmachiningman said:


> looks awsome thanks for posting the pictures they look great, what do you think of the adjusting arms for the back bars?


I like them a lot...ESPECIALLY the adjusting arms. I can pretty much put my end weights on the bars in any position toward/away from my riser. There is an infinite amount of positions/adjustment on them since I can rotate them a full 360 degrees on the bar and move them more than 180 degees on the knuckle. Then on top of it....they are really easy to adjust!

What more can a guy ask for?:wink:


----------



## drockw

Bump it up!!!
Derek


----------



## cncmachiningman

*Merry Christmas and Happy New Year*

I would like to wish everyone a Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year from everyone at Dead Center Archery, and thank you so much for everything in 08, looking forward to the 09 season with all of our plans to attend the small and large events this year, we will be set up outside at all of the events this year and will have an enclosed trailer to test all of our products in. Please watch the website for the new 09 products , they will be out for sale around the end of january or sooner.

Thanks Again,

Todd


----------



## ricksmathew

Todd, Wishing you and everyone else associated with DCA a Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year!


I am sure I will see you at one of the shows you will be attending, can you post us a schedule of what shows you will be attending next year.

Thanks Rick


----------



## RJHolden

Happy Holidays Everyone!!! :wav:


----------



## terryracing86

Todd, sent you a pm. 

Merry Christmas DCA Shooters


----------



## kimmiedawn

merry christmas from my family to the dca extened family


----------



## deadeyeD

merry christmas all .


----------



## F/F 3Der

Merry Christmas Todd and family. Looking forward to shooting with your products for another year. Here's one on me :darkbeer:


----------



## ricksmathew

TTT So how was everyone's Christmas?


----------



## kimmiedawn

We had an awsome Christmas. How was everyone elses? Now for the count down to the New Year..:shade:


----------



## Bowjoe1972

Ordering the 30"in stab a quick disconnect and steelweight set tommorow . Cant wait !!
Happy Holidays everyone..


----------



## NY911

DCA Pro Staffer Virg Shook and his big 30 incher.......


----------



## drockw

Nice!!! your belly hangs out of the front of your shirt like mine when i shoot lol
Derek


----------



## hilltophunter

Thanks for putting up the pics 911...... looks like my grip is a little tight still..

Stab looks really good :darkbeer: Thanks Todd


----------



## cncmachiningman

hilltophunter said:


> Thanks for putting up the pics 911...... looks like my grip is a little tight still..
> 
> Stab looks really good :darkbeer: Thanks Todd[/QUOT
> 
> nice pictures guys, can't wait to see you guys this summer !


----------



## NY911

cncmachiningman said:


> hilltophunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for putting up the pics 911...... looks like my grip is a little tight still..
> 
> Stab looks really good :darkbeer: Thanks Todd[/QUOT
> 
> nice pictures guys, can't wait to see you guys this summer !
> 
> 
> 
> I'll even let you try my B-Stinger this year!:mg:
> 
> Happy New Year Todd:darkbeer:
Click to expand...


----------



## ParkerBow

Todd

Any idea when the 09 stuff will be out


----------



## deadeyeD

Mid January I believe he said.




ParkerBow said:


> Todd
> 
> Any idea when the 09 stuff will be out


----------



## cncmachiningman

ParkerBow said:


> Todd
> 
> Any idea when the 09 stuff will be out


Nice to hear from you , it be be the end of january at the latest, i will show you guys and gals some things with in the next few weeks.


----------



## ricksmathew

Todd, Do you have a schedule of what shows you will be doing this year? Happy New Year to all!


----------



## cncmachiningman

ricksmathew said:


> Todd, Do you have a schedule of what shows you will be doing this year? Happy New Year to all!


i am working on a schedule, when i get something tenative together i will post it.


----------



## kimmiedawn

Happy New Year to all the DCA family...From deadeyeD, Ambris and I...:shade:


----------



## longbowjll

*Stab.*

Het todd wanted to say hey and thank you for the quality of your equip. I have been shoting todds stabilizers for a couple of weeks and they are as good as any i have ever shot. The quick disconnects are the best machine work of any. Wonderful products that i look forward to using this year. I will post post some pics in a day or so. Thanks jesse l. Lane


----------



## Smoke-Walker09

kimmiedawn said:


> Happy New Year to all the DCA family...From deadeyeD, Ambris and I...:shade:


Happy New year :darkbeer:


----------



## deadeyeD

happy new year.


----------



## LtlRushnArchr30

Happy New Year!!!:darkbeer:


----------



## bowman_bob

Happy new years :darkbeer:


----------



## Ninja_Archer

Hey guys I am happy to say that i was just excepted today on to the DCA pro staff! And i think i may be the only youth archer on the pro staff. I just want to thank Todd for giving me the opportunity that he did. I am very excited to be a part of the DCA family!


----------



## ricksmathew

Congrats and Welcome Ninja Archer!


----------



## deadeyeD

welcome Ninja to the staff.


----------



## cncmachiningman

Ninja_Archer said:


> Hey guys I am happy to say that i was just excepted today on to the DCA pro staff! And i think i may be the only youth archer on the pro staff. I just want to thank Todd for giving me the opportunity that he did. I am very excited to be a part of the DCA family!



Sorry ninja you got beat, i signed up a 12 yr old at ibo worlds , i really enjoy being involved with the young and upcoming shooters and hopefully will have a long and lasting relationship with you guys and gals to come, and that also goes to all my other staff shooters, looking very forward to this summer at all the shoots.


----------



## cncmachiningman

NYBowhunter911 said:


> cncmachiningman said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll even let you try my B-Stinger this year!:mg:
> 
> Happy New Year Todd:darkbeer:
> 
> 
> 
> when are you going to get rid of that b stinger and get a dca stab. cant beleive virg didnt talk you into one yet, just kidding ,take care and keep in touch.
Click to expand...


----------



## deadeyeD

Todd I hope you are in Hattisburg Mississippi in march I wil buy you a cold one and the same I love to getting youngsers invovled in the sport of archery to me archery is my life but my family is first they are number one and I hope my little girl loves the sport as much as I do and if you want sign her up to and she will be the youngest 18 months old LOL.Darrell


----------



## Ninja_Archer

Hey its people like you guys that bring youths to the sport of archery. 
and I cant wait to order my stabs this sunday!
They are goin to be sick!


----------



## deadeyeD

No Ninja its youngsters like you that make the sport fun my friend.


----------



## Ninja_Archer

OK well lets just agree to disagree then!
Any of you goin to any shoots in or around oklahoma?


----------



## Ninja_Archer

WOOT for six page thread!!


----------



## deadeyeD

I sent you a Pm Ninja.




Ninja_Archer said:


> OK well lets just agree to disagree then!
> Any of you goin to any shoots in or around oklahoma?


----------



## Ninja_Archer

Hey do any of the wraps look orange at all? Just curious on which ones would match my inferno colored hoyt..
Thanks, Hunter


----------



## cncmachiningman

Ninja_Archer said:


> Hey do any of the wraps look orange at all? Just curious on which ones would match my inferno colored hoyt..
> Thanks, Hunter


the red flame is more of a orange red and would probally go well with that.


----------



## Ninja_Archer

Oh ok thanks todd
Hunter


----------



## Bowjoe1972

Got my 30" stabilizer and quick disconnect and weight set in today . Drove up to the club to shoot . Amazing not only does it look really cool but it holds and feels awesome when shot. Todd you have talent .. My buddie Leo wants a 30' setup but he's going in for shoulder surgey on the 7th but he said give him sometime and he is gonna order one from ya he is in love with mine .. Thanks for a great product A+ man.. .. Joe


----------



## cncmachiningman

Bowjoe1972 said:


> Got my 30" stabilizer and quick disconnect and weight set in today . Drove up to the club to shoot . Amazing not only does it look really cool but it holds and feels awesome when shot. Todd you have talent .. My buddie Leo wants a 30' setup but he's going in for shoulder surgey on the 7th but he said give him sometime and he is gonna order one from ya he is in love with mine .. Thanks for a great product A+ man.. .. Joe


nice to hear from you, the first thing in having a great product is that is does what it is designed to do and second is the way it looks, thanks for the comments they are appreciated so much , let me know how your friend make out, keep in touch.


----------



## deadeyeD

You know before I ever seen Todd's stabilizers I was shooting a diffrent one and I thought it was the best I talked to Todd on the phone he told me about the stabilizers and ask him how about a spot on his staff he said sure no problem and the ones I was shooting were not the best DeadCenter Archery Stabilizers are the best stabilizers I have ever shoot and I have shoot alot of stabilzers if you have never shot one I am telling you wont be dissapointed try them there the stuff.


----------



## drockw

I got my-
24" main
10* quick disconnect
Offset setup with 8" bar and adjustable swivle
Stainless steel weight set
2 bowjax

Todd shipped this stuff out on a friday afternoon, and everything was TMD by monday. Great service for sure.

I have been shooting a ton lately adn have to say, the DCA stabilizers are the best that ive shot. They really do what they are designed to do. I will take pics as soon as my AM35(in black) comes in. Right now im shooting an AM35 but its my shop bow thats in camo so im not gonna do the pics yet.

Thanks Todd

Derek


----------



## Ninja_Archer

Hey Todd give me a time you want me to call today to place my order. 
I have indoor league tonight so im leaving a 4:30. If i dont here from you before then it might have to be after 8 or so.

Thanks, Hunter


----------



## cncmachiningman

Ninja_Archer said:


> Hey Todd give me a time you want me to call today to place my order.
> I have indoor league tonight so im leaving a 4:30. If i dont here from you before then it might have to be after 8 or so.
> 
> Thanks, Hunter


just checked this, i tryed to call you ,left mesage, talk to you monday night.


----------



## Ninja_Archer

ya sorry about that I had league tonight 
Talk to you tommorow
Hunter


----------



## ricksmathew

Ttt


----------



## LtlRushnArchr30

Just wanted to give a big thanks to Todd again. good luck to all and straight shooting


----------



## Smoke-Walker09

deadeyeD said:


> You know before I ever seen Todd's stabilizers I was shooting a diffrent one and I thought it was the best I talked to Todd on the phone he told me about the stabilizers and ask him how about a spot on his staff he said sure no problem and the ones I was shooting were not the best DeadCenter Archery Stabilizers are the best stabilizers I have ever shoot and I have shoot alot of stabilzers if you have never shot one I am telling you wont be dissapointed try them there the stuff.


You got that right simply awesome the best I have tried to date and I have used a few myself.


----------



## kimmiedawn

PearsonLoyal09 said:


> You got that right simply awesome the best I have tried to date and I have used a few myself.


Yup arn't ya glad I told ya about em there John?? LOL Todd makes and awsome product and one of these days we will have to have him make a small on for Ambris' bow...


----------



## DeeS

cncmachiningman said:


> just checked this, i tryed to call you ,left mesage, talk to you monday night.


I'll be giving you a call here in the next day or two to place an order. Have to figure out what I want that will go with the bow.  

Dee


----------



## Bowjoe1972

Big Bump !! For the Best stabilizer !!


----------



## nhsgatorfootbal

*ttt*

best stabilizers hand down! thanks todd, and good luck to team dead center archery. ill be there with im sure alot of yall at the florida pro am. who is all going ?


----------



## DeeS

Email sent Todd. Just looking for some ideas on some colors for a stabilizer for my 3D set up. 

Thanks,
Dee


----------



## deadeyeD

My first Pro Am will be Hattisburg hope to see you all there.


----------



## bigdogarcher

*Skinny Stabs*

Your new skinny stabs are awesome todd. Great design. C-ya Friday at Foxpro Archery.


----------



## longbowjll

*stab.*

hey TODD. i had a guy call me on Sunday he was having a problem with his bow jumping so hard it was bothering his elbow. i told him to come by and i would take a look at it. he had a nice set of stab. and v bars but they were not helping much. i took my 12'' backs and put on his bow with a little extra weight. i could tell on his first shot that he was really happy. he was at the point he was going to switch bows. now he is going to get him a set of dcas. thanks for your products. one more person that was really impressed.
thanks JESSE


----------



## cncmachiningman

longbowjll said:


> hey TODD. i had a guy call me on Sunday he was having a problem with his bow jumping so hard it was bothering his elbow. i told him to come by and i would take a look at it. he had a nice set of stab. and v bars but they were not helping much. i took my 12'' backs and put on his bow with a little extra weight. i could tell on his first shot that he was really happy. he was at the point he was going to switch bows. now he is going to get him a set of dcas. thanks for your products. one more person that was really impressed.
> thanks JESSE



thanks alot for showing others how well our products do work, as the old saying goes in the stabilizer business if you can get aluminum to work it is the best and we have, i will be adding pics soon of the next liteweight stabs soon.


----------



## cncmachiningman

bigdogarcher said:


> Your new skinny stabs are awesome todd. Great design. C-ya Friday at Foxpro Archery.


glad you liked the new lite weight stabs , they work super, Fox Pro has a first class indoor shoot there and look forward to seeing you guys every fridaty night and cant wait till you get your new bow to do your set-up.


----------



## deadeyeD

light weight stabs Todd do you take trade ins LOL.


----------



## cncmachiningman

*3D Pro Lite Stabs*

Here is some pics of the 10" and 24" new lite weight stabs coming out soon, they are in production and hope to have them on the website by the end of the month,they will come in 6", 8" ,10",18" ,24", and 30" lengths and are half the weight of the 3D pros and work super for better weight placement, please check out the website as it is all new !!!!!!!!!
Please note that the ends are the same and will except all of our accessories.


----------



## cncmachiningman

deadeyeD said:


> light weight stabs Todd do you take trade ins LOL.[/QUOTE
> 
> you will just have to add more to your collection, you will soon be able to open up your own stabilizer shop !!!!!
> Nice to hear from u !!!!!!!


----------



## deadeyeD

Todd it was a joke my friend I hope to see at Hattisgurg MS in march and I will just have to try a set out.





cncmachiningman said:


> deadeyeD said:
> 
> 
> 
> light weight stabs Todd do you take trade ins LOL.[/QUOTE
> 
> you will just have to add more to your collection, you will soon be able to open up your own stabilizer shop !!!!!
> Nice to hear from u !!!!!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## cncmachiningman

deadeyeD said:


> Todd it was a joke my friend I hope to see at Hattisgurg MS in march and I will just have to try a set out.
> 
> 
> 
> i wont be at that shoot, are u going to ibo indor worlds in ohio ,planning on going to asa worlds this year , will u be there.


----------



## Sage Omnia

from what i have seen they look like nice stabs.


----------



## hunter97051

email sent


----------



## hilltophunter

Thanks Todd :shade:


----------



## kimmiedawn

Todd, me, deadeye and the lil 1 will be in Hattiesburg, Ms., Paris, Tx., Augusta, Ga., London, Ky., Metropolis, IL., and Columbus, Ga. So I guess if you make it to any of those.. we will see ya. 



i wont be at that shoot, are u going to ibo indor worlds in ohio ,planning on going to asa worlds this year , will u be there.[/QUOTE]


----------



## NerdHick

*Extra Small??*

Todd do you make them small enough for little Nerdy?


----------



## kimmiedawn

Very cute NerdHick





NerdHick said:


> Todd do you make them small enough for little Nerdy?


----------



## cncmachiningman

NerdHick said:


> Todd do you make them small enough for little Nerdy?


congrats my friend, i thick we can come up with something for the little nerdhick and by the way hilltop told me he is going to beat u pretty bad the next time you guys shoot.


----------



## ohiohunter02

Todd is a top notch guy and has one heck of a product. I'm glad to be a part of the team. Service is excellent. Order my stabilizer on wednesday night and it was at my door yesterday......:darkbeer:


----------



## deadeyeD

You know I have been shooting Todd stuff for almost a year and he is one of the best people I have ever dealt with he will talk to you he is just a hell of a guy and thanks for that Todd.


----------



## ricksmathew

Talked to Todd once before ordering some items and it was like talking to my best friend, great guy and great products!


----------



## psekid81

*staff shooter*

thanks todd and will be sending my order in soon thanks ken


----------



## cncmachiningman

hoytman66 said:


> thanks todd and will be sending my order in soon thanks ken


Got some new products coming for the Hoyt risers soon , testing them now and they are working great, check out the website it has a hole new look and some new pictures coming soon.


----------



## cody12

*staff shooter*

E-MAIL SENT :wink:


----------



## drockw

http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/ind...viewPicture&friendID=54069651&albumId=2542444

Check it out! Here is the whole setup...

Derek


----------



## hilltophunter

Todd great talking to you as always and I will keep you in mind for hunts as we talked about...... :cocktail:


----------



## Bowjoe1972

I was working at the money shoot at the early bird expo here in bloomsburg Pa. I ran into so many people who stopped me because they seen the shooter patch on my shooter shirt asking about the stabilizers or saying I have one and love it.. Dead Center is taking over.. Todd I talked to a guy who had a 24in DCA stab w/ camo wrap he says he works with a Mike he said he loves it also.. Todd I need more business cards was passing them out last night to everyone who asked about the stab..My new 82nd will be here soon and I gotta get a 10in for HC so maybe send some along when I order.... Talk to ya soon.. Joe


----------



## oklArcher

*stab in!!!*

i just recieved my 18 inch stabilizer and WOW it looks great!!havnt had the chance to shoot it yet still waiten on my strings but when i get them in i will get some pics on here!! also like it so much i will be ordering two 6" pro hunters and v-bar mount! 

thanks again for the awesome product!!

Jack:wink:


----------



## kimmiedawn

Todd, here are some pics of me and deadeyeD, clean ones as you requested..LMAO.


----------



## Ninja_Archer

Todds stabs are the best by far. I just took first and second at our two state indoor shoots with them..
I must have let 10 different people try them out, and I wrote down the web site at least 40 times lol. never shot anything better.
Anyone goin to Louisville for indoor nationals?


----------



## Ninja_Archer

TTT:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## bowhunter3762

*Ttt*

Looking forward to shooting your products. I will try to post pics as soon as i get my set up.
Thanks Again
John


----------



## Ninja_Archer

Ttt


----------



## Ninja_Archer

Come on guys lets get Todd back on the front!


----------



## Ninja_Archer




----------



## kimmiedawn

Ninja_Archer said:


>


Thats a nice lookin rig u got there Ninja..


----------



## kimmiedawn

Our local 3D shoot was cancelled for this weekend. We had bad ice storm. Had no power since Tuesday, runnin on generator for now. They had cleaned up shootin lanes to get ready for today, now trees and limbs are down all over the place.  Hopefully they get it cleaned up soon and get our power back on, they say it could be weeks before that happens..


----------



## Ninja_Archer

kimmiedawn said:


> Thats a nice lookin rig u got there Ninja..


Thank ya. Shoots even better than it looks!


----------



## ohiohunter02

Waiting on Todd to make a set of offsets to bolt into the riser of the AM35 where the quiver mounts.n Then I'll have the offset w/6" stab., 10 degree quick disconnect, along with my 18" stabilizer that I have on it now.


----------



## cncmachiningman

ohiohunter02 said:


> Waiting on Todd to make a set of offsets to bolt into the riser of the AM35 where the quiver mounts.n Then I'll have the offset w/6" stab., 10 degree quick disconnect, along with my 18" stabilizer that I have on it now.


cant wait to get my new alpha 35 , it should be here this week. nice looking set up.


----------



## cncmachiningman

Ninja_Archer said:


>


those flames look great with your riser, and your set up looks awsome , glad to hear it shoots awsome, thanks for the great picture


----------



## cncmachiningman

*09 Stabs*

The new Pro Lite Stabs have been added to the website, these are great for better weight placement , they are awsome.


----------



## ricksmathew

They look good Todd, can't wait to try one out on my GT500.


----------



## guanche

Good pictures and very good products Todd!!

I´m very impressed with my 10" stabilizer.


Thank you very much Todd 

Bests regards from Spain


----------



## guanche

Upss!

I forgot attach a picture


----------



## bowhunter3762

*ttt*

Heres a few pics of my set up with my new DCA stabilizer. Hopefully i can get some pictures up here soon with this bad boy in action at a few shoots.
Thanks Again
John


----------



## cncmachiningman

bowhunter3762 said:


> Heres a few pics of my set up with my new DCA stabilizer. Hopefully i can get some pictures up here soon with this bad boy in action at a few shoots.
> Thanks Again
> John


thanks for the pictures and i like where you put the sticker, keep in touch.


----------



## bowhunter3762

*ttt*

Thank you and I will. Do you have decals in black by chance :teeth:?
John


----------



## Va bowhunter

*Ordered*

Just talked to Todd tonight and orderd a new setup. I will post some pics when I get it. What a great guy to deal with wish there was more people like this in archery business.


----------



## bigdogarcher

hey if anyone is interested in seeing the stabs from Dead Center Archey. Tod will be at Foxpro Archery Fridays from 6 to 10pm. and the weekends we have our IBO shoots and money shoots. Foxpro Archery is located at 2233 US 522 North Lewistown Pa 17044. Or you can find us at www.foxproarchery.com

Thanks Jim


----------



## Bowjoe1972

Got my commander back from mooseridge and he did a fantastic job This bow is now complete for now.. That 30in DCA stabilizer looks awesome on it.. Dont ya think ???:wink:


----------



## bigdogarcher

looks kick ass!


----------



## Bowjoe1972

Tonight was the first competition I shot with this bow and the DCA stab and I did it in style 300 26 X's I love this Stabilizer...


----------



## kimmiedawn

TTT for an awsome guy with an awsome product....:thumbs_up keep it up Todd...


----------



## ricksmathew

TTT for you Todd, I hope to meet you soon! Either at the shop or at Fox Pro Archery!


----------



## Bowjoe1972

Hey Todd got anymore shooting staff postitions open.. My son goes with me and shoots his best score 293..


----------



## cncmachiningman

sent you a pm and would love to have him on the team, I really like to see the kids out shooting me.


----------



## Bowjoe1972

sent ya a email.. Thanks..


----------



## deadeyeD

Oh heck Todd those are some nice stabilizers I got them today oh man they are nice Thanks.


----------



## Va bowhunter

*stabilizer*

These are great got mine this afternoon first class workmanship and qaulity.


----------



## cncmachiningman

*Bowjax Joins DCAP*

DCAP has added the Max Jax line to there product line , please check them out on the website, along with all the new pictures of the stabilizers and accessories. They are included with all the 18", 24" and 30" stabilizers and in your choice of five colors. They can also be purchased individualy. Thanks everyone for your great response on the new lite weight model and your orders.


----------



## LUGNUT1965

TTT:thumbs_up


----------



## Va bowhunter

*Pics*

Here some pics of my alpine with it's new DCA pro 30"


----------



## Boomer28

Resume sent


----------



## cncmachiningman

Boomer28 said:


> Resume sent[/QUOTE
> 
> Email sent and thanks for your interest.


----------



## cncmachiningman

Va bowhunter said:


> Here some pics of my alpine with it's new DCA pro 30"


Very Nice and thanks for the pictures


----------



## Va bowhunter

*Thanks*

Appreciate it Todd


----------



## Boomer28

Thanks Todd, looking forward to a great year.


----------



## ricksmathew

Up for DCA!


----------



## davidvon87

*Dca*

WOW thanks Todd the stab works and looks GREAT by far best STAB on the market. Thanks again Todd 
david


----------



## ricksmathew

Ttt


----------



## bowhunter3762

*ttt*

The new stabilizers are AWESOME. I just recieved the new 3/4" in dia stabilizer in 10" with quick disco,weights, and a BowJax to boot.
I am very impressed by the craftsmanship put into these stabilizers. Not to mention the way they perform as well as sharp looking.
I do believe its time to get you to make me a Fita stabilizer set up :wink:.
John


----------



## kruizenga1985

*reply*

Well a little about me, I have been hunting for 32 yrs. ( I'm 44). My father got me started,gun hunting and shooting bows. Never really got serious until my son took up archery about 10 yrs. ago. I strictly only hunt w/ bow now I got shot while gun hunting 3 yrs. ago took a 12 gauge slug to my left knee. After I was back on my feet I sold all my guns except my 22, bought a top of the line bow and really got seriuos about archery not only in myself and my son but also helping other people see the light in archery. We (my son and I )shoot ina couple of leagues. This year our spot league tripled in size and we have a lot of newcomers to archery and I love to help when I can w/ my experience and how I carry myself. Trying to be open and willing to help anyone enjoy the sport that I love. This year we are going to shoot in more competitive tournaments some thing we got into more last year. Placed in a couple local events last year but would like to be more competitive this year and shoot some of the bigger events. If we aren't shooting our bows we are playing golf. So we keep our selves pretty busy. Than you for your time Marty


----------



## cncmachiningman

*New Riser Mounts from DCAP*

You asked for them here they are, Our PATENT PENDING Riser Mount allows you to place your back stabilizers lower on the riser for lower weight placement. Timing marks are engraved on brackets for precise adjustmentwhen used with our QDC Adjusting arms. Mount clamps through hole in riser from 1/4" to 3/8" holes. Includes 1/4" bolt, leather washers for between bracket and riser to protect finish and left and right hand brackets. Fits Hoyt, Bowtech, Elite and any riser with 1/4" to 3/8" holes. Brackets can be mounted either in the up position or down depending on the hole locations on your riser. The mounts are on a Bowtech in the pictures along with our new lite weight stabilizers with red diamond plate barbwire wraps. Check out the website at deadcenterarchery.com


----------



## NerdHick

That there is a pretty slick idea!!!


----------



## NY911

NerdHick said:


> That there is a pretty slick idea!!!


THAT's an UNDERSTATEMENT!

Awesome product idea! WOWOWOWOWOW!!:darkbeer:


----------



## cncmachiningman

*Forgot to mention*

These brackets are not drilled and tapped for the thread on the stab, they were designed to be used with our QDC Adjusting arms or you can order them with Back Stab Nuts if you would perfer to just run your bars straight back. I will be selling these in kits on the website soon.


----------



## cncmachiningman

*Single Riser Bracket*

There will be a single offset riser bracket coming in the next 2-3 wks and it will be made for left and right hand shooters. Thanks for all the pms on this product, amazing for just posting it last night.


----------



## THE GENERAL

WOW I need to get some red Bowjax's for the Wifes Equalizer.

Where do I get them?

Any staff positions left?


----------



## cncmachiningman

THE GENERAL said:


> WOW I need to get some red Bowjax's for the Wifes Equalizer.
> 
> Where do I get them?
> 
> Any staff positions left?


 they can be purchased on the website and i sent you a pm.


----------



## Bowjoe1972

Todd sent you a email about a order..


----------



## solocams

*staff shooter*

thanks for the deadcenter staff shooter spot .todd thanks joseph homan


----------



## mikem0987

email sent


----------



## hilltophunter

Todd I saw that there were quite of few shooters using your product at the Northeast Indoor 3d championships. Way to go!!


----------



## Bowjoe1972

Todd ,
My son got his stabilizer in today w/ patch and shirt.. He is going to be excited when he gets home from school.. Thanks and always great product .. Now maybe mom will let me order some more stuff !!!!


----------



## Ninja_Archer

Hey guys. Any of you going to be at Indoor nationals in Wichita or Louisville??
Great new products Todd; your making the best even better! Hunter


----------



## bowman_bob

*Heres some pics of my 30" target pro*


----------



## bowman_bob

*a few more*


----------



## ajohnston78

just got my setup and all i can say is awesome very professionally built prob best quality ive ever seen from any stab made


----------



## bowhunter3762

*ttt*

Very nice 2 thumbs up


----------



## pondhunter

*Looks great*

WOW Looks really good, how much does that front stab weight


----------



## cncmachiningman

*Thank You*

Thanks everyone for all the pictures, emails and personal phone calls, I appreciate them so much, the business would not be where it is at today if it was'nt for all of you people, I look forward to meeting with alot of you through out the summer months at some of the shoots we are planning to attend.
Thanks again,

Todd


----------



## deadeyeD

cncmachiningman said:


> Thanks everyone for all the pictures, emails and personal phone calls, I appreciate them so much, the business would not be where it is at today if it was'nt for all of you people, I look forward to meeting with alot of you through out the summer months at some of the shoots we are planning to attend.
> Thanks again,
> 
> Todd


I aint seen your schedule yet Todd what all shoots are you going to be at.


----------



## bigdogarcher

Todd, you should be set up for our IBO state shoot we should have a prety good #'s. we did for the qualifier. We missed ya.


----------



## WVBowhunter10

pm sent


----------



## whoa

Looking forwards to working with you I will be calling this evening
Thanks Todd


----------



## Va bowhunter

*Ttt*

Up for a great product


----------



## Ninja_Archer

Ya Todd are you going to post your schedule? I would like to see it so I could meet you somewhere


----------



## LtlRushnArchr30

hilltophunter said:


> Todd I saw that there were quite of few shooters using your product at the Northeast Indoor 3d championships. Way to go!!


Ya there were quite a few people there with DCAP's. I figured there would be me and maybe another one or two but I think i saw like 5 and i wasnt even looking for them.


----------



## PAPOPEANDYOUNG

*Dead center archerystablizer*

TODD IS ONE OF THE NICEST GUYS YOU WANT TO MEET ,JUST ONE OF THE GUYS..SOME OF THE BEST CNC MACHINE WORK IN THE BUSINESS,HE WILL MAKE PRETTY MUCH ANY THING U ASK OF HIM..THANKS FOR THE GREAT STABLIZERS AND GOOD LUCK AT INDOOR WORLDS THIS YR YOU WLL HAVE FUN...THANKS FOR HAVING ME ON YOUR STAFF,,BRAD:wink:


----------



## drockw

Where is everyone going to be shooting at this year??? I should be at the Texas ASA, the classic, London, and at least another... Anyone else? I hope to meet at least a few of you guys:wink:

Derek


----------



## bigdogarcher

PAPOPEANDYOUNG said:


> TODD IS ONE OF THE NICEST GUYS YOU WANT TO MEET ,JUST ONE OF THE GUYS..SOME OF THE BEST CNC MACHINE WORK IN THE BUSINESS,HE WILL MAKE PRETTY MUCH ANY THING U ASK OF HIM..THANKS FOR THE GREAT STABLIZERS AND GOOD LUCK AT INDOOR WORLDS THIS YR YOU WLL HAVE FUN...THANKS FOR HAVING ME ON YOUR STAFF,,BRAD:wink:


your Kind words always brings a tear to my eye. B.L.


----------



## SandSquid

Anxiously waiting our first batch of stabilizers for my shooting team!
Our "Team" includes, the 2009 TN State Indoor AFFS and CFFS Champions, who are training and practicing hard for Nationals. 



Todd, when are you going to offer your Stabilizers in PINK or some other "girly" color besides Black or Silver?
*75% of my youth/developmental archery group are females*!!!


----------



## THE GENERAL

Thanks for the staff position Todd I got the stabilizer the other day and will post pics as soon as I get my strings should look pretty good with the green flame wrap and my strings.

:thumbs_up for a great stabilizer.


----------



## wsbark01

PM sent!


----------



## moon25

E-mail sent


----------



## Va bowhunter

*ttt*

Up for a great product and great people to deal with.


----------



## Rnfrazier

I love my stabilizer and have had a few inquiries from people interested


----------



## wsbark01

Email sent!


----------



## kimmiedawn

ttt bump for a great product. We get so many great reactions to the stabs on the 3D range. I had someone comment on my camo flame on my huntin bow yest. They said it was awsome..:teeth:.....:beer: To Todd for awsome stab..


----------



## cncmachiningman

*Thank You*

Hello Everyone, Thanks for all your feedback on our great products, it has been very exciting around here with all of our new products for 2009 and the response to our products has been awsome. We are in the process of camo dipping some things and they will be out in the next few weeks, they will be offered in Realtree APG and Matthews Lost Camo.
We do still have staff positions open for those who are interested.

Todd


----------



## SandSquid

*30" on Martin ShadowCat*

Here is a 30" 3D Target Pro Lite installed on the 2006 Martin ShadowCat Elite Nitrous-X, 
(Shot by the 2009 TN Indoor Adult Female Freestyle Limited State Champion):


----------



## SandSquid

*24" on Martin Tigress*

Here is a 24" 3D Target Pro Lite installed on a 2006 Marrtin Tigress:


----------



## SandSquid

*18" 3D Target Pro Lite*

Here is a 18" 3D Target Pro Lite installed on a Parker SideKick (Pink Camo ;-)
(Shot by the 2009 TN Indoor Female Cub Freestyle Limited State Champion):


----------



## pondhunter

*Yeah*

Todd I got my stabilizer in today and put it on right away, dang that thing is sweet. Thanks again will be showing it off this weekend.
Thanks again


----------



## jakersliberty1

cncmachiningman said:


> Hello Everyone, Thanks for all your feedback on our great products, it has been very exciting around here with all of our new products for 2009 and the response to our products has been awsome. We are in the process of camo dipping some things and they will be out in the next few weeks, they will be offered in Realtree APG and Matthews Lost Camo.
> We do still have staff positions open for those who are interested.
> 
> Todd


i am interested in a staff position, what are the benifits ?, how much are you charging ? pleasee email me back with info, i shoot the new 08 pro x firecat, love it. thank you jason boe; deer park wisconsin.


----------



## jakersliberty1

jakersliberty1 said:


> i am interested in a staff position, what are the benifits ?, how much are you charging ? pleasee email me back with info, i shoot the new 08 pro x firecat, love it. thank you jason boe; deer park wisconsin.


[email protected]:smile:


----------



## Sage Omnia

Very Nice and thanks for the pictures


----------



## SandSquid

A little better picture of the 30" 3D Target Pro Lite installed on the 2006 Martin ShadowCat Elite Nitrous-X:[/QUOTE]


----------



## cncmachiningman

Thanks for all the orders and the pictures that you have been posting , i am trying to get some of them on the website , but it seems as soon as i get time then i need to be making more stabs. Look forward to seeing alot of you this summer, i will try and get my show schedule posted very soon.


----------



## SandSquid

cncmachiningman said:


> but it seems as soon as i get time then i need to be making more stabs.


I wouldn't complain too bitterly. In this economy, many lesser companies would give their eye-teeth to have customers "beating down the doors", so-to-speak.
Of course they are "lesser companies", thus the lack of customers 



> Look forward to seeing alot of you this summer, i will try and get my show schedule posted very soon.


You going to Louisville next weekend for Nationals??


----------



## cncmachiningman

I will not be at either of those , i will be at indoor worlds in Ohio in a few weeks, only to shoot, hope to hang out with alot of you guys and gals out there.


----------



## Bowtech Staff

I sent a e-mail for the app. if its not to late.


----------



## PAPOPEANDYOUNG

*Dead center archerystablizer*

View attachment 536262


View attachment 536266
HEY TODD HERE ARE SOME PHOTOS OF MY MATHEWS DRENELIN LD WITH YOUR STABILIZERS THE DECALS LOOK GREAT ALMOST AS NICE AS THAT STEELER BOW U CUSTOMIZED ..HA.HA BIGDOG...:darkbeer:


----------



## Ninja_Archer

Headin up to Wichita this afternoon! Hope to see some DCA shooters there!


----------



## ricksmathew

ttt


----------



## hunterj08

Ttt


----------



## AVENSTOKE

Thanks for the Shooting staff position!:thumbs_up


----------



## sweetpeajessw

PM sent


----------



## duckhunter808

dropped you an Email.....


----------



## sweetpeajessw

Email sent, got my fingers crossed. Want to get my new Hoyt set up!


----------



## russdiggins

PM sent, Great looking stabilizers! I hope I am not to late.


----------



## rcgerchow

Thank you for the offer Todd, I will be placing my order as soon as I get some info back on matching weight and length of my current set up.
Thanks again
Ron


----------



## cncmachiningman

Thanks everyone for all your orders and all pms and emails are answered, if I missed anyone please let me know.


----------



## sweetpeajessw

Thank you very much, I will have my order in by Friday night, hopefully earlier if work allows me the time!


----------



## duckhunter808

Todd....thanks for the shooting staff position...I sent you another email...I'll be making my order as soon as i hear back from you...THANKS!!!


----------



## slimm77

Thanks for the position. Will be placing order shortly


----------



## duckhunter808

Just got your email back Todd.....I'll be making my order within the next day or so! Thanks!....Can't wait to represent your company!


----------



## hilltophunter

Still looking for more members do not be afraid to apply. Todd thanks again.


----------



## kimmiedawn

Todd we got our 3 pro lites today...Awsome...Thanks for great product and fast service....:thumbs_up :beer: to ya..


----------



## gill1

New stabilizers arrived today! They are awsome great feel and balance pics coming soon 24" target pro 90 degree v bar 4" and 6" pro hunter:thumbs_up


----------



## ground pounder

*Email*

Email sent.... With pics


----------



## ajohnston78

for those of you who havent had the chance to meet todd yet let me tell you he is a very nice guy easy to talk to and just a genuine person i met him at foxpro this weekend and im lookin forward to seeing him at bedford!!!!!!


----------



## rcgerchow

ordered my set up this weekend, looking forward to getting everyhing put together. Wll send or post a pic when done.


----------



## cncmachiningman

ajohnston78 said:


> for those of you who havent had the chance to meet todd yet let me tell you he is a very nice guy easy to talk to and just a genuine person i met him at foxpro this weekend and im lookin forward to seeing him at bedford!!!!!!


Nice talking to you and your wife at the shoot and the other staff that was there, sorry for the people i missed on sunday but i have to at least spend 1 day a week with my wife and kids. HA HA !!!!!!!


----------



## cncmachiningman

rcgerchow said:


> ordered my set up this weekend, looking forward to getting everyhing put together. Wll send or post a pic when done.


Your order will be shipping on wenesday morning and thanks again.


----------



## hilltophunter

Todd I received the single offset riser mount I will put up some pictures. It seems to be just the ticket :shade:


----------



## hilltophunter

Here are a few photos of Todds products...
















The full stable of Stabs:


----------



## cncmachiningman

Riser Mounts are now avalible in the Sights, Scopes and Stabilizer section.


----------



## SandSquid

cncmachiningman said:


> Sights, Scopes and Stabilizer section.


You making sights and scopes now????-)


----------



## cncmachiningman

SandSquid said:


> You making sights and scopes now????-)


I wish i had time , i actually have i designed but dont have time to make it yet .


----------



## cncmachiningman

*IBO Worlds*

Hope to some of you in Ohio this weekend , good luck if you go, I shoot at 9:30 Saturday morning.


----------



## Rnfrazier

Figures I have to work this weekend.


----------



## SandSquid

My 3 ladies happily using Dead Center Stabilizers


----------



## hilltophunter

Thats really cool


----------



## Sage Omnia

Well folks I have talk to Todd quit the bit on the phone and bought stuff from him.


----------



## SandSquid

SandSquid said:


> My 3 ladies happily using Dead Center Stabilizers


Left Rear: 
"Mrs. Squid" - Adult Female Freestyle
14th Place Flight 3 Nationals
TN State Indoor Champion 

Right Rear: 
"Icky" -Young Adult Female Freestyle
6th Place Second Flight - Nationals
too sick with the flu to shoot State

Front & Center:
"Lizard" - Cub Female Freestyle
6th Place Second Flight - Nationals
TN State Indoor Champion


----------



## NerdHick

Great Pics SandSquid!


Here's a couple with the DCA Stab on a Monster!



















Can't wait til I get mine!! This was the shop demo...


----------



## cncmachiningman

NerdHick said:


> Great Pics SandSquid!
> 
> 
> Here's a couple with the DCA Stab on a Monster!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait til I get mine!! This was the shop demo...



Nice , I shot 1 at worlds this weekend, sweeeeeet.


----------



## cncmachiningman

SandSquid said:


> Left Rear:
> "Mrs. Squid" - Adult Female Freestyle
> 14th Place Flight 3 Nationals
> TN State Indoor Champion
> 
> Right Rear:
> "Icky" -Young Adult Female Freestyle
> 6th Place Second Flight - Nationals
> too sick with the flu to shoot State
> 
> Front & Center:
> "Lizard" - Cub Female Freestyle
> 6th Place Second Flight - Nationals
> TN State Indoor Champion


thanks for the pictures, i will try and get them on my website when i get a chance.


----------



## soldier1265

ordered my setups! cant wait to git em and show em off!!


----------



## LtlRushnArchr30

Well i talked to Todd yesterday i think it was for awhile and ordered up some more stuff. But while i was talking we got talking about indoor worlds and i heard quite a few of ud were there. I couldnt make it this year but just wanted to say congratualtions to all who placed and most of all had a good time. I heard that we did really well there. so...

Congrats!!!


----------



## Dewy456

*e-mail sent*

E-mail sent


----------



## clapp61

*awsome*

My wife and I both got in and am looking forward to shooting for dead center. cant wait to get the stabs


----------



## kimmiedawn

Darrell and I are still lovin our stuff. New bows will be here in a few days and i will start shootin my new Pro lites..:shade:


----------



## rcgerchow

Got my stabilizer and patches, the stab is on the bow and it's ready to go.
Don't have the patch on my shirt yet, but it's still a little chilly for short sleeve stuff yet. Couple quick pics of the HPS33 with the 8" 3D stabilizer w/ black alum. weight set and blue barb wire wrap.
Thanks again she looks very nice.


----------



## hilltophunter

great looking set up


----------



## redhookred1

*Seven 37 all dressed up!*

Glad to be apart of the team! Todds a great guy with a great looking and fuctional product! 
Thanks Hilltophunter! Thanks Todd!


----------



## cncmachiningman

thanks so much for all the photos , they are great and also for all the phone calls with all the great feedback.


----------



## cncmachiningman

*Camo Products*

You asked for them and here they are, Camo dipped stabilizers in 6" 8" and 10" 3D Pro, Straight QDC, and Stainless and Aluminum Weight Sets. They are avalible in Matthews Lost and Realtree APG. They are on the website and I have a few in stock at this time with more getting done.
I would like to personally thank all my staff shooters for all there support and all of my customers for there business, please remember it is my goal to keep my customers coming back and keeping my prices at a level we all can afford.


----------



## soldier1265

30" Target ProLite on a 08 bowtech consi

























8" Pro Hunter on a 08 Pearson TX-4


----------



## cncmachiningman

Great pictures, thanks for your business and keep in touch.


----------



## ohiohunter02

cncmachiningman said:


> You asked for them and here they are, Camo dipped stabilizers in 6" 8" and 10" 3D Pro, Straight QDC, and Stainless and Aluminum Weight Sets. They are avalible in Matthews Lost and Realtree APG. They are on the website and I have a few in stock at this time with more getting done.
> I would like to personally thank all my staff shooters for all there support and all of my customers for there business, please remember it is my goal to keep my customers coming back and keeping my prices at a level we all can afford.


Todd, those new camo stabs look sweet. I will definitely be puttin one on both of my hunting bows......


----------



## Leon Garfield

*Camo*

Here is a few pictures of mine. I got to shoot it yesterday and man it steadied my bow up nice. I will have to grab one of those quick disconnects soon. Thanks again Todd for a great product......


----------



## sweetpeajessw

Still waiting on my bow Todd, it's sitting at the shop waiting for it's rest and site.......my stabilizers are sitting on my counter, waiting to be put on. Pictures as soon as I can.


----------



## kimmiedawn




----------



## LtlRushnArchr30

Heres a pic of my 08 mystic. Ill get some more up later. And I will emial you those other pictures todd.


----------



## bowhunter3762

*ttt*

bump 
These stab's are awesome on my recurve man Im shooting so much better.
Thank You Again
John


----------



## cncmachiningman

Thanks for the pictures everyone and Kimmiedawn your stuff is on the way.


----------



## SandSquid

LtlRushnArchr30 said:


> Heres a pic of my 08 mystic.


Yummie!

I can't wait till Mrs Squid's new Mystic gets here.... should be no later than Thursday, It's going to be sweet w/ black the Dead Center Stab on the "Black Ghost Flame" riser.


----------



## kimmiedawn

cncmachiningman said:


> Thanks for the pictures everyone and Kimmiedawn your stuff is on the way.


Kool thanks again for everything. And an awsome product. We tell everyone we see on the range about thte stabs, they sure are head turners.


----------



## V.A.S.A

*Thanks for the opportunity*

Thank you for the quick replies and the Great products you offer as well...I am quite sure we will attract some great prospective buyers to the table for you with such an affordable and great looking product.




2009 VT NFAA State Champion
PSE Staff Shooter VT
2009 DeadcenterArchery Staff
Moneymaker X NI
PSE X Force 7
:star:


----------



## camocajunlx

Email sent


----------



## KJD_0214

Email Sent


----------



## ship99

*Email sent*

Email sent


----------



## blasterak

email sent, look forward to hearing from you.


----------



## blasterak

Thanks for the staff position! I'll order up the stab. soon, just need to figure out which one to get. Looking forward to your products and helping promote you up north here.


----------



## hilltophunter

I hope to see a few of us shooters this weekend. :darkbeer:


----------



## xxxDREN

email sent


----------



## kimmiedawn

Todd the 10 deg offsets arrived yest and look awsome. I will post new pics from our 3D shoot tomorrow..Thanks again for a great products..


----------



## cncmachiningman

kimmiedawn said:


> Todd the 10 deg offsets arrived yest and look awsome. I will post new pics from our 3D shoot tomorrow..Thanks again for a great products..



Glad to hear you got your stuff and thanks for your dedication to our products and all of your help in promoting our products.


----------



## cncmachiningman

xxxDREN said:


> email sent


email replied to


----------



## kimmiedawn

cncmachiningman said:


> Glad to hear you got your stuff and thanks for your dedication to our products and all of your help in promoting our products.


Well I only promote what I believe in. We were at a bow shop last night playin around and there were to Mathews shooters there, dont know who they were. But they were watchin deadeye shoot and talkin about his bow and stabilizer. So I took my bow, both of us shootin the new Anderson bow companies the Crow, and let them look at it. One asked what stab that was and who made it..So I told him :shade: it also helped I had on my DCA t-shirt too..


----------



## cncmachiningman

*2009 Show Dates*

Hope to see many of you there, We are getting our trailer lettered and will be outside at all events.

2009 Show Dates: 

March 21-22 ,Indoor Worlds ,Cleaveland Ohio 

May 15-17 ,1st Leg Triple Crown, Bedford IN 

June 12-14 ,2nd Leg Triple Crown, McKean PA 

July 10-12 , 3rd Leg Triple Crown, Nelsonville OH 

August 14-16 ,IBO Worlds , Ellicottville NY 

Look for the DCAP Trailer outside at all the events.


----------



## NY911

Sorry Todd...I had to whoop up on one of your boys last night.....LOL!


On the plus side - I have a spot bow coming and will be needing some of the slick riser mounts you made eventually!


----------



## NerdHick

NYBowhunter911 said:


> Sorry Todd...I had to whoop up on one of your boys last night.....LOL!
> 
> 
> On the plus side - I have a spot bow coming and will be needing some of the slick riser mounts you made eventually!


Yea Yea Yea... Chump! LOL!


----------



## deadeyeD

What Todd no ASA shoots No IBO's for me well maybe next year.






cncmachiningman said:


> Hope to see many of you there, We are getting our trailer lettered and will be outside at all events.
> 
> 2009 Show Dates:
> 
> March 21-22 ,Indoor Worlds ,Cleaveland Ohio
> 
> May 15-17 ,1st Leg Triple Crown, Bedford IN
> 
> June 12-14 ,2nd Leg Triple Crown, McKean PA
> 
> July 10-12 , 3rd Leg Triple Crown, Nelsonville OH
> 
> August 14-16 ,IBO Worlds , Ellicottville NY
> 
> Look for the DCAP Trailer outside at all the events.


----------



## rstoltz

*Dead Center Archery*

Great products,and super nice to deal with. Can't wait to get mine.
Thanks again for everything Todd.:shade:


----------



## shotdown1227

*Dead Center Archery*

I bought one of their stabilizers at the ibo worlds last year, said what the heck threw it on my bow during practice, and thats were it stayed...felt much more confortable, and more stable than my doinker

TTT for agreat product and guy


----------



## bigdogarcher

PAPOPEANDYOUNG said:


> View attachment 536262
> 
> 
> View attachment 536266
> HEY TODD HERE ARE SOME PHOTOS OF MY MATHEWS DRENELIN LD WITH YOUR STABILIZERS THE DECALS LOOK GREAT ALMOST AS NICE AS THAT STEELER BOW U CUSTOMIZED ..HA.HA BIGDOG...:darkbeer:


The keyword was,,,,,, almost!!!! Too bad Tod won't post my bow on here. I guess he dosen't want to be swamped with orders. HA HA.


----------



## cncmachiningman

NYBowhunter911 said:


> Sorry Todd...I had to whoop up on one of your boys last night.....LOL!
> 
> 
> On the plus side - I have a spot bow coming and will be needing some of the slick riser mounts you made eventually!



Sounds Great, They must have left you win, when are you coming over from the dark side ?


----------



## cncmachiningman

bigdogarcher said:


> The keyword was,,,,,, almost!!!! Too bad Tod won't post my bow on here. I guess he dosen't want to be swamped with orders. HA HA.


post some pictures of your set-up, you have more time than i do, :bartstush:


----------



## cncmachiningman

bigdogarcher said:


> The keyword was,,,,,, almost!!!! Too bad Tod won't post my bow on here. I guess he dosen't want to be swamped with orders. HA HA.


wanted to thank you guys for letting me set up my booth at your shoots again this year and look forward to the summer. what a great place to spend the winter , first class operation, check them out at foxproarchery.com
the little bart simpson makes me laugh and i hope it did you to.


----------



## deadeyeD

But I dont see any ASA's on your schedule.


----------



## cncmachiningman

deadeyeD said:


> But I dont see any ASA's on your schedule.


Might try and fit one in, have to see if i have time .


----------



## kimmiedawn

cncmachiningman said:


> Might try and fit one in, have to see if i have time .


I hope u can. We would love to meet you.. We are gonna try to make London Ky, Metropolis IL and Columbus Ga..


----------



## Bowjoe1972

*My 9 year old wins Pennsylvania State Indoor Championship using DCA Stab...*

My son Joseph competed in a 2 day indoor competition for the Pennsylvania State Archery Assn.. My son shot awesome just missing the State record by a few points.. He is now the 2009 Pennsylvana State Indoor Champion in Bowhunter Unlimited AA Class.. He would like to thank Todd for making a great stabilizer..I would also like to thank you Todd for giving my son a oppurtunity to shoot for your company.. Thank You.. Joe ( 1 proud Dad...)


----------



## deadeyeD

bowjoe1972 thats awesome tell your son congrads on he win thats so kool I hope my little girl gets into shooting when she gets a little older.


----------



## Bowjoe1972

I tell ya what my daughter is 7 she will be 8 next month she is not far behind her brother.. Thanks I am very proud of him..


----------



## blasterak

Just sent in for my order through the site, can't wait to see it when I arrive back home! I appreciate the support and great customer service! I'll have to talk to my pro shop about maybe becoming a dealer of your stabs. Talk to you later.
Lance


----------



## bigdogarcher

cncmachiningman said:


> wanted to thank you guys for letting me set up my booth at your shoots again this year and look forward to the summer. what a great place to spend the winter , first class operation, check them out at foxproarchery.com
> the little bart simpson makes me laugh and i hope it did you to.


You bet Todd. Are you goin to Route 157 this Sat.? I'll get some pics of my bow up for ya.


----------



## cncmachiningman

I am not going to make it , we have alot going on this weekend, good luck and you guys make me proud .


----------



## Bowjoe1972

Now that my son is the champ he has his eye on a 24" 3D Target Pro Lite .. Maybe after his new bow gets here??:mg:


----------



## cncmachiningman

Bowjoe1972 said:


> Now that my son is the champ he has his eye on a 24" 3D Target Pro Lite .. Maybe after his new bow gets here??:mg:


It is such a blessing to see the future of our great sport with a smile like that on his face and a father like you that takes the time and money to do this with your children is awsome, let me know when he needs some product, we'll take care of him.

Proud Sponsor


----------



## hilltophunter

that is awesome congrats to your son.


----------



## bigdogarcher

cncmachiningman said:


> I am not going to make it , we have alot going on this weekend, good luck and you guys make me proud .


We'll do our best. Thanks


----------



## bigdogarcher

*Steeler bow with DCAP stabs and Vbar*

Todd here is some pics of my bow. If anyone is wondering. It has a 24" front stbilizer with a 10 deg. quick disconnect and adjustable 4" Vbars in the back. With that setup it holds rock solid. I might not be any good but damit I'm gonna look good.


----------



## hilltophunter

NYBowhunter911 said:


> Sorry Todd...I had to whoop up on one of your boys last night.....LOL!
> 
> 
> On the plus side - I have a spot bow coming and will be needing some of the slick riser mounts you made eventually!




Dont worry Todd I took care of him for our team :shade:


----------



## NerdHick

hilltophunter said:


> Dont worry Todd I took care of him for our team :shade:


Well I scored my first Hardware in a spot shoot! 3rd place (Hunter Class) and there were more than 3 people!! LOL!!


----------



## hilltophunter

NerdHick said:


> Well I scored my first Hardware in a spot shoot! 3rd place (Hunter Class) and there were more than 3 people!! LOL!!


3rd out of 8 is pretty dang good my friend :darkbeer:


----------



## V.A.S.A

*You guys all shot great !!*

That was a great shoot in Stockbridge...wish I had gotten my MM X sighted in the day before..lol We spent a day on Saturday timing and tuning...and ran out of time to sight in,...I forgot that..went to the 3 d shoot in the morning in Cheshire..then went straight to the Stockbridge shoot...shouldve used my X7 at that spot shoot too...lol...Oh well...it was alot of fun and I just love to shoot a million times a day anyways...had a great time...see you guys at the next one !!:darkbeer:


----------



## deadeyeD

*My new 2009 Andersonbow company Crow XL with DCAP on it*


----------



## deadeyeD

bump for the morning.


----------



## cncmachiningman

deadeyeD said:


> bump for the morning.



Those pictures you posted look great, thanks for all of your support.


----------



## cncmachiningman

*Happy Easter*

Happy Easter Everyone


----------



## cncmachiningman

Thanks for all the orders and all pms are answered. Please check out the website since everything has been updated.


----------



## blasterak

Got my stabs in and they look great!! Thanks for everything Todd, I can't wait to give them a shot tomorrow. Thanks for the help and I will get your name out there up here, you might have a new dealer if I can talk him into it. :wink: I would get up some pics of my bow but it is so dirty from my hunt in Texas. :thumbs_up


----------



## bandchaser

*Thanks Todd*

Todd, I appreciate the email! Hope to be apart of the DCAP Team! I just sent you a return email!
-Brian


----------



## MBH300

To the top!!!!


----------



## cncmachiningman

MBH300 said:


> To the top!!!![/QUOT
> 
> your stabs are going out tueday and thanks again.


----------



## cncmachiningman

*Pictures,Pictures,Pictures,*

Staff Shooters I have been working on the photo gallery on the website and i would like to have pictures of you and your stabilizers along with your name so i can add them to our staff shooter section in the photo gallery on the website. Please send to [email protected] and I will get them on as soon as I can, Thanks everyone for all of your orders and help in promoting our great products, hope you are all enjoying these beautiful days we have been having, I know I am.


----------



## cncmachiningman

*DCAP Trailer*

Hello Everyone,
Keep on the lookout for the DCAP trailer at all the major IBO events this year, just thought some of you would like to see how the lettering came out , take care and thanks for your business, check out all the new camo dipped products on the website and please remember to send in your pictures.


----------



## F/F 3Der

Thats one sweet looking unit Todd.
By the way the order came in last week and the riser mount works great on my Darton 3500. 

Thanks again for great products and service.

Randy


----------



## hilltophunter

Great looking set up Todd. :darkbeer:


----------



## bigdogarcher

That thing looks awesome Todd!!!!:darkbeer:


----------



## ohiohunter02

awesome looking trailer Todd!!!:thumbs_up


----------



## ajohnston78

lookin good todd cya in bedford


----------



## steyrsdad

*love it*

looks good:thumbs_up


----------



## steyrsdad

*thank you*

I am so glad to be part of the Dead Center Archery Products Team.


----------



## redhookred1

*Dead Center*

Todd that is one Sweeeeet Lookin Rig!!! For a Top Quality Product!!!
Great to be a part of it!!


----------



## cncmachiningman

*Thanks Everyone*

Thanks for all the phone calls about seeing us at Bedford for the 1st leg of the triple crown, we will be unvailing a totally new product there for balincing your equipment, stop by our trailer with your equipment and check it out.
We Thank You For Your Business


----------



## ohiohunter02

Can't wait to see ya Bedford. I want try the balancing thing with my setup....


----------



## cncmachiningman

Thanks for everything , been working alot tryng to get everything in place for Bedford, Hope to see alot of you there, stop in and check out the new Pro Balincer.


----------



## kimmiedawn

Here is MY Crow XL.. Now when deadeyeD gets her rigged up tonight I will get to fling some arrows tomorrow night...:thumbs_up


----------



## cncmachiningman

kimmiedawn said:


> Here is MY Crow XL.. Now when deadeyeD gets her rigged up tonight I will get to fling some arrows tomorrow night...:thumbs_up


looks great send me some pictures of you and deadeye with your set ups to [email protected] sometime and i will put them on the website


----------



## kimmiedawn

Ok, I can do it... I love the way that bow turned out, hope it shoots as sweet as she looks..:wink:


----------



## ajohnston78

to the top great products


----------



## kimmiedawn

kimmiedawn said:


> Ok, I can do it... I love the way that bow turned out, hope it shoots as sweet as she looks..:wink:


Well it does shoot as sweet as it looks. I sighted it in lastnight and busted a nock at 20 yrds with it tonight....


----------



## MBH300

back to the top


----------



## giddi1820

Got my package today. Todd this stuff really looks good! Better than I imagined. Hopefully I'll get some pics out soon.


----------



## hilltophunter

anyone get a turkey with Todds gear yet?


----------



## cncmachiningman

Hope to see alot of you guys and gals in Bedford this Weekend, we are all packed and ready to go.


----------



## j82higgs

Todd, it was nice seeing you this weekend at Bedford..I shoot for Gods Country Outdoors as soon as i get my weights measured I'll be getting ahold of ya for now here's a bump for a great product!..Joe Higgs


----------



## cncmachiningman

j82higgs said:


> Todd, it was nice seeing you this weekend at Bedford..I shoot for Gods Country Outdoors as soon as i get my weights measured I'll be getting ahold of ya for now here's a bump for a great product!..Joe Higgs



Nice meeting with u and glad to have u shooting for us soon, stop in and see me before you leave


----------



## Rnfrazier

Wish I could have made it this weekend Todd, but hopefully I will see you at the next leg. You know why I couldn't make it. Sometimes you have to put your kids first


----------



## j82higgs

i'll be thier all the rest of this weekend working for white river bow club and hopefully a little with Justin...untill 4 then i'm going to try to get my lil girl to come up and shoot...i've been trying to talk her into it all night...but i'll definatly come by sometime tomarrow...


----------



## brotherbdc

Thanks for picking me up Tod, I look forward to representing D.C.A.P. and will talk to ya Tuesday!!!!!!


----------



## ajohnston78

Well I stopped by to visit todd and the gang once again great guys. Also got my bow balanced and it definitely holds much better. If you are in mckean stop by and see todd buy his setup and get them balanced you will be amazed


----------



## rstoltz

*Bedford*

hey guys & gals if you haven't had a chance to see DEAD CENTER ARCHERY products you should definatly make time to check it out .Ultimatly the best stabs on the market and even one better it comes with great support from the maker ( one of the nicest people I've met in the industry), after meeting him face to face this weekend at Bedford I see how serious he is about this sport. Thanks again for everything Todd.
Keep up the awesome work.

Rob Stoltz


----------



## skeeter5

Ditto to Rstoltz's post!!! Todd, I was with Rob and Tommy at Bedford, and all I can say is WOW!!! That balancing unit you have really shows the consumer, how a stabilizer effects their bow!! Although I didnt have time to get rigged there, I assure you that I will be there early in Mckean to get the full meal deal. Guys/gals, you really need to have Todd test your existing setup...... Opened my eyes!!!! Great product from an even better person!!! Keep up the good work Todd!!! Thanks again, 

Troy Schwab
Skeeter5 on AT


----------



## cncmachiningman

Nice meeting you guys at Bedford, enjoyed having you guys hanging out around the trailer and am very excited about how much interest we had in the New Pro Balincer Machine. Can't wait for Erie . Keep in touch and thanks for everything.


----------



## cncmachiningman

*Congrats to our Bedford IBO Shooters*

DCAP would like to say GREAT JOB in representing our company at Bedford Indiana this past weekend to ,
Jen Kozak with a 1st Place in her class, this is 5 in a row for Jen, and also she won IBO Worlds in her class last year at NY, Thanks for being part of the team. Jen's goal is to be shooter of the year this year.

Staff Shooter Ian Copenhaver also placed 2nd in AHC and 1st in the team class, It was a tie and they had to have a shoot off, Ian's goal is also to try for shooter of the year.

I would also like to thanks all our other staff that was there for represent our great product and if i missed anyone please let me know.


----------



## bluedog73

*I love this stuff*

joined the team in bedford just want to say how much i like the stab. & v bars their awsome....  thanks TODD for adding me to the staff looking forward to helping you out:shade:


----------



## guanche

One picture of my Texas trip. With my Dead Center archery Stabilizer, of course  










More soon :teeth:

Thank you very much Todd for made this great products!

Bests regards from Spain


----------



## sweetpeajessw

I used my stabilizers for the first time (just got my new Hoyt back from it getting some stuff done) at the Badger ProAm, and they worked FANTASTIC. They weren't affected by the strong winds we had Saturday as much as my friend's stabilizer because of the design in the shaft. I managed to pull off 1st place in my flight, yay!

Great work guys, keep up the good work. Pictures when I can!


----------



## 3dgal

Love my stabilizer!!!! Used it at two nationals this year and so far two national wins under my belt with it! Awesome awesome! Everyone needs to check them out!


----------



## cncmachiningman

*Email Problems*

Sorry for any problems with people trying to contact us , we had some problems with our internet provider and and are finally back up and running, if we missed something ,please resend it again, thanks for all your posts and look forward to seeing alot of you at Erie in a few weeks.

Todd


----------



## brotherbdc

I just got my 30" Pro Lite stabilizer------ GET ONE!!!!!!!!
Great job Todd,
If ya havent checked em out do so!!! Excelent stabilizer, great service and Todd Reich was a pleasure to deal with and personaly returned my call to let me know he had gotten my order:thumbs_up.........Will post pics after I rig it all out.


----------



## blasterak

Hopefully I will have a pic for you of the DCAP Stabilizer with a black bear soon.


----------



## hilltophunter

How is the 3D season going for everyone? :darkbeer:


----------



## cncmachiningman

*McKean Pa. IBO Shoot*

Hope to see some of you at the shoot, will be there with the trailer , please stop by and check out the new pro balincer, i will have them for sale there,I will post pictures of them soon.


----------



## redhookred1

*3d season*

Great season so far! The Warthog and my Dead centers stab ! a Great combo!


----------



## brotherbdc

hilltophunter said:


> How is the 3D season going for everyone? :darkbeer:


So far pretty good, Have Louisiana state ASA shoot comming up in July, but gonna shoot another qualifier before, (already qualified 1st open-c) Might make it to Illinois Pro/Am....Anyway having good time!


----------



## ohiohunter02

*Todd and all the DCAP staff shooters.....*

.....look what Rick @ Battledrum Wraps made up. The first is an arrow wrap and the second is a custom stabilizer wrap....

Check 'em out.............awesome work Rick.....:set1_applaud::set1_applaud:


----------



## cncmachiningman

That is awsome cant wait to see it on your bow at erie


----------



## ohiohunter02

I sure hope it gets here by then Todd. If it does, it will be on my stabilizer and I will definitely stop by and show it off.....


----------



## soldier1265

*08 Bowtech Commander*

here it is. just got my back stabs in. they look awesome!!! great product!!


----------



## MICCOX

Hey todd just to let you no I will be puting in my order next week thacks mike


----------



## ohiohunter02

Hope to see some of you guys tomorrow up in Erie for the 2nd round of the triple crown......


----------



## cncmachiningman

*Thanks*

Thanks to everyone that stopped by at McKean at the shoot and said hello and bought our stuff, The Pro Balincer went over great and we sold some there , I will post some pics this week, Thanks again.


----------



## Bowjoe1972

Dident make it to Erie but instead went to Palmer , Mass for the R100. alot of guys shooting your stuff there also.. VASA was there with his stab.. I took
2nd in Open Class my son Joseph took 3rd in Youth.. We had a great time see ya at Worlds..


----------



## f4yg

Todd, It was good to meet you at McKean. I was with Dave from Dave's Archery working the Bowtech booth(camo military style Bowtech hat) Beth love's her purple flame stabilizer.(Dave's Wife)

You've got some geat products. Well made for sure. Dave is excited about the balancer. He claims he was cleaning up the bench to install it yesterday, but his organization skills are lacking. I'm sure I'm gonna have to help him "organize". LOL! 

Anyway great meeting you and see you at the third leg.

Doug


----------



## cncmachiningman

f4yg said:


> Todd, It was good to meet you at McKean. I was with Dave from Dave's Archery working the Bowtech booth(camo military style Bowtech hat) Beth love's her purple flame stabilizer.(Dave's Wife)
> 
> You've got some geat products. Well made for sure. Dave is excited about the balancer. He claims he was cleaning up the bench to install it yesterday, but his organization skills are lacking. I'm sure I'm gonna have to help him "organize". LOL!
> 
> Anyway great meeting you and see you at the third leg.
> 
> Doug


Nice meeting you and Dave there, he was very impressed with the Balincer and just had to have one for his shop, let me know how he is making out with it , I told him I would call him about it, see you at Nelsonville.


----------



## cncmachiningman

Bowjoe1972 said:


> Dident make it to Erie but instead went to Palmer , Mass for the R100. alot of guys shooting your stuff there also.. VASA was there with his stab.. I took
> 2nd in Open Class my son Joseph took 3rd in Youth.. We had a great time see ya at Worlds..


Good shooting guys and thanks for all of your support, are you and your son coming to worlds in New York in august ?


----------



## Bowjoe1972

cncmachiningman said:


> Good shooting guys and thanks for all of your support, are you and your son coming to worlds in New York in august ?


Yes we hope to be there.. Cant wait to meet ya Todd.. Thanks for your support.. Joe


----------



## bigdogarcher

Had a great time in Erie Todd. I have not laughed that hard since OH.


----------



## soldier1265

shot 19 down at metropolis this weekend at the asa. definately not a great showing but the stabs worked awesome! had a few people that really liked them. gave em a card so we will see what happens. thanks todd!


----------



## deadeyeD

Well I shot there also and shot 6 up I love my dead center stab.


----------



## cncmachiningman

Good shooting guys, havent been here much lately, busy with all these shows going on, thanks for keeping us up top everyone.


----------



## cncmachiningman

*Nelsonville, Ohio*

Look forward to seeing alot of you this weekend in Ohio again, hard to beleive we are into the 3rd leg shoot already. Been quite around hear lately , everyone must be doing other things, been busy in the stab shop so thats a good thing, stop and say hello in Nelsonville.

Todd


----------



## Rnfrazier

I should see you there Friday


----------



## cncmachiningman

Rnfrazier said:


> I should see you there Friday



sounds great, see you then.


----------



## celticgladiator

my bow is shooting great with my Dead Center stab, have a 3D shoot this weekend so i'm looking forward to having a good time there. been getting alot of compliments on the stab so far, think i'm going to have to see about getting a second one here soon.


----------



## deadeyeD

ttt for awesome product.


----------



## lefty9000

*Dead Center Archery!!!!!!!!!!*

Met Todd for the first time at Nelsonville. Class act!! I'll be joining the staff shooter ranks for him. He took my bow and cured my aggravation over not being able to balance it. Told me that I was probably his first lefty he fixed.
Great product and a great guy.
Thanks Todd!!!!!


----------



## cncmachiningman

lefty9000 said:


> Met Todd for the first time at Nelsonville. Class act!! I'll be joining the staff shooter ranks for him. He took my bow and cured my aggravation over not being able to balance it. Told me that I was probably his first lefty he fixed.
> Great product and a great guy.
> Thanks Todd!!!!!


Nice talking to you and everyone there, it was a great time had by all, look forward to meeting u again.


----------



## cncmachiningman

*Nelsonville Results*

Thanks to everyone who supported us at the shoot, i enjoy this business so much.
Jennifer Kozak won her class, congrats to her and thanks for representing us so well.
Ian Copenhaver placed 4th in AHC, he is second overall going into worlds, great job !
Thanks to all our staff out there, we will be adding a contengincy program for 2010, see us at IBO Worlds for all the info.


----------



## deadeyeD

cncmachiningman said:


> Thanks to everyone who supported us at the shoot, i enjoy this business so much.
> Jennifer Kozak won her class, congrats to her and thanks for representing us so well.
> Ian Copenhaver placed 4th in AHC, he is second overall going into worlds, great job !
> Thanks to all our staff out there, we will be adding a contengincy program for 2010, see us at IBO Worlds for all the info.


Todd does that go for ASA,IBO,State qaulifiers,and state championship shoot.


----------



## cncmachiningman

deadeyeD said:


> Todd does that go for ASA,IBO,State qaulifiers,and state championship shoot.


I cant answer that yet , we will have that info. before the IBO Worlds, i will post it when we make it final.


----------



## deadeyeD

cncmachiningman said:


> i cant answer that yet , we will have that info. Before the ibo worlds, i will post it when we make it final.


ok.


----------



## cncmachiningman

*IBO Worlds*

look forward to seeing all of you at worlds in August, I am very excited about it that is my favorite show of all year. Please stop by and say hello and check out our products.


----------



## celticgladiator

here is a picture of my bow.....


----------



## sweetpeajessw

So my Elite is getting painted pink at the moment, as soon as it's back in my arms, I'll post a pic of my bow with the stabs.....will look great!


----------



## cncmachiningman

sweetpeajessw said:


> So my Elite is getting painted pink at the moment, as soon as it's back in my arms, I'll post a pic of my bow with the stabs.....will look great!


thanks for the pics, i am trying to get the pictures updated on the website, but have been busy with the rest of the business, i will work at it soon.

Todd


----------



## hilltophunter

Down to just a short time and we will be at the Worlds.... where does the time go.....


----------



## cncmachiningman

*Pro Balincer*

Started another thread with the new pro balincer, for those of you who have seen it please help with some feedback there, check it out when you get to worlds.


----------



## condude4

*My DCA Setup*

Hey guys here is my DCAP Setup. I won 1st Place at the 4-H Triple Crown leg 1 comp. and hope to get 2 more firsts on the other 2 legs.


----------



## cncmachiningman

*IBO Worlds*

Look forward to seeing alot of you at IBO Worlds soon, stop in and check out our new contingency program for 2010, we will be starting to promote it there. Been working hard everything for the show.


----------



## cro

email sent


----------



## sweetpeajessw

And here's "Princess".....managed to get my 12th Robin Hood with her yesterday. The stabilizers, with many thanks to Dead Center Archery, work fantastic, and is a very easy set-up


----------



## cro

Thanks for the selection and I hope to prove it was a good selection. Thanks


----------



## cncmachiningman

sweetpeajessw said:


> And here's "Princess".....managed to get my 12th Robin Hood with her yesterday. The stabilizers, with many thanks to Dead Center Archery, work fantastic, and is a very easy set-up



that is an awsome looking set up .


----------



## cncmachiningman

*IBO Worlds*

Packing up for worlds, thanks for all the phone calls and look forward to seeing all of you there.


----------



## dpoutdoor

Are you still taking applications for the staff shooter positions?


----------



## cncmachiningman

dpoutdoor said:


> Are you still taking applications for the staff shooter positions?



Yes we are always looking to add to our staff. Thanks for your interest and hope to hear from you, send to [email protected]


----------



## hilltophunter

Great seeing everyone at the World Championships.... Todd your products are fantastic.


----------



## NY911

*M e g a..........*


----------



## ohiohunter02

Well, how did all the DCAP staff do in New York? I wished I could have made it up there.....
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cncmachiningman

nybowhunter911 said:


> *m e g a..........*



thrust , had a great time with u guys.


----------



## Bird Dogg

*well balanced conversation*

Todd got my katera xl balanced beautiful. that jig he has for balancing bows is the shiz nit. and for the price im sure will sell alot of them. not necesarry to put a 8 foot stab on.. get it balanced and shoot it...


----------



## cncmachiningman

all emails answered, thanks for all the orders, just got back from a much needed vacation with my family at the beach.


----------



## 3D_shooter84

*Thanks*

Just got my e-mail. Todd I will be placing my order tomorrow afternoon! Look forward to promoting the product. Thanks again, Brian.


----------



## NY911

I ordered the Riser Mounts and am really looking forward to getting them! Thanks again Todd.


----------



## cncmachiningman

NYBowhunter911 said:


> I ordered the Riser Mounts and am really looking forward to getting them! Thanks again Todd.


In the mail Buddy, thanks for the business and had a great time with you guys at worlds


----------



## NY911

cncmachiningman said:


> In the mail Buddy, thanks for the business and had a great time with you guys at worlds



wOO HOO!

Here is a DCA Pro Staffer at the DCA Booth at the Worlds......holding it down....WAY down!


----------



## NY911

Todd had all the eye candy at the booth....and not just stabilizers.:wink:


----------



## cncmachiningman

NYBowhunter911 said:


> Todd had all the eye candy at the booth....and not just stabilizers.:wink:



This is Jennifer Kozak she won worlds this year shooting our products and we are very proud of her, We look forward to having her on the staff for 2010.


----------



## NY911

cncmachiningman said:


> In the mail Buddy, thanks for the business and had a great time with you guys at worlds


Got them today - top notch quality! Thanks again


----------



## hilltophunter

awesome choice 911.... :beer:


----------



## 3D_shooter84

*Just Amazing*

I just got my stuff from Todd and let me tell you it looks and feels amazing on my bow! I just came in from shooting a few rounds just to make this post and now it's right back to shooting! Tightened my group considerably at 40yds. Time to go shoot some more and take some pics to post later!:wink:


----------



## guanche

Hey Todd

I sent you a picture for my last trophy. A lot of people in Spain are very happy with your stabilizers










Bests regards from Spain


----------



## F/F 3Der

Here's a bump for you Todd.
Keep up the good work.

Randy :darkbeer:


----------



## trlcavscout

I recently got a chance to try one of your stabs while at a shoot, very nice indeed! Email sent on staff shooters.


----------



## cncmachiningman

guanche said:


> Hey Todd
> 
> I sent you a picture for my last trophy. A lot of people in Spain are very happy with your stabilizers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bests regards from Spain



thanks for the picture and all of your business, good luck on your red stag hunt.


----------



## cncmachiningman

*Video*

Pro balincer instructional video is complete and is in the process of being installed on the website, check back should be on in the next few days, Good luck hunting everyone and looking forward to 2010.


----------



## bigdogarcher

bump


----------



## Diamondgirl27

email sent..:teeth: hope to hear from you!!


----------



## South Man

Todd, Good talking with you today! Have a great weekend.


----------



## cncmachiningman

all pms are awswered and thanks for everyone help


----------



## trlcavscout

Thanks Todd. Cant wait for my order to get here so I can get some pics up.


----------



## KS3DER

*Deadcenter Archery stabs.*

Here is my Athens 34" Accomplice. Thanks for a great product


----------



## cncmachiningman

Website has been updated with staff shooter photos, if you you like yours to be added please send it to [email protected], and thanks for the great response to the contingincy program, we are still accepting application.


----------



## guanche

Hello Todd

If you would like to put another photo...










Great stabilizers!!! Thank you and regards from Spain


----------



## cncmachiningman

guanche said:


> Hello Todd
> 
> If you would like to put another photo...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great stabilizers!!! Thank you and regards from Spain


thanks for the picture, i will add it to the site soon and thanks for everything in spain


----------



## cncmachiningman

all pms answered and thanks for all the interest in our contingincy program for 2010, look forward to working with all of you.


----------



## TNDEERBOWHUNTER

thank you Todd, figuring my order now be good to be on your team


----------



## cncmachiningman

thanks for everyones interest and hope everyone is enjoying there time in a tree stand, i know i am.


----------



## hilltophunter

Hey Team members how is the hunting season treating you all? :thumbs_up


----------



## 3D_shooter84

hilltophunter said:


> Hey Team members how is the hunting season treating you all? :thumbs_up


Not so good for me. I have only been able to Hunt once since the opener on 10/3 and that hunt lasted all of about 2 hrs. Hopefully wednesday will be my lucky day to be back in the tree!


----------



## cncmachiningman

hunting has been slow around here, lot of black bear, freind shot a doe last week and 2 bear got it from hin, quite the story, was in the mountian this morning and there is 8" of snow there, was raining so we went back to camp .
thanks for everything folks.


----------



## cncmachiningman

*Pro Balancer*

Instructional video is complete and on the website to watch.


----------



## trlcavscout

Finally got my new bow. Here is my Elite GT500 with the 6" hunter. Excellent combination for hunting.


----------



## bigdogarcher

Nice rig. Bump for good stuff.


----------



## cncmachiningman

all pms answered and hows the huntin going everyone ?


----------



## guanche

Hey Todd

I don´t know if you can see your stabilizer in this pictures because is CAMO 

My friend Manuel with a hog of this weekend










Another member of this forum are in the picture, Javobi, a Belgium bowhunter that come with me in this hunt. 

Bests regards from Spain


----------



## Tali

Viva la virgen!!!!!


----------



## cncmachiningman

guanche said:


> Hey Todd
> 
> I don´t know if you can see your stabilizer in this pictures because is CAMO
> 
> My friend Manuel with a hog of this weekend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another member of this forum are in the picture, Javobi, a Belgium bowhunter that come with me in this hunt.
> 
> Bests regards from Spain



love your pictures, THANKS SO MUCH FOR ALL OF YOUR BUSINESS.


----------



## redhookred1

*PRO BALANCER!!! Check it out!*

Check out the video on the Dead Center site!!
Another great concept from Todd At Dead Center!!!

Below is the link to check out....

http://deadcenterarchery.com/video.php


----------



## cncmachiningman

redhookred1 said:


> Check out the video on the Dead Center site!!
> Another great concept from Todd At Dead Center!!!
> 
> Below is the link to check out....
> 
> http://deadcenterarchery.com/video.php


\\

thanks for checking out the new bow balancer, all pms are answered and yes there is more staff positions


----------



## redhookred1

*Dead Center strikes*

Took an nice little 7 tonite 38 yards double lung!
Dead Center helped keep me on the mark!
Confidence in you set up is great!!


----------



## NY911

Congrats Rich


----------



## cncmachiningman

redhookred1 said:


> Took an nice little 7 tonite 38 yards double lung!
> Dead Center helped keep me on the mark!
> Confidence in you set up is great!!


nice buck, thanks for the picture , i will get it on the website soon and thanks for everything else.


----------



## cncmachiningman

thanks for all the order and interest in our staff program, all pms have been answered and thanks for the hunting photos, i will be updating the website soon.


----------



## ohiohunter02

anything new coming out for this next shooting year Todd?


----------



## Bowjoe1972

Looking forward to another great year both myself and the little champ...Awesome products guys and Todd is just a super nice guy which makes his company so enjoyable to shoot for...


----------



## cncmachiningman

ohiohunter02 said:


> anything new coming out for this next shooting year Todd?



we have a few new things coming , they will be posted soon on here and the website, all pms answered and thankd for the orders.


----------



## cncmachiningman

all pms are answered and thanks for everyones interest. Going to camp today so will check back in the evenings. Posted some new boj jax end protectors on the website , few more things coming soon


----------



## trlcavscout

This is from last weekend. Will be going out again next weekend, still have 1 more turkey tag and 2 deer tags to fill. Pretty bad weather so it was slow hunting, but still funner then working :wink:


----------



## ground pounder

*2009 Dead Center take*

Here is one of my 2009 Dead via Dead Center critters....


----------



## HunterRidge

PM sent!


----------



## nickster

great products these guys make


----------



## crafty

Looks like the DCA Team is having a pretty good year. I cant wait to my Stabs in.:wink:


----------



## cncmachiningman

Thanks for all the orders and pictures, I will update the website in the next few weeks , been busy and trying to do some hunting, there is still openings for the staff..


----------



## crafty

TTT for DCA:darkbeer:


----------



## sc4x4truck

ttt


----------



## HunterRidge

Bump it up!


----------



## Flat Line

top it off:darkbeer:


----------



## kebees4

Here is my Athens Accomplice with Dead Center stabilizers. Great products they make. I have them on both my bows and my boy's have them too.


----------



## crafty

Lookin good. Congrats on the Wins.


----------



## sc4x4truck

BOws look good also congrats on the wins. Dead center back on top


----------



## sc4x4truck

Morning bump


----------



## sc4x4truck

bump for a great product


----------



## guanche

Hello Todd

My friend Manolo taken this picture in a morning hunt for red stags










Regards


----------



## cncmachiningman

guanche said:


> Hello Todd
> 
> My friend Manolo taken this picture in a morning hunt for red stags
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards


awsome picture and thanks everyone for all the order and new staff shooters, looking forward to 2010


----------



## sc4x4truck

Bump for the morning


----------



## 3D_shooter84

*Bump*

Looking forward to the 2010 tourney season and glad I have the opportunity to shoot with these great stabs and shoot for a great company!


----------



## sc4x4truck

Here i smy set up


----------



## ChrisS

Evening Bump


----------



## 3D_shooter84

Ttt


----------



## cncmachiningman

*Thanks for everything in 2009*

Thanks for everything everyone in 2009, hope you all had nice holidays, just wanted everyone to know that we added FHC to our contingency program for 2010. Also please note that we are still looking for staff shooters for 2010, please send your resume to [email protected]


----------



## cncmachiningman

Thanks for everything everyone in 2009, hope you all had nice holidays, just wanted everyone to know that we added FHC to our contingency program for 2010. Also please note that we are still looking for staff shooters for 2010, please send your resume to [email protected]


----------



## sc4x4truck

Back to the top


----------



## SandSquid

Hey Todd,
1) Do we need to re-apply for 2010 staff positions?
2) Did you ever find those discontinued 16" hunting stabs?


----------



## silent_shooter

thanks for the add to your staff lookin foward to a good year


----------



## monsterbuck780

Thank you for the add to your staff i will be promoting this product in Michigan.


----------



## SHUEY

Recieved the Email today Glad to Part of the Staff. Time to get to work!


----------



## bigdogarcher

Todd..... great work...... Fine job.......Outstanding.........awesome.......NICE!!!


----------



## sc4x4truck

ttt


----------



## bigdogarcher

Todd, Big shoot at Foxpro this weekend, am I gonna see ya?


----------



## bcampbell_asa

*staff shooter app:*

e-mail sent


----------



## cncmachiningman

bigdogarcher said:


> Todd, Big shoot at Foxpro this weekend, am I gonna see ya?


will be there all weekend, sounds like there will be alot of shooters, see ya friday !!!!!!!!!


----------



## cncmachiningman

bcampbell_asa said:


> e-mail sent


all emails and pm answered, thanks for all the interest in our products.


----------



## bigdogarcher

The new shooters won't be disappointed....


----------



## SHUEY

So far So Good Nice Solid Stabs!


----------



## cncmachiningman

bigdogarcher said:


> The new shooters won't be disappointed....


Great turnout for the weekend, all e mails and pms answered


----------



## ricksmathew

Hey Todd, Is my sig better now?


----------



## cncmachiningman

ricksmathew said:


> Hey Todd, Is my sig better now?


looks great , hows that new athens exceed 300 shooting, sharp bow.


----------



## ricksmathew

cncmachiningman said:


> looks great , hows that new athens exceed 300 shooting, sharp bow.




It shoots great, now if only the owner could shoot as good as the bow is capable!


----------



## SHUEY

Todd Any plans on Anodizing different colors anytime soon?

Also are you going to be at the IBO indoor shoot in Cleveland this March?

Later

Steve


----------



## cncmachiningman

SHUEY said:


> Todd Any plans on Anodizing different colors anytime soon?
> 
> Also are you going to be at the IBO indoor shoot in Cleveland this March?
> 
> Later
> 
> Steve


we are going to be doing some end caps and in line connectors in red and purple to start, the tubes will still remain black, is there a color you might like ?
I will be shooting at indoor world on sat. , put in for 9 am, no booth there but i will be bringing things along to sell if anyone needs anything


----------



## SHUEY

Red would be perfect, maybe a gunmetal grey or a Orange. Im not picky.

Hows the contest going?


----------



## crafty

Todd, E-mail n payment sent


----------



## cncmachiningman

crafty said:


> Todd, E-mail n payment sent



your order is shipping in the morning , all emails and pms answered.
Thanks everyone .


----------



## cncmachiningman

SHUEY said:


> Red would be perfect, maybe a gunmetal grey or a Orange. Im not picky.
> 
> Hows the contest going?


going to be hard to pick a winner, got alot of cool ones , keep them coming .


----------



## SHUEY

Todd Just got your pay pal email, i appreciate it!

Thanks


----------



## cncmachiningman

SHUEY said:


> Todd Just got your pay pal email, i appreciate it!
> 
> Thanks



thank you and are you going to indoor worlds, got my shoot time back , in for 9:30 am saturday


----------



## jinxliveson

Just put on those V-bars. They look great on the bow, can't wait to go shooting now.


----------



## SAMMYR337

get Todd back on top


----------



## cncmachiningman

*logo contest*

please dont forget the contest ends on sunday, thanks for all the cool designs and all pms are answered and ordered ship. keep an eye out for the new camo stabs coming in the next few weeks.


----------



## 82875711

thanks again todd the stabilizer are working awsome will be promoting them up in erie :thumbs_up:wav:


----------



## SHUEY

cncmachiningman said:


> thank you and are you going to indoor worlds, got my shoot time back , in for 9:30 am saturday



Yes i have nt got my time yet? Kind of confused about that one. 

Have any idea when My Stab is Leaving your place?

Thanks Bro


----------



## SHUEY

Hey I got my stab today nice work Todd.


----------



## cncmachiningman

*Congrats*

Congrats to DCAP Staff Shooters Stephany Stoner, Ian Copenhaver for theire IBO Indoor National Championship titles in Harrisburg Pa. this weekend. Way to go !!!!!!!


----------



## cncmachiningman

*IBO Indoor Worlds*

Whos all going to IBO Indoor Worlds in Ohio ? I shoot at 9:30 a.m. Saturday morning. 
I will have some product along if anyone needs anything call me at the business number that is my cell # and if you would like me to bring something for you let me know so I make sure I have it with .
Thanks everyone for all of your business and looking forward to a great year in 2010.


----------



## guanche

Hey Todd, how are you? 

Send you a picture with a Coati in Arizona










Bests regards from Spain


----------



## cncmachiningman

That is cool, thanks for the pictures and your order to spain is shipping in the morning, thanks for everything.


----------



## V.A.S.A

*Dead on.....Dead Steady...Dead Level...Dead Center Archery Products*

*Love the products love the advantages we gain by using them....looking forward to a great year this 2010 !!! *


----------



## bigdogarcher

guanche said:


> Hey Todd, how are you?
> 
> Send you a picture with a Coati in Arizona
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bests regards from Spain


 Man that's an ugly lookin critter.......You're lucky you shot it. Could'a took your leg off.


----------



## cncmachiningman

cncmachiningman said:


> Whos all going to IBO Indoor Worlds in Ohio ? I shoot at 9:30 a.m. Saturday morning.
> I will have some product along if anyone needs anything call me at the business number that is my cell # and if you would like me to bring something for you let me know so I make sure I have it with .
> Thanks everyone for all of your business and looking forward to a great year in 2010.


I guess no one is going to indoor worlds this year , guess ill be in first place .


----------



## bigdogarcher

You sure will cause you're not in my class.


----------



## Edavies30

cncmachiningman said:


> I guess no one is going to indoor worlds this year , guess ill be in first place .


Andy and I will be there> shooting sat. Arriving friday afternoon ,staying over night and shooting early sat morning. no time given yet. Just got my new scooter from THE SCOOTER STORE( new sponsor) Should get around good at the shoot this year! You and the Dog are safe. They don't allow young guys in MSR. Mabey we all can meet friday night. The Solid Gold is a hot spot in cleveland.

BEN PEARSON PRO STAFF/STAGE 1 STRINGS PRO STAFF/FURY X PRO STAFF
DEAD CENTER ARCHERY SHOOTING STAFF/ALPEN OPTICS SHOOTING STAFF/GOLD TIP ARROWS SHOOTING STAFF


----------



## bigdogarcher

Sorry Ed. That sounds like a great time.......But your girl friend and I are goin out Thursday and I'm shootin friday. And then coming home. Sorry buddy.


----------



## V.A.S.A

*We are working on plans to go...*



cncmachiningman said:


> I guess no one is going to indoor worlds this year , guess ill be in first place .


We are working on making trip plans for the indoor worlds....Hoping we get enough guys to go....Hope to make it for sure !!


----------



## SandSquid

*Real World comparison.*

Two Dead Center staff shooters Mrs.Squid and Lizard Girl are getting ready for the State and National NFAA Championships and are competing in Adult Female and Cub Female - Freestyle Recurve/Longbow divion this year. They have been shooting their Dead Center long stabs on their recurves without issue, but they really needed some side rods so I installed a full Shibuya FITA set-up, long center rod and side-rods, one on a W&W Carbon V bar and the other was on a Shibuya Ultima V-bar... The difference was AMAZING and the vibration was incredible!!!! Those side rods were vibrating like tuning forks and after the first end Mrs.Squid told me "Get this shiz off by bow NOW, dammit!" So, I humbly removed the long Shibuya center rod and replaced it with her Dead Center long rod and the vibration quieted right down again to tolerable levels.. OK so it looks really funky but it does work!

Todd, 

Whachya got for "FITA" looking side rods to match their spiffy 30" & 24" 3D Target Pro Lite

I was thinking something like the 4" or 6" 3D Pro Hunter Lite with the "cut-outs"


----------



## bigdogarcher

That's an awesome comparison. But you might want to look at the 8" lites for the v bar side weights. And I would deffinately go with the DCAP V bar. It's completely adjustable. Just my opinion, if it matters.


----------



## Edavies30

bigdogarcher said:


> Sorry Ed. That sounds like a great time.......But your girl friend and I are goin out Thursday and I'm shootin friday. And then coming home. Sorry buddy.


Thats too bad! Will see you sunday am. Is it true that Haynes underwear dropped Jordan and Charlie Sheen and picked you up for the TV spots?


----------



## bigdogarcher

Edavies30 said:


> Thats too bad! Will see you sunday am. Is it true that Haynes underwear dropped Jordan and Charlie Sheen and picked you up for the TV spots?


Yeah......How'd you find out allready. I didn't even hold the press confrence yet. They're coming out with a new line called, Victors Secret.


----------



## cncmachiningman

SandSquid said:


> Two Dead Center staff shooters Mrs.Squid and Lizard Girl are getting ready for the State and National NFAA Championships and are competing in Adult Female and Cub Female - Freestyle Recurve/Longbow divion this year. They have been shooting their Dead Center long stabs on their recurves without issue, but they really needed some side rods so I installed a full Shibuya FITA set-up, long center rod and side-rods, one on a W&W Carbon V bar and the other was on a Shibuya Ultima V-bar... The difference was AMAZING and the vibration was incredible!!!! Those side rods were vibrating like tuning forks and after the first end Mrs.Squid told me "Get this shiz off by bow NOW, dammit!" So, I humbly removed the long Shibuya center rod and replaced it with her Dead Center long rod and the vibration quieted right down again to tolerable levels.. OK so it looks really funky but it does work!
> 
> Todd,
> 
> Whachya got for "FITA" looking side rods to match their spiffy 30" & 24" 3D Target Pro Lite
> 
> I was thinking something like the 4" or 6" 3D Pro Hunter Lite with the "cut-outs"


Nice talking to you saturday and you order is shipping out in the morning, let me know how it works out for them, and would love to see that comparison video you talked about.


----------



## bigdogarcher

I would like to saee that vid as well.


----------



## SandSquid

cncmachiningman said:


> Nice talking to you saturday and you order is shipping out in the morning, let me know how it works out for them, and would love to see that comparison video you talked about.


Trying to get good enough quality video to actually show the side rods bouncing around. they are just a faint blurr on the video camera


----------



## bigdogarcher

Hopefully Todd shares it with me when you get it to him.:smile:


----------



## SHUEY

cncmachiningman said:


> I guess no one is going to indoor worlds this year , guess ill be in first place .


Todd im shooting 2:30 Sat Afternoon. Im going to Pm you So we can exchange Cell #'s


----------



## SHUEY

Ok People lets see the best looking and Performing Stabilizers in the industry!!!!


----------



## V.A.S.A

*really kool way to set the weights.*



SHUEY said:


> Ok People lets see the best looking and Performing Stabilizers in the industry!!!!


*I have noticed alot of guys stack the weights in sequence...I have found a neater and nicer way to install them....when you set the first one..set it so the biggest side is out....thenset the next one so the biggest side is in....that makes the doinker style weight ball out of the weights,,.i do this on all of mine...I will post some pics to show you how we do it. Looks sharp too !:shade:*


----------



## SHUEY

V.A.S.A said:


> *I have noticed alot of guys stack the weights in sequence...I have found a neater and nicer way to install them....when you set the first one..set it so the biggest side is out....thenset the next one so the biggest side is in....that makes the doinker style weight ball out of the weights,,.i do this on all of mine...I will post some pics to show you how we do it. Looks sharp too !:shade:*



Very Nice!


----------



## bigdogarcher

ttt


----------



## V.A.S.A

*thank you*



SHUEY said:


> Very Nice!


*Thanks for looking and hope this neats up your set ups as well.*


----------



## bigdogarcher

Back to the top where we belong........:wink:


----------



## V.A.S.A

*DeadCenterArchery.com*



bigdogarcher said:


> Back to the top where we belong........:wink:


*all the way to the top !!!:thumbs_up*


----------



## deadcenterslady

:thumbs_up


----------



## kimmiedawn

bump for great product and great ppl..


----------



## cncmachiningman

kimmiedawn said:


> bump for great product and great ppl..


should be getting my pick camo stabs back from the dipper , i will post pics soon !


----------



## SHUEY

Hold on!


----------



## ricksmathew

cncmachiningman said:


> should be getting my pick camo stabs back from the dipper , i will post pics soon !



Todd, I probably missed it but what color(s) camo are you getting the stabs dipped in?


----------



## bigdogarcher

Boy, a white DCAP stab would look good on that new Exceed 300.:wink::darkbeer:


----------



## SandSquid

Side Rods arrived safely. Will conduct testing tonight at league shoot.

Only 2 days till State, hate making changes this close, but I'm sure they will be for the better!!


I think a personal item of yours from Canada accidentally fell into the box.


----------



## ricksmathew

bigdogarcher said:


> Boy, a white DCAP stab would look good on that new Exceed 300.:wink::darkbeer:




Your right, I have already been thinking about getting it dipped!


----------



## V.A.S.A

*Dead on.....Dead Steady...Dead Level...Dead Center Archery Products*

*Dead on.....Dead Steady...Dead Level...Dead Center Archery Products:thumbs_up*


----------



## Unk Bond

DeeS said:


> I haven't heard anything yet. :sad:




Hello
Did they ever contact you back.

I bought a set yesterday, from Terminal Velocity Archery shop.Here in Ohio
My impression, they are very nice. Really need another set for my other bow. [ But ] 

Later


----------



## cncmachiningman

Unk Bond said:


> Hello
> Did they ever contact you back.
> 
> I bought a set yesterday, from Terminal Velocity Archery shop.Here in Ohio
> My impression, they are very nice. Really need another set for my other bow. [ But ]
> 
> Later


they just placed another order today for more


----------



## Unk Bond

cncmachiningman said:


> they just placed another order today for more



Hello
Plan calling today , To inquire about your other product, in the video.This product. Has my brain cogs, turning at a rapid pace. 

Might just drop a suggestion. It will be free.   Really like the leather washers. :thumbs_up


----------



## crafty

Todd, E-mail sent with pics for the Site. 

Heres a couple pics of my harvests from my recent TX trip. 

The DCA Stabs performed FLAWLESSLY.. As you can see. 
Silver Medal Merino









Silver Medal Corsican


----------



## cncmachiningman

ricksmathew said:


> Todd, I probably missed it but what color(s) camo are you getting the stabs dipped in?


realtree apg , matthews lost, predator deception brown and pink realtree hardwoods hd,
Pink would look nice on that bow.


----------



## ricksmathew

cncmachiningman said:


> realtree apg , matthews lost, predator deception brown and pink realtree hardwoods hd,
> Pink would look nice on that bow.




Thanks Todd, but no pink!


----------



## V.A.S.A

*Dead on.....Dead Steady...Dead Level...Dead Center Archery Products*



V.A.S.A said:


> *Dead on.....Dead Steady...Dead Level...Dead Center Archery Products:thumbs_up*


*get the best..... get dead center*


----------



## guanche

Hey Crafty, Beautifull trophys!!!

DCAP make the bests stabilizers :shade:


----------



## crafty

guanche said:


> Hey Crafty, Beautifull trophys!!!
> 
> DCAP make the bests stabilizers :shade:


Im with ya there. :thumbs_up

Thanks Man.


----------



## cncmachiningman

*New Camo Stabs*

Check out the new stabs that were added to the website tonight, didnt have time to post a photo, Pink Realtree Hardwoods and Predator Deception Brown for the new Strother Line.


----------



## deadcenterslady

pink camo... thats hot!:flame:


----------



## bigdogarcher

YEAH IT IS!!!!!:shade:


----------



## deadcenterslady

:bump:


----------



## bigdogarcher

Yeah lady..... Bump it..lol:thumbs_up:tongue:


----------



## V.A.S.A

*DeadCenterArchery.com*

:bump2:

Back to the top:thumbs_up


----------



## cncmachiningman

*Staff Shooters*

There is still openings for Staff Shooters and dont forget about our contingincy program for 2010, if interested please reply to [email protected].


----------



## SandSquid

cncmachiningman said:


> There is still openings for Staff Shooters and don't forget about our contingincy program for 2010,



We are happy just to be shooting the best stabilizers around!!!:wink:


But cash is cool too!!!
:tongue:


----------



## SandSquid

*They work great on recurves too!!!*

The bow that was shot by the 2010 Cub Female Freestyle Recurve/Longbow TN State Champion





We really need to get Todd's 90 Degree V Bar with Quick Disconnect Adjusting Arm Kit on her bow... SOON!!!


----------



## SandSquid

The bow that was shot by the 2010 Adult Female Freestyle Recurve/Longbow TN State Champion


----------



## bigdogarcher

Awesome setup!!!!


----------



## bigdogarcher

HUGE weekend coming up Todd, with our PA IBO Indoor State Championship at Foxpro Archery. You need to be there. There will be over 100 shooters this weekend. Excellent compa:darkbeer:red to only having around 40 or 50 last year.


----------



## cncmachiningman

bigdogarcher said:


> HUGE weekend coming up Todd, with our PA IBO Indoor State Championship at Foxpro Archery. You need to be there. There will be over 100 shooters this weekend. Excellent compa:darkbeer:red to only having around 40 or 50 last year.


I will be there sat. and sunday,had alot of orders this week that guys are picking up this weekend, staying home friday night to get caught up on orders and build more inventory, see ya sat.


----------



## bigdogarcher

Cool, see ya then.


----------



## deadcenterslady

Back to page 1!:thumbs_up


----------



## ricksmathew

See you on Sunday Todd!


----------



## bigdogarcher

Not to make you nervouse rick but there is 56 people signed up for sunday at 10am. can I geta woot, woot.:darkbeer:


----------



## cncmachiningman

bigdogarcher said:


> Not to make you nervouse rick but there is 56 people signed up for sunday at 10am. can I geta woot, woot.:darkbeer:


looks like I better stock up for sunday, been swamped with orders, thanks for all the orders and to all the dealers for there orders, the call have been overwhelming on the feedback of our products that they perform so well,.
What a great feeling inside when your hard work is appreciated so much, Thanks again for everything.


----------



## ricksmathew

bigdogarcher said:


> Not to make you nervouse rick but there is 56 people signed up for sunday at 10am. can I geta woot, woot.:darkbeer:




Thanks a lot Dog!!ukey:


----------



## bigdogarcher

ricksmathew said:


> Thanks a lot Dog!!ukey:


Just got 2 more today. Make that 58. :wink::thumbs_up


----------



## V.A.S.A

*Dead steady....dead level.....now thats dead on !!!!*



cncmachiningman said:


> looks like I better stock up for sunday, been swamped with orders, thanks for all the orders and to all the dealers for there orders, the call have been overwhelming on the feedback of our products that they perform so well,.
> What a great feeling inside when your hard work is appreciated so much, Thanks again for everything.


back to the tip top.......hoo rah Todd!!!:shade:


----------



## cncmachiningman

*Fox Pro IBO Shoot*

Would like to thank Jim and the guys at foxpro for another great shoot, and for everyones interest and business, alot of great shooters there a few signed up to be on the staff.


----------



## bigdogarcher

Thank you todd for helping to suport and promote Foxpro Archery.


----------



## V.A.S.A

*Dead steady....dead level.....now thats dead on !!!!*



bigdogarcher said:


> Thank you todd for helping to suport and promote Foxpro Archery.


*Keep us at the top....Everyone have a great day !!!*


----------



## bigdogarcher

Hey Todd, see ya tonight. better bring Lanna!!!:wink:


----------



## hilltophunter

Thanks Todd for the Stabs.... hey can you make a stab wrap that says pass thru tv as well :wink:


----------



## V.A.S.A

*Dead steady....dead level.....and Pass Thru TV !!!now thats dead on !!!!...*

*You know a Pass Thru Tv wrap would be cool..I will see if I can get Sully to email the logo....then maybe Todd can make some wraps.....Great Idea !!!*


----------



## bigdogarcher

ttt


----------



## cncmachiningman

*Fox Pro*

Just wanted to thank fox pro for letting me set up my booth there and congrats to them for there best year ever with the number of shooters they have been getting, Thanks to Jim and the guys for all the hard work they have put into this .


----------



## bigdogarcher

You're very welcome Todd. It's our pleasure.......


----------



## SandSquid

Yet another recurve this time w/ a 9" "hunting" stabilizer!

I put it on just to "check it out" before using them on a few kids bows for hunting bunnies & gophers and it worked phenomenally well. You can see the results in the picture as well.


----------



## V.A.S.A

*Dead steady....dead level.....and Pass Thru TV !!!now thats dead on !!!!...*

*Awesome pictures and congratulations !!! best darn stabilizers in the business.*


----------



## bigdogarcher

:wink::thumbs_up:rockhard::dj::bump:


----------



## LtlRushnArchr30

Back ttt for the best stabilizers out there!!!


----------



## deadcenterslady

Good luck to everyone going to indoor worlds this weekend. :archer:


----------



## cncmachiningman

*new shirts*

saw the new t-shirts and staff shooter shirts yesterday as they were being printed " sweet", picking them up tonight and will be bring them along to indoor worlds this weekend along with everything else. See you out there, i will post some pictures when I get home.


----------



## SandSquid

cncmachiningman said:


> saw the new t-shirts and staff shooter shirts yesterday as they were being printed " sweet", picking them up tonight and will be bring them along to indoor worlds this weekend along with everything else. See you out there, i will post some pictures when I get home.


What about NFAA Indoor Nationals in Louisville this weekend?
we are rolling out at 0700 tomorrow AM.


----------



## V.A.S.A

*Dead steady....dead level.....and Pass Thru TV !!!now thats dead on !!!!...*



SandSquid said:


> What about NFAA Indoor Nationals in Louisville this weekend?
> we are rolling out at 0700 tomorrow AM.


*Best of luck to you at the indoor nationals....shoot em up*


----------



## deadcenterslady

SandSquid said:


> What about NFAA Indoor Nationals in Louisville this weekend?
> we are rolling out at 0700 tomorrow AM.


Good luck to all Dead Center Archery staff shooters who will be in Louisville this weekend.:archer:


----------



## SandSquid

deadcenterslady said:


> Good luck to all Dead Center Archery staff shooters who will be in Louisville this weekend.:archer:





Add a Silver Medal to the list from Louisville, KY
(Cub Female Freestyle Recurve/Longbow)


----------



## bigdogarcher

Cograts!!!!!!:teeth:


----------



## sc4x4truck

Great job congrats


----------



## greimer

I have been wanting to post some pics of my setup with my new stabilizer but I haven't had the time, but here it is finally. I have gotten so many questions on this stabilizer and I keep telling them how great all of the Dead Center Products are...


----------



## LtlRushnArchr30

tell the young one CONGRATS!!!


----------



## V.A.S.A

*Dead Center Archery Products and Pass Thru Tv....now thats dead on !!!*

*Thats awesome ...congrats to the little archer...they are the future.*


----------



## deadcenterslady

SandSquid said:


> Add a Silver Medal to the list from Louisville, KY
> (Cub Female Freestyle Recurve/Longbow)
> 
> 
> Way to go!:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## bigdogarcher

I'd like shirt please.


----------



## sc4x4truck

We atleast need some pics of the shirts. LOL:darkbeer:


----------



## bigdogarcher

i seen Todds..... It was pretty sweet.


----------



## V.A.S.A

*Dead center archery products....*

*Cant wait for some of the new shirts.....I am very excited to be bringing the patches and stabilizers to the Pass Thru Tv guys
gonna be a great season....*


----------



## cncmachiningman

*Staff Shooter Polo Shirts*

Staff Shooter Polo Shirts are here, sorry for all the suspense in keeping everyone waiting, they are avalible on the website. Very nice looking and comfortabe to wear.
This shirts are only avaible to Staff Shooters and come in MED, LARGE, XL and XXL. Please order from the website or pm me with your shipping addresse and I will send you my paypal info.
I started a Staff Shooter Apparel link in the online store on the website, we will be adding a Staff Shooter window decal in a few weeks and some other items to that link in the future.
Thanks for everything everyone.


----------



## cncmachiningman

*New T-Shirts*

Birch and Lite Pink colored t-shirts have also been added to the website and are avalible there.


----------



## bigdogarcher

Very nice Todd!!!!!


----------



## sweetpeajessw

Oh I love the pink stabilizers! I can't wait to put my order in 

Any chance the window decals might be available in pink as well?


----------



## bigdogarcher

Good job Jess. Bout time we get some Athens shooters shootin DCAP.....Todd will make you anything you want......Heck,,, he might even make you a sandwich..lol


----------



## cncmachiningman

sweetpeajessw said:


> Oh I love the pink stabilizers! I can't wait to put my order in
> 
> Any chance the window decals might be available in pink as well?


I called my decal people today and they are going to do a pink one as well for me to approve for the lady staff shooters.


----------



## deadcenterslady

cncmachiningman said:


> I called my decal people today and they are going to do a pink one as well for me to approve for the lady staff shooters.


 Thanks Todd, I was going to ask for pink as well...


----------



## SHUEY

Todd Nice choice those shirts good!


----------



## sweetpeajessw

cncmachiningman said:


> I called my decal people today and they are going to do a pink one as well for me to approve for the lady staff shooters.


Kick ass, thank you!!


----------



## sweetpeajessw

cncmachiningman said:


> I called my decal people today and they are going to do a pink one as well for me to approve for the lady staff shooters.


I did put an order in for a new stabilizer for my Athens....and I put that info in the comment box, thank you!


----------



## sc4x4truck

back on top


----------



## deadcenterslady

:bump:


----------



## jinxliveson

Thanks Todd for the staff shooter shirt. I love the it looks. Even the wife likes it, so it got to be good!!


----------



## bigdogarcher

Yep...Wifes opinion is important.,:wink:


----------



## deadcenterslady

:thumbs_up Shooter shirts look awesome!


----------



## sweetpeajessw

bigdogarcher said:


> Good job Jess. Bout time we get some Athens shooters shootin DCAP.....Todd will make you anything you want......Heck,,, he might even make you a sandwich..lol


I was on the DCAP staff first lol. Oh I love this stabilizer.....looks sweet! Will take a pic of the stab on the Athens tomorrow and post....working now 



cncmachiningman said:


> I called my decal people today and they are going to do a pink one as well for me to approve for the lady staff shooters.


Sweet let me know


----------



## deadcenterslady

sweetpeajessw said:


> I was on the DCAP staff first lol. Oh I love this stabilizer.....looks sweet! Will take a pic of the stab on the Athens tomorrow and post....working now
> 
> 
> Sweet let me know


Glad you like the stabilizer! Looking forward to seeing it on your bow.:teeth:... I am working too!:sad:


----------



## sweetpeajessw

deadcenterslady said:


> Glad you like the stabilizer! Looking forward to seeing it on your bow.:teeth:... I am working too!:sad:


Not fun, would much rather be shooting than working in an ER for 12 hours......yuck!

(but like I always say after I complain about working....I'm very much grateful I have a job)


----------



## deadcenterslady

sweetpeajessw said:


> Not fun, would much rather be shooting than working in an ER for 12 hours......yuck!
> 
> (but like I always say after I complain about working....I'm very much grateful I have a job)


Yeah, me too. Plenty of folks out there don't have a job. Glad for the one I got, but it sure does cut into my shooting time!


----------



## bigdogarcher

Bump for DCA's lady!!!!!!


----------



## V.A.S.A

*Dead center archery*



deadcenterslady said:


> Yeah, me too. Plenty of folks out there don't have a job. Glad for the one I got, but it sure does cut into my shooting time!


Bump for Lana....my facebook friend of the day. and of course,, Todds lady.


----------



## sweetpeajessw

This is my second stabilizer from this company, and I couldn't be happier. Thank you!

Sorry for the poor pic quality, taken with cell, and trying to keep a nosey cat out of the pic lol.


----------



## deadcenterslady

Glad you like our products!:archery::archery::archery:

That stab looks awesome! I just got a new hoyt vicxen, black, with pink and black strings. I can't wait to put one of these pink camo stabs on it!


----------



## sweetpeajessw

deadcenterslady said:


> Glad you like our products!:archery::archery::archery:
> 
> That stab looks awesome! I just got a new hoyt vicxen, black, with pink and black strings. I can't wait to put one of these pink camo stabs on it!


That's awesome, and thanks! I'm hopefully going to be deciding soon which Athens bow to get next, so will be placing another order when it arrives


----------



## bigdogarcher

Exceed 300!!!!! it's a shooter Jess.


----------



## crafty

Hey Todd, 

Im on the way to the Site for one of them Staff Shirts. Them things are AWESOME. :wink:

Let me know when you receive payment. 



TTT for Team DCA.


----------



## deadcenterslady

:bump:


----------



## bigdogarcher

Ttt


----------



## 82875711

I just want to give a big thanks to everyone at dead center and im looking forward to so them at the ibo shoot up in mekan pa thanks again


----------



## deadcenterslady

Back to the top!:thumbs_up


----------



## deadcenterslady

:bump:


----------



## bigdogarcher

Lana, did todd get my emails?????


----------



## deadcenterslady

bigdogarcher said:


> Lana, did todd get my emails?????


Yes. we couldn't open the one, but I did print out the other one.


----------



## bigdogarcher

Ok.... Thanks to you and Todd very much. Hope you hand them all out


----------



## cncmachiningman

Thanks to everyone for everything , new shirts are a big hit , everyone likes the new design.
Anyone going to PSAA States this weekend in Harrisburg, we will be there so stop in and say hello ?


----------



## bigdogarcher

Yep. the new shirts are awesome!!!!!


----------



## bigdogarcher

Hey guys how was PSAA States?


----------



## deadcenterslady

bigdogarcher said:


> Hey guys how was PSAA States?


 We did alright. Sorry we missed out on the pork though. Did you get a good turnout?


----------



## bigdogarcher

deadcenterslady said:


> We did alright. Sorry we missed out on the pork though. Did you get a good turnout?


No. Only about 30 shooters.:sad: I expected it to be a little better. I mean where can you go and shoot 3D and have an all you can eat pig roast with all the fixins for $10. Oh well.


----------



## deadcenterslady

:noidea:


bigdogarcher said:


> No. Only about 30 shooters.:sad: QUOTE]
> 
> :confused3:I would have thought more people would have been there.


----------



## bigdogarcher

deadcenterslady said:


> :noidea:
> 
> 
> bigdogarcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> No. Only about 30 shooters.:sad: QUOTE]
> 
> :confused3:I would have thought more people would have been there.
> 
> 
> 
> So did I.
Click to expand...


----------



## ChrisS

ttt


----------



## deadcenterslady

:set1_tango2:


----------



## deadcenterslady

Todd is turkey hunting in Kansas. He took one with his bow at 36 yards, and the other with the gun.


----------



## ricksmathew

Congrats Todd on some nice thunder chickens!


----------



## deadcenterslady

:turkey::turkey: ttt


----------



## deadcenterslady

deadcenterslady said:


> Todd is turkey hunting in Kansas. He took one with his bow at 36 yards, and the other with the gun.


nice turkeys!


----------



## bigdogarcher

Nice shootin Todd. Cograts!!!!!:darkbeer:


----------



## deadcenterslady

Staff shooter shirts are still available, as well as T-shirts, and hats. And for all your stabilization needs, call Dead Center Archery!


----------



## bigdogarcher

deadcenterslady said:


> Staff shooter shirts are still available, as well as T-shirts, and hats. And for all your stabilization needs, call Dead Center Archery!


Sweet!!!!!


----------



## deadcenterslady

back to page 1!:archery:


----------



## hilltophunter

Congrats on those gobblers Todd. Hey you making stabs for fishing poles....:shade: See you soon


----------



## deadcenterslady

For all you Strother guys, we have stabilizers in Predator Deception Brown! We have 6", 8", or 10" sizes available. We also have Realtree Apg, and Mathews Lost camo, as well as pink Realtree Hardwoods. All come with a black bowjax! Here is the link to the pink camo stabs. http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=890091&page=6 post #228


----------



## deadcenterslady

Back to page 1! Dead Center rocks!!!:rockband:


----------



## bigdogarcher

Todd call me when you get a chance. thanks


----------



## LtlRushnArchr30

Congrats on the great thunderchickens Todd!

Back to the top! :darkbeer:


----------



## cncmachiningman

hilltophunter said:


> Congrats on those gobblers Todd. Hey you making stabs for fishing poles....:shade: See you soon


see you soon and thanks everyone for everything, had a great time on my much needed little vacation hunting with staff shooter Chris Griffith from Topeka Kansas. Bow hunting turkeys is awsome and Chris video taped the bowhunt it was great.


----------



## bigdogarcher

cncmachiningman said:


> see you soon and thanks everyone for everything, had a great time on my much needed little vacation hunting with staff shooter Chris Griffith from Topeka Kansas. Bow hunting turkeys is awsome and Chris video taped the bowhunt it was great.


I can't wait to see the video, Todd. 

Good luck to you and Lana, fishin this weekend.


----------



## ohiohunter02

Todd, here's a couple pics of my new Hoyt Maxxis 31 setup and ready to kill some foam...:jam:


----------



## deadcenterslady

ohiohunter02 said:


> Todd, here's a couple pics of my new Hoyt Maxxis 31 setup and ready to kill some foam...:jam:
> 
> 
> Very Cool!:thumbs_up


----------



## bigdogarcher

back where they belong......


----------



## cncmachiningman

sorry i have not been here for awhile have been either sick or super busy, thanks for everything everyone and good luck to all at bedford this weekend, we will not be there, but we will be at erie, nelsonville and worlds , see you all then.


----------



## cncmachiningman

ohiohunter02 said:


> Todd, here's a couple pics of my new Hoyt Maxxis 31 setup and ready to kill some foam...:jam:


that is a sweet looking rig, that wrap looks way cool !!!!!!!!!!
Hope it shoots as good as it looks .


----------



## deadcenterslady

Dead Level, Dead Steady,... now that's Dead On!

Dead Center Archery:archery::archery::archery:


----------



## Edavies30

Last weeks 2 man tripple crown Andy and myself placed 2nd.The difference was using Dead Center Archery products. With 30 mph winds these stabilizers helped us make the shots that count. Dead Center Stabilizers have also heped me win a Ibo indoor state chamionship,3rd in the Ibo indoor national and 1st in 2 Ibo qualifiers this year. Not a bad year since switching to Dead Center Stabilizers. Thanks for a great product Todd!
P.S. Todd ,all you need to come out with now is a utility belt.


BEN PEARSON PRO STAFF/STAGE 1 STRINGS PRO STAFF/FURY X PRO STAFF
GOLD TIP ARROW SHOOTING STAFF/DEAD CENTER ARCHER SHOOTING STAFF/ALPEN OPTICS SHOOTING STAFF/CLASSIC ARCHERY PRODUCTS SHOOTING STAFF/UNIQUE DESIGNS SHOOTING STAFF


----------



## guanche

Hey friends, How are you?

I put a video of my last year bow hunt.

Thank you to Dead center to make this stabilizers!!

http://vimeo.com/10582170


----------



## bigdogarcher

Edavies30 said:


> Last weeks 2 man tripple crown Andy and myself placed 2nd.The difference was using Dead Center Archery products. With 30 mph winds these stabilizers helped us make the shots that count. Dead Center Stabilizers have also heped me win a Ibo indoor state chamionship,3rd in the Ibo indoor national and 1st in 2 Ibo qualifiers this year. Not a bad year since switching to Dead Center Stabilizers. Thanks for a great product Todd!
> P.S. Todd ,all you need to come out with now is a utility belt.
> 
> 
> BEN PEARSON PRO STAFF/STAGE 1 STRINGS PRO STAFF/FURY X PRO STAFF
> GOLD TIP ARROW SHOOTING STAFF/DEAD CENTER ARCHER SHOOTING STAFF/ALPEN OPTICS SHOOTING STAFF/CLASSIC ARCHERY PRODUCTS SHOOTING STAFF/UNIQUE DESIGNS SHOOTING STAFF


Great shootin Ed!!!!! Awesome!!


----------



## deadcenterslady

Edavies30 said:


> Last weeks 2 man tripple crown Andy and myself placed 2nd.The difference was using Dead Center Archery products. With 30 mph winds these stabilizers helped us make the shots that count. Dead Center Stabilizers have also heped me win a Ibo indoor state chamionship,3rd in the Ibo indoor national and 1st in 2 Ibo qualifiers this year. Not a bad year since switching to Dead Center Stabilizers. Thanks for a great product Todd!
> P.S. Todd ,all you need to come out with now is a utility belt.
> 
> 
> We are working on that...already got you the attachments and the facemask!


----------



## bigdogarcher

deadcenterslady said:


> Edavies30 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Last weeks 2 man tripple crown Andy and myself placed 2nd.The difference was using Dead Center Archery products. With 30 mph winds these stabilizers helped us make the shots that count. Dead Center Stabilizers have also heped me win a Ibo indoor state chamionship,3rd in the Ibo indoor national and 1st in 2 Ibo qualifiers this year. Not a bad year since switching to Dead Center Stabilizers. Thanks for a great product Todd!
> P.S. Todd ,all you need to come out with now is a utility belt.
> 
> 
> We are working on that...already got you the attachments and the facemask!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh boy....I'm picturing it now...
Click to expand...


----------



## bigdogarcher

Next month DCAP will be at the 2nd leg of the IBO Triple Crown in Erie PA. Stop in check em out and say hi.


----------



## deadcenterslady

bigdogarcher said:


> Oh boy....I'm picturing it now...



Wait til I tell Ed he has to wear the cape to pose for that calendar photo!:mg:


----------



## bigdogarcher

deadcenterslady said:


> wait til i tell ed he has to wear the cape to pose for that calendar photo!:mg:


lmao!!!!


----------



## Edavies30

deadcenterslady said:


> Wait til I tell Ed he has to wear the cape to pose for that calendar photo!:mg:


I've been working out too. I'm adding chaps


----------



## bigdogarcher

Edavies30 said:


> I've been working out too. I'm adding chaps


OOOOOOHHHHH Yeah!


----------



## bigdogarcher

*Thermacell give away.*

I just entered to win a thermacell product on http://www.thermacellpromotion.com/ You can too. It's quick and easy. 

Use my code. TGJEOH 

Thanks Good luck.


----------



## 3D_shooter84

Shot the R100 this weekend in Va and saw alot of DCA equipment! I love it when I see other people using these great stabs! Todd you truly have some AWESOME products!


----------



## bigdogarcher

Todd, what do you think of the group page I started for DCAP on Facebook? Anybody on Facebook, look it up.


----------



## ricksmathew

Ttt


----------



## bigdogarcher

Bump it....


----------



## deadcenterslady

Thanks for the bump, bigdog... Todd has been very busy... hope to see everyone at Erie.


----------



## greimer

Everyone really likes the the prostaff shirts...getting so many compliments on the stabs


----------



## bigdogarcher

deadcenterslady said:


> Thanks for the bump, bigdog... Todd has been very busy... hope to see everyone at Erie.


You bet. We will be leavin for Erie thurs evening. I have to shoot everything on fri. and then come home. Cheryl is gonna hang with you guys at the booth till I'm done. If that's ok? Ask Todd if he needs any help. I might be able to get an evening free next week. Late me know. You guys are the best!!!


----------



## ricksmathew

Bump for you Todd and Dead Center Archery!


----------



## bigdogarcher

Good luck to all of the staffers in Erie this weekend.....


----------



## ChrisS

Well I am off to the hospital to get these kidney stones removed. Hope to be back home around Thursday afternoon.


----------



## ohiohunter02

ttt for Todd and the crew....:darkbeer:


----------



## bigdogarcher

ChrisS said:


> Well I am off to the hospital to get these kidney stones removed. Hope to be back home around Thursday afternoon.


Good Luck!!!!


----------



## bigdogarcher

Who all is heading to Nellsonville in a couple of weeks?


----------



## deadcenterslady

bigdogarcher said:


> Who all is heading to Nellsonville in a couple of weeks?


Todd and I will be there... come visit us at the Dead Center Archery table.


----------



## bowhunter43130

*Will be there*

Will be there for sure Sat. and Sun. look forward to meeting you.

Todd
Lancaster, Ohio


----------



## deadcenterslady

Attention All Staff Shooters...

Dead Center Archery Products still has shooter shirts available. Sizes are M- 2x. Get yours today...


----------



## deadcenterslady

deadcenterslady said:


> Attention All Staff Shooters...
> 
> Dead Center Archery Products still has shooter shirts available. Sizes are M- 2x. Get yours today...


 .... Also available ... T-shirts in Gray (M-4X) and Pink (M-2X)

And don't forget ... We also sell awesome stabilizers and accessories!
:archery::archery::archery:


----------



## Bowtechie

See you guys at Nelsonville Friday and Saturday.


----------



## cncmachiningman

Sorry I have not been on here for a while, been super busy, thanks everyone for everything and come see us in nelsonville, working on some new product to be coming out in 2011, Staff shooter positions are still avalible.

Todd


----------



## ricksmathew

Will stop in Todd if I make it to Nelsonville.


----------



## bellysweat

Hey Todd I'll be placing my order in a couple of day. Thanks for the chance to shoot for you!


----------



## cncmachiningman

ricksmathew said:


> Will stop in Todd if I make it to Nelsonville.


hope to see you there, if not hope your at worlds again , we had a blast last year.


----------



## cncmachiningman

bellysweat said:


> Hey Todd I'll be placing my order in a couple of day. Thanks for the chance to shoot for you!


look forward to having you as part of the staff, will be out at nelsonville from wenesday afternoon till monday, talk to ya soon.


----------



## deadcenterslady

We just got new hats... stop by the DCAP booth at Nelsonville And check them out!!!

Staff shooters shirts are still available!!!



deadcenterslady said:


> .... Also available ... T-shirts in Gray (M-4X) and Pink (M-2X)
> 
> 
> And don't forget ... We also sell awesome stabilizers and accessories!
> :archery::archery::archery:


----------



## Mathewsman222

sorry for the long wait on my order, will be ordering my stuff probably on wednesday


----------



## ChrisS

I cannot wait to see what you are working on Todd. I have to say that you have the best products on the market and top notch customer service on top of that.


----------



## bigdogarcher

I want to thank everyone who stopped by the booth at the 3rd leg of the IBO TC in OH to say hi. It was a nice HOT weekend. see ya in New York!!!


----------



## ohiohunter02

Fellow staff shooter:

I have some of my DCAP stabs in the classifieds for sale. Check them out. Pm me if you're interested....
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## greimer

Will Dead center be at the Classic?


----------



## deadcenterslady

bigdogarcher said:


> I want to thank everyone who stopped by the booth at the 3rd leg of the IBO TC in OH to say hi. It was a nice HOT weekend. see ya in New York!!!



Todd and I would like to thank everyone who helped us get to and from Nelsonville, as well as those who helped out at the booth.

Transmission rebuild--- $ 3000.
Friends---- Priceless!!!


----------



## cncmachiningman

*Thanks from Nelsonville*

Sorry about having to leave early from Nelsonville and not be able to work on some bows ,but we had to have our camper towed back home because our tow truck was in the garage. 
Thanks for the great show in Nelsonville it was our best one ever there by far, look forward to see everyone at worlds . This is my favorite show of the year as I get to see staff shooters from all over the world.
Thanks for all the orders it has been an overwheming year so far.


----------



## cncmachiningman

greimer said:


> Will Dead center be at the Classic?



Will not be at the classic this year, would love to but time would'nt alow it.


----------



## NY911

Dinner at the Worlds again!?


----------



## cncmachiningman

NY911 said:


> Dinner at the Worlds again!?


I sure hope so, hope your buying, like your pink avatar that is so like you !!!!!!!!
See ya soon my friend .


----------



## bigdogarcher

Todd...Did you get your truck back yet?


----------



## deadcenterslady

bigdogarcher said:


> Todd...Did you get your truck back yet?


 Todd is very busy... so I will answer you, Jim. Yes we got the truck back... looking forward to Worlds.


----------



## bigdogarcher

Nice!!!! Me too. You should head up earlier this year.


----------



## deadcenterslady

bigdogarcher said:


> Nice!!!! Me too. You should head up earlier this year.


 If it were up to me we would go early... I have the whole week off work, but Todd and Pat the Mexican are working Monday and part of Tuesday...


----------



## bigdogarcher

I didn't know Pat worked with Todd. You could ride up with Cheryl and I on Sunday......lol


----------



## cncmachiningman

Very excited about worlds, lots of people I get to see from year to year. Wish I could leave on sunday but just cant do it to busy in the machine shop.


----------



## deadcenterslady

bigdogarcher said:


> I didn't know Pat worked with Todd. You could ride up with Cheryl and I on Sunday......lol


Pat doesn't work with Todd... But he is riding up with us...
I have a lot to do until then... we will see you there!


----------



## bigdogarcher

Oh...I know what you mean. We're leaving right after Rylie's softball tournament on Sunday. Can't wait!!!!!


----------



## Glock17

Hey Todd and Lana, looking forward to Worlds too. We are bringing two vehicles this year, so I wont need to store my gear in your trailer again Todd...

We will be by for a visit (or two), need to get a new stab for my pending spot bow anyway. 

See you next week. 

Les


----------



## bigdogarcher

I'm bringin some stabs for your bargain box Todd. If I don't forget....:embara:


----------



## NY911

cncmachiningman said:


> I sure hope so, hope your buying, like your pink avatar that is so like you !!!!!!!!
> See ya soon my friend .


Ha! maybe we can get BLAIR to buy!!!!!:darkbeer::shade:


----------



## cncmachiningman

see you all soon .


----------



## ricksmathew

See you in NY Todd, where did you guys get to yesterday?


----------



## sc4x4truck

ttt


----------



## F/F 3Der

We made it home safe and sound. It was great to spend some time with you and Lana Wed. and at the booth during the day. :darkbeer:

Randy


----------



## cncmachiningman

F/F 3Der said:


> We made it home safe and sound. It was great to spend some time with you and Lana Wed. and at the booth during the day. :darkbeer:
> 
> Randy


Thanks for the t shirt, was great to spend some time with u and ur wife, we had a great show.
Todd


----------



## ricksmathew

Had a great time hanging out with you and Lana at World's!


----------



## deadcenterslady

Bump back to page 1!:thumbs_up


----------



## bigdogarcher

Hey guys. Just got word that I am on the Athens Factory Shooting Staff now......:wink:


----------



## ricksmathew

Hey Todd, you guys around??


----------



## ohiohunter02

anybody know where Todd's been lately??


----------



## Armyof1

nope i sure dont and i havnt gotten to talk to him in a while


----------



## ricksmathew

I know he was real busy lately, he is heading to the Pa. Bowhunters Festival in Forksville, Pa. this weekend.


----------



## ChrisS

Good Luck to everyone this hunting season.


----------



## bigdogarcher

Back TTT


----------



## ChrisS

ttt


----------



## ChrisS

ttt


----------



## Viper69

It was nice to meet you at the Forksville festival last weekend. You have some nice products. As I told you at the show our shop will be looking at carrying your products for 2011..


----------



## ChrisS

ttt


----------



## ChrisS

ttt


----------



## ChrisS

ttt


----------



## deadcenterslady

Sorry everyone... Todd and I have been very busy as of late. We had a great time at Forksville... met a lot of cool folks! Now we are getting into hunting season.... so if you want to get in touch, please call or email Todd... and for all of the staff who didn't get the email... send us your hunting pics with our products on your bow to enter our hunting photo contest.


----------



## ChrisS

ttt


----------



## cncmachiningman

Hello Everyone, soory to be out of touch , been very busy with all the shows and new products we are working on for 2011. Good luck with all your hunting this fall and for everything that you have done for DCAP this year, Check out the new thread for the photo contest.


----------



## cncmachiningman

Whats does everyone think about starting a new thread for 2011 ?
We do have staff positions open.

Todd


----------



## hitman846

I think we should start a new thread for 2011, this one can remain in the archives!


----------



## ChrisS

I agree with hitman. I cannot wait to see what you have come up with for 2011.


----------



## ChrisS

ttt


----------



## ChrisS

ttt


----------



## ChrisS

ttt for some awesome stabs


----------



## ChrisS

ttt


----------



## TNEPPER

Thanks for my first staff shooter opportunity will be placing an order within the week


----------



## cncmachiningman

sounds great , glad to have you helping to represent our great product line .


----------



## bigdogarcher

You'll love the stabs Tnepper.....


----------



## TNEPPER

Thanks bigdog


----------



## TNEPPER

Need some help which 30" stab do i go with shooting a octane that weighs about 13 oz and that is almost to much. Do i go with the normal one aor the lite and add weights to it.


----------



## ChrisS

ttt


----------



## ChrisS

ttt


----------



## ChrisS

ttt


----------



## Archery King

BUMP from a DEADCENTER ARCHERY Pro Staff!


----------



## ChrisS

ttt


----------



## cncmachiningman

Sorry guys havent been one here much, will be soon , been very busy and testing out our new stabilizer line we have coming out soon, will be a month or so till we have everything together for production, very pleased so far.

Todd


----------



## ChrisS

ttt


----------



## bigdogarcher

I saw a pic from Todd....very impressive. can't wait to test it out!!!!!


----------



## sc4x4truck

ttt


----------



## SteveAllOut

Hey Todd,
Sent you a PM
Steve


----------



## TNEPPER

Liken the new stab so far todd


----------



## ChrisS

ttt


----------



## cncmachiningman

Going to start a new thread for the coming new year, thanks for everything on this thread, here we go !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## soldier1265

Really cant wait to see whats in store for 2011! hopefully i can see the new stuff and get it ordered in time to show it off to all the guys over here in the Sinai with me!


----------



## ricksmathew

Bump for some great stabs!


----------



## greimer

Sent in my application hope to have another year of shooting those great stabs.


----------



## ricksmathew

Todd, Any pics of the new stabs that you can share with us on AT?


----------



## rossguy27

keep these stabs at the top where they belong! Todd makes an awesome product as we all know!


----------



## cncmachiningman

*Dead Steady Series Carbon Stabs*

Dead Steady Series Carbon Stabs are now avalible on our online store, here is 2 pictures of them , please go to the website for more info. such as weights and pricing.
Custom lengths can be made , please call or email for pricing, this model fits all of our attachment and have been highly approved by all who has tested them.
Please remember all AT members will receive 10% off there purchase, please include your username when placing your order online and i will refund you when I process your order.
Any ? please let me know.

Todd


----------



## Rnfrazier

I need to figure out what bow I am going to shoot so I can get some stabs ordered


----------



## cannaflauge

got my stab, took 6th last week, and 5th this week, its amazing how much a stab tightened up my group, bump for a great product and guy
DJ


----------



## cncmachiningman

Glad to hear you like them, thanks again


----------



## bigdogarcher

cncmachiningman said:


> Dead Steady Series Carbon Stabs are now avalible on our online store, here is 2 pictures of them , please go to the website for more info. such as weights and pricing.
> Custom lengths can be made , please call or email for pricing, this model fits all of our attachment and have been highly approved by all who has tested them.
> Please remember all AT members will receive 10% off there purchase, please include your username when placing your order online and i will refund you when I process your order.
> Any ? please let me know.
> 
> Todd


Lookin sweet Todd!!!!!! Can't wait to try them.


----------



## Edavies30

Todd, sent you an e-mail to come up and set up my bow.Don't know if Andy will be coming up or not> Great looking product!



2011 BEN PEARSON PRO STAFF/STAGE 1 STRINGS PRO STAFF/FURY X PRO STAFF
SHOOTING STAFF DEAD CENTER ARCHERY/GOLD TIP/ALPEN OPTICS/BOHNING ARCHERY/UNIQUE DESIGNS


----------



## mathewsk

very clean looking stabs todd, they look great. Just might have to try them out!


----------



## bigdogarcher

What is the weight difference between the carbon rods and the original stabs Todd? Just curious.....


----------



## Edavies30

bigdogarcher said:


> What is the weight difference between the carbon rods and the original stabs Todd? Just curious.....[/QUO
> Hey Dog,going up this sat. to get a whole new set up. I'll give a report on how the bow shoots with them. They look great and with that stiff carbon and it being perfectly straight,well it just doesn't get any better than that!!
> 
> 2011 BEN PEARSON PRO STAFF/STAGE 1 STRINGS PRO STAFF/FURY X PRO STAFF
> SHOOTING STAFF DEAD CENTER ARCHERY/GOLD TIP ARROWS/ALPIN OPTICS/BOHNING ARCHERY/UNIQUE DESIGNS


----------



## cncmachiningman

thanks Matt, let me know when you want to try some out, Wes has some coming .


----------



## rossguy27

Looking forward to trying them out Todd. Looking into buy a Rampage XT from Weaver's so when I get it I'l be in touch about some stabs.


----------



## 3dbowtechman

Seen the new stabs today,Cant wait to try one.Another top notch product from Dead Center.


----------



## bigdogarcher

Bump!!!!!!!


----------



## cncmachiningman

Thanks for coming up to the shop and getting your new carbon stabs saturday, enjoyed getting you all set up, let us know how you like them.



Edavies30 said:


> Todd, sent you an e-mail to come up and set up my bow.Don't know if Andy will be coming up or not> Great looking product!
> 
> 
> 
> 2011 BEN PEARSON PRO STAFF/STAGE 1 STRINGS PRO STAFF/FURY X PRO STAFF
> SHOOTING STAFF DEAD CENTER ARCHERY/GOLD TIP/ALPEN OPTICS/BOHNING ARCHERY/UNIQUE DESIGNS


----------



## jmlandess

Awesome product just got my stab a week ago and love it!! bump for an awesome company!


----------



## rossguy27

Just remember you're bow's not finished until its setup Dead Center


----------



## Edavies30

cncmachiningman said:


> Thanks for coming up to the shop and getting your new carbon stabs saturday, enjoyed getting you all set up, let us know how you like them.


Todd I want to thank you for the time you spent getting my bow set up and feeling the best it ever has holding and during the shot. I added 1 more weight on the front and took one off the side and replaced it with the big weight I had. The same way you set up ,just more weight on the bow. The result was great.That bow stays dead solid aiming and through out the shot. Shot 3d with it sunday and I am so pleased. These new carbon stab.'s are by far the best out on the market. My score showed that! I even shot indoor spots with my skinny arrows with the same results. Great product,great person to deal with and someone I can call a true friend!

2011 BEN PEARSN PRO STAFF/STAGE 1 STRINGS PRO STAFF/FURY X PRO STAFF
SHOOTING STAFF DEAD CENTER ARCHERY/GOLD TIP/ALPEN OPTICS/BOHNING ARCHERY/UNIQUE DESIGNS


----------



## cncmachiningman

Your welcome Ed and thanks for all you do for DCAP.



Edavies30 said:


> Todd I want to thank you for the time you spent getting my bow set up and feeling the best it ever has holding and during the shot. I added 1 more weight on the front and took one off the side and replaced it with the big weight I had. The same way you set up ,just more weight on the bow. The result was great.That bow stays dead solid aiming and through out the shot. Shot 3d with it sunday and I am so pleased. These new carbon stab.'s are by far the best out on the market. My score showed that! I even shot indoor spots with my skinny arrows with the same results. Great product,great person to deal with and someone I can call a true friend!
> 
> 2011 BEN PEARSN PRO STAFF/STAGE 1 STRINGS PRO STAFF/FURY X PRO STAFF
> SHOOTING STAFF DEAD CENTER ARCHERY/GOLD TIP/ALPEN OPTICS/BOHNING ARCHERY/UNIQUE DESIGNS


----------



## cncmachiningman

Merry Christmas everyone, and thanks for all the new carbon stab orders


----------



## rossguy27

Merry Christmas to everyone! With Todd's new line this year its going to be a great year for him and the all us on staff. Let's make it even better and keep getting the word out that these stabs are the best on the market!


----------



## cncmachiningman

*Carbon Stabs / Perfect score*

Staff Shooter Chris Griffith from Kansas with a new set up of carbon stabs, first night of indoor spots and shot a perfect 300, nice looking rig and congrats on the score.


----------



## bcstrat

Dead Center is the way to go!


----------



## 2K6S2K

I will be ordering My stab in 2 days! CANT WAIT to try 'em out


----------



## cncmachiningman

Did you get your order, lets us know how you like them and thanks again.



2K6S2K said:


> I will be ordering My stab in 2 days! CANT WAIT to try 'em out


----------



## cncmachiningman

Thanks for all the orders, trying to keep up with all the carbon orders they are a big hit , have some new heavy duty offset bars and 1/2 oz. inline weights coming very soon , i will post pics soon.


----------



## rossguy27

Todd when I order my bow from Weaver I'll be in touch about setting up an appt to get it set-up with some stabilizers. Any evening better to call or anytime?


----------



## cncmachiningman

Let mekn ow when u get it and well set up a time, u should come up to fox pro some Friday night .


----------



## 2K6S2K

Just got my 2 DCA stabs in today! Super excited to shooting tomorrow night! The shipping packaging was very good, and how each item is wrapped and cared for really shows that you truely care about this passion.


----------



## rossguy27

cncmachiningman said:


> Let mekn ow when u get it and well set up a time, u should come up to fox pro some Friday night .


Will have to do that once I'm all setup. What's it cost to shoot?


----------



## cncmachiningman

I think its 10 bucks for 30 targets



rossguy27 said:


> Will have to do that once I'm all setup. What's it cost to shoot?


----------



## kebees4

Todd makes some great stuff.


----------



## Bow Addicts

These new stabilizers are amazing! Do yourself a favor and get some. You will see the difference. They are very forgiving. All those shots that used to fall "just out"... will seem to catch the line. It's hard to explain but they really are great! Thanks Todd for a great product and being an awesome friend! Im taking them to the Iowa Pro Am next weekend. Can't wait! Thanks again!

Chris Griffith
Topeka, KS


----------



## rossguy27

Can't wait to try the new stabilizers out! Keep up the great work Todd!


----------



## cncmachiningman

Thanks for all the carbon stab orders, all pm's should be answered, if you were somehow missed please let me know as I have been flooded with emails and orders. Orders nomally ship same or next day but due to the large amount of orders were are running a few days out, thanks again for everything.


----------



## rossguy27

Glad to hear the orders are piling in todd! Should be a great year for dead center!


----------



## bcstrat

Will be ordering my carbon stab soon. Need to have my Destroyer all ready for 3D at the end of next month.


----------



## ricksmathew

Good to be busy Todd, means you are making some great stabs!


----------



## rossguy27

ricksmathew said:


> Good to be busy Todd, means you are making some great stabs!


So much truth in that Rick! I've never shot stabs that work as well as Todd's


----------



## 2K6S2K

TTT for DCA and its amazing products!


----------



## brownieonfire

Good stuff! He even shipped overseas to us while we are stationed over here- heck of a guy and heck of a product! Hey Todd I have been stirrin up some interest over in the Athens forums - hopefully you get some stuff out to those guys! THanks again


----------



## rossguy27

good to hear that the word is continually getting out about Todd's stabilizers!


----------



## cncmachiningman

Thanks again for everything and for everything you do to keep us safe .



brownieonfire said:


> Good stuff! He even shipped overseas to us while we are stationed over here- heck of a guy and heck of a product! Hey Todd I have been stirrin up some interest over in the Athens forums - hopefully you get some stuff out to those guys! THanks again


----------



## cncmachiningman

When are you coming up to foxpro to shoot some weekend .



rossguy27 said:


> good to hear that the word is continually getting out about Todd's stabilizers!


----------



## rossguy27

cncmachiningman said:


> When are you coming up to foxpro to shoot some weekend .


Hopefully sometime soon here. Just bought a new rest for my AM32 I want to throw on and re-sight it in. Looking forward to it


----------



## arch3r8oy

Showing off my new carbon setup on my 2011 Hoyt CRX 35. This is my 3D rig.


----------



## cncmachiningman

That really looks great on that bow , great choice on the wraps and thanks for posting the pictures, thanks for all the orders everyone , we are only running a few days behind on shipments as we speak, orders have been awsome, just wish more of you would post some pics of your rigs.


----------



## rossguy27

will get some pictures taken and post the up Todd


----------



## South Man

I got mine in today and love it!


----------



## 2K6S2K

Here are some pics I just took in my house. Sorry for the piss poor lighting and photography skills.


----------



## deadcenterslady

Awesome! Thanks for posting pics with your set ups ... we always enjoy seeing them.:RockOn:


----------



## ricksmathew

Bump for you Todd and Dead Center Stabs!


----------



## bcstrat

Ordered mine last night, the bow is almost complete for 3D season!


----------



## rossguy27

bcstrat said:


> Ordered mine last night, the bow is almost complete for 3D season!


You'll love the stabs Travis. Todd is a great guy and his product is top notch!


----------



## bcstrat

rossguy27 said:


> You'll love the stabs Travis. Todd is a great guy and his product is top notch!


Now I am like the kid at Christmas time. HURRY UP!
Thank you Todd.


----------



## ricksmathew

Can my DCA buddy's help me out with a vote please? 

Thanks Rick

http://bowzooka.com/top-10-bow-kills-for-2010/


----------



## cncmachiningman

i voted for ya man !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ricksmathew

cncmachiningman said:


> i voted for ya man !!!!!!!!!!


thanks Todd!


----------



## rossguy27

I'll send a vote over for ya Rick!


----------



## ricksmathew

rossguy27 said:


> I'll send a vote over for ya Rick!




Thanks man!


----------



## Rnfrazier

Ordered my carbon stab the other night. Can't wait until it gets here


----------



## ricksmathew

Back to the top where this belongs!


----------



## greimer

Had alot of people looking at my stabs at the asa shoot even though they are not they new carbon ones.


----------



## bcstrat

Received mine yesterday. Here is how she is looking. Come on 3D season (2 weeks). Will be practicing like crazy.


----------



## rossguy27

nice looking setup Travis! Keep up the good work Todd!


----------



## bcstrat

rossguy27 said:


> nice looking setup Travis! Keep up the good work Todd!


Yes Todd does nice work. Love the stabilizer!


----------



## 3dbowtechman

It was great to see alot of DeadCenter stabs at the Ketstone nationals this week.There are quite a few in the finals this weekend.


----------



## bcstrat

Got to shoot today with my new DCA Stab. Very, Very Happy! Thank you Todd!


----------



## rossguy27

told you Travis! These stabs are the best I have ever shot!


----------



## deadcenterslady

bcstrat said:


> Got to shoot today with my new DCA Stab. Very, Very Happy! Thank you Todd!


We are so glad you like it!


----------



## ChrisS

ttt


----------



## jinxliveson

Bump back up to the top where DCA belongs. love these stabs


----------



## cncmachiningman

New Staff shooter shirts are here and we also got new t shirts made , they are avalible on the website. Thanks for all the orders on the new carbon stuff, we also have some new products coming soon, i will post pictures as I add them to the website.


----------



## Rnfrazier

Nice looking shirts.
Forgot to put up a pic of my bow with my 28" on it


----------



## rossguy27

nice looking bow and setup there man. If things get a little less crazy this week I'll get some up of my 2 bows


----------



## guinness

*New Dead Center Archery Carbon Stabilizers*

Todd the shirts look great but not as good as your new Carbon Stabilizers. I love the new stuff and I'm looking forward to representing Dead Center Archery this year.
Thanks again 
View attachment 1012190
View attachment 1012191


----------



## rossguy27

are the dead center decals I am seeing on the carbon stabs imprinted into the carbon or are they wraps that come with the stabs?


----------



## guinness

They are wraps that came on them


----------



## rossguy27

ok cool.....so I'm guessing they come standard then or did you have to ask for them?


----------



## rossguy27

some pictures of my setups
Ross CR334









Hoyt AM32


----------



## Rnfrazier

ricksmathew said:


> Can my DCA buddy's help me out with a vote please?
> 
> Thanks Rick
> 
> http://bowzooka.com/top-10-bow-kills-for-2010/


You have 38% right now


----------



## cncmachiningman

guinness said:


> Todd the shirts look great but not as good as your new Carbon Stabilizers. I love the new stuff and I'm looking forward to representing Dead Center Archery this year.
> Thanks again
> View attachment 1012190
> View attachment 1012191


Those carbon stabs look awsome on that bow, let me know how they shoot


----------



## guinness

cncmachiningman said:


> Those carbon stabs look awsome on that bow, let me know how they shoot


They are fantastic was able to drob almost 6oz and balance out perfect. I shot 9 up on Sat outside in Michigan (28deg)


----------



## cncmachiningman

guinness said:


> They are fantastic was able to drob almost 6oz and balance out perfect. I shot 9 up on Sat outside in Michigan (28deg)


thanks for putting them thru the cold testing


----------



## 2K6S2K

to the top where we belong!


----------



## greimer

I dont have the carbon but man I had more people asking about dead center at this last local shoot than ever...it might have helped I got first in my class. Keep up the good work


----------



## deadcenterslady

greimer said:


> I dont have the carbon but man I had more people asking about dead center at this last local shoot than ever...it might have helped I got first in my class. Keep up the good work


Congrats on your 1st place finish!!!!


----------



## pumba

These stabilizers are great, am only one in my area shooting one, have improved my scores out of sight. Was struggling with a b stinger but found them not to my liking, have tried a few other just feel more comfortable with a Dead Centre stab,


----------



## bcstrat

My stab works perfect on my Destroyer.


----------



## rossguy27

These stabs work perfectly on any bow! keep up the good work Todd!


----------



## South Man

Todd called me tonight! He is a great guy and I am glad to be a staffer for Dead Center.


----------



## rossguy27

So Todd when I pick up my carbon stabs for my new bow do they come with the dead center wraps on them or will I have to buy them from you and put them on?


----------



## deadcenterslady

rossguy27 said:


> So Todd when I pick up my carbon stabs for my new bow do they come with the dead center wraps on them or will I have to buy them from you and put them on?


The carbon stabs come with the Dead Center wraps on them...


----------



## X-Count Mike

Hey Todd when do the renew shooting stff forums need to be in thanks


----------



## deadcenterslady

X-Count Mike said:


> Hey Todd when do the renew shooting stff forums need to be in thanks


I will update your file as soon as I get your info... Thanks :archer:


----------



## deadcenterslady

Please send all staff shooter inquiries and updated staff info to: [email protected] Thanks....:archer:


----------



## ricksmathew

Loving this 3rd shift Lana!


----------



## deadcenterslady

ricksmathew said:


> Loving this 3rd shift Lana!


You Betcha!!!!:icon_1_lol:


----------



## Rollie83

e-mail sent....


----------



## guinness

Finished 4th in World Qualifier this past Sunday, shot 5 up with 15 X's. I'm loving these new carbon stabilizer's so keep up the good work. Thanks again Todd and lets move back to the top.


----------



## gmanhunting2010

Garrett-Email sent


----------



## guinness

Back to the front


----------



## ricksmathew

Ttt


----------



## deadcenterslady

guinness said:


> Finished 4th in World Qualifier this past Sunday, shot 5 up with 15 X's. I'm loving these new carbon stabilizer's so keep up the good work. Thanks again Todd and lets move back to the top.


Awesome shooting! Glad you like the new stabs... new products have been added to the website... check them out. :archer:


----------



## rossguy27

guinness said:


> Finished 4th in World Qualifier this past Sunday, shot 5 up with 15 X's. I'm loving these new carbon stabilizer's so keep up the good work. Thanks again Todd and lets move back to the top.


congrats to you! glad to hear that people are doing very well shooting Todd's stabs! Just wish I had more time to get out and shoot more


----------



## Highball

Just ordered a 30" carbon. Can't wait to get that thing mounted up on my eXceed and start slinging arrows!


----------



## deadcenterslady

rossguy27 said:


> congrats to you! glad to hear that people are doing very well shooting Todd's stabs! Just wish I had more time to get out and shoot more


Wish I could get in more shooting time too!!! :archer:


----------



## bcstrat

Great stabilizers. Very happy with mine on my Destroyer.


----------



## rossguy27

Todd picked up my rampage XT from keith yesterday....are any nights better than others for you. Probably will be picking up a carbon stab, quick disconnect, a shirt, and a hat. so just let me know and I'll get in touch and set up an appt with you


----------



## cncmachiningman

can you come wenesday night at 7 ?


----------



## jinxliveson

Bump back to the top


----------



## Rollie83

bump


----------



## Rollie83

Bump


----------



## rossguy27

early morning bump for the early morning crowd. Check out deadcenterarchery.com for the best stabilizers on the market today!


----------



## Highball

Got my 30" Dead Steady in yesterday for my Athens eXceed. Waiting to do a quick cam swap(hopefully over the weekend). Can't wait to get out and shoot with this setup!


----------



## Rollie83

ttt


----------



## rossguy27

Todd everything came today. I'll get the stab on my rampage tomorrow and post some pictures up. Thanks again!


----------



## ricksmathew

Bump for DCA!


----------



## Highball

Playin' in the snow with my 30" Dead Steady.


----------



## cncmachiningman

Nice picture highball, thanks for all of your support, sorry I haven't been posting much , been super busy in the shop, was nice to see a lot of you at ibo indoor worlds in ohio , and will be at psaa indoor states this weekend


----------



## rossguy27

head on over to deadcenterarchery.com and check out Todd's great line-up!


----------



## bowhunter819

To the front page we go!


----------



## TNEPPER

got to keep todd at the top


----------



## paheadhunter

best stabs on the market....period


----------



## cncmachiningman

all pms answered and please remember that when you place an order on the website, please put your AT username in the note section at checkout so I know to refund you your AT discount, thanks again for all the ? and orders.


----------



## NC100Kurt

top for the best!


----------



## TNEPPER

to the top the only place for todd and dca


----------



## cncmachiningman

Be on the look out we are starting a Bow Hunting Pro Staff, we are working on the details .


----------



## ricksmathew

cncmachiningman said:


> Be on the look out we are starting a Bow Hunting Pro Staff, we are working on the details .



Sweet!


----------



## bowhunter819

cncmachiningman said:


> Be on the look out we are starting a Bow Hunting Pro Staff, we are working on the details .


Todd, cant wait to place my order next week! HAIT waiting but Bills cant Wait!

To the Top for Todd!!


----------



## NC100Kurt

bump for the week


----------



## bowhunter819

To The Top!


----------



## bowhunter43130

To the top for the top in stabilization Dead Center !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bowhunter819

Hope everyone had a Nice Easter..now its back to work


----------



## cncmachiningman

bowhunter819 said:


> Hope everyone had a Nice Easter..now its back to work


Nice talking to u on the phone tonight


----------



## paheadhunter

how's everyone liking the carbon stabs....I know I am!


----------



## bowhunter819

cncmachiningman said:


> Nice talking to u on the phone tonight


You to Sir, cant wait to get that Stab. on my Bow!!


----------



## NC100Kurt

bump


----------



## jinxliveson

bump up to the top where this belongs!!


----------



## buxndux23

Back up top!!!


----------



## NC100Kurt

3D, Indoor or field. Get them on your bow now! Don't miss the boat. Get a set and feel the difference.


----------



## deadcenterslady

AT members get a 10% discount and free shipping on our stabilizers... and we are still accepting staff shooters. If interested, contact us at [email protected]


----------



## NC100Kurt

take it up!


----------



## bowhunter819

Todd is a Great guy to deal with!! Would hesitate to buy from DeadCenter!!!


----------



## paheadhunter

check out DCAP for all your stabilizer needs, best customer service out there!


----------



## bowhunter819

Take this to the Top aswell!!!


----------



## bowhunter819

2nd page just wont do! To the Top We go!


----------



## paheadhunter

how's everyone's 3-D season starting?


----------



## Highball

paheadhunter said:


> how's everyone's 3-D season starting?


I start my league this week. I'll let you know after Thursday.


----------



## bowhunter819

To the Top We go!


----------



## Highball

Shot a personal best 4-down today for my weekly league score. It was only my second time shooting McKenzie targets and I was in the rain so I'm pretty happy with my performance.


----------



## cncmachiningman

Thanks great , glad you like the stabs



Highball said:


> Shot a personal best 4-down today for my weekly league score. It was only my second time shooting McKenzie targets and I was in the rain so I'm pretty happy with my performance.


----------



## bowhunter819

To the Top!


----------



## paheadhunter

bump for deadcenter and Todd!


----------



## NC100Kurt

Top


----------



## bowhunter819

Good Morning All...Nice Day here in DE!


----------



## cncmachiningman

Hope too see some of you in London Kentucky next week at the ASA shoot, stop by and say hello


----------



## bowhunter819

Todd wish i could be there to say HI to the DCA crew!


----------



## ricksmathew

Just wanted to make sure that you all know that DCA is now a Sponsor on At, just look for the banner at the top of the page, Great for you Todd and Lana!


----------



## Highball

cncmachiningman said:


> Hope too see some of you in London Kentucky next week at the ASA shoot, stop by and say hello


Won't make London, but I do hope to be at Metropolis.

I got my QD, riser mounts, weight set and back bar in on Tuesday. Got to shoot with the new setup today on my back-up bow. It worked out great!


----------



## garrickt

Hey everybody.
Just got on staff. New DCA stab is on the way!


----------



## Highball

garrickt said:


> Hey everybody.
> Just got on staff. New DCA stab is on the way!


Welcome aboard. You'll love 'em on your Athens.


----------



## cncmachiningman

Looking forward having to help promote our products, your order shipped the same day.



garrickt said:


> Hey everybody.
> Just got on staff. New DCA stab is on the way!


----------



## cncmachiningman

Highball said:


> Won't make London, but I do hope to be at Metropolis.
> 
> I got my QD, riser mounts, weight set and back bar in on Tuesday. Got to shoot with the new setup today on my back-up bow. It worked out great!


glad you like our products, we will not make it to Metropolis, Sorry !!!!!!!!


----------



## cncmachiningman

ricksmathew said:


> Just wanted to make sure that you all know that DCA is now a Sponsor on At, just look for the banner at the top of the page, Great for you Todd and Lana!


Thanks alot buddy , was nice to see you the other week and thanks for all you do for DCAP.


----------



## ricksmathew

Your welcome Todd, hopefully I will be up again soon or see you at a shoot!


----------



## Highball

Saw something interesting this morning on my way to work I thought I'd share with y'all.


----------



## bowhoist2

Got on the Bowhunter staff and will be putting my order in this week. Can't wait to promote and show off my stab.


----------



## 2by2

Got my order last week great products and great folks to deal with.


----------



## garrickt

Got my 24" stabilizer on Tuesday, unfortunately a busy week has kept me from shooting with it other than the 6 yds I can get in my basement. So far so good though, it feels really nice and balanced in hand on my Athens eXceed. Should be able to get out and shoot some distance the next few days.


----------



## PLUMBER007

Staff member here...I am shooting the best i have,...these stabs out hold any other manufacture!! Thanks again Todd for the chance!!
Can't wait to get my indoor set up started!!!it will defiantly be decked out with dead center!!


----------



## bcstrat

Switched my 3D Pro Lite from my old D-350 to my new Z7 X Tactical. Works like a charm. Great stabilizer!


----------



## garrickt

Been shooting a ton this week prepping for the first leg of the Southern Wisconsin Big 3 (actually there are 4 shoots) series. The bow is holding great with my 24" Dead Center stab. I'm looking forward to Sunday, I think I'll do pretty well.


----------



## bowhunter819

ttt


----------



## cncmachiningman

Was great seeing a lot of you at the erie shoot today, thanks for everything .


----------



## Highball

ttt


----------



## ricksmathew

How did Erie go for DCA Todd?


----------



## cncmachiningman

ricksmathew said:


> How did Erie go for DCA Todd?


Was great , our best show ever there , plus we had 2 firsts and 4 seconds for the dcap staff and a few in the shootoff


----------



## ricksmathew

cncmachiningman said:


> Was great , our best show ever there , plus we had 2 firsts and 4 seconds for the dcap staff and a few in the shootoff



Excellent!


----------



## paheadhunter

cncmachiningman said:


> Was great , our best show ever there , plus we had 2 firsts and 4 seconds for the dcap staff and a few in the shootoff


that's great! DCAP stabs are the way to go!


----------



## bcstrat

Received a Gold medal for the Field/Hunter shoot today at the Big Sky State Games.


----------



## ricksmathew

bcstrat said:


> Received a Gold medal for the Field/Hunter shoot today at the Big Sky State Games.



Congrats!


----------



## Highball

bcstrat said:


> Received a Gold medal for the Field/Hunter shoot today at the Big Sky State Games.


Very cool!

Not quite the same level of accomplishment but I did manage to pull off a first place finish in Open class in my outdoor 3D summer league.


----------



## logansdad

email sent


----------



## deadcenterslady

bcstrat said:


> Received a Gold medal for the Field/Hunter shoot today at the Big Sky State Games.


*Congrats to you!* :archer:


----------



## ricksmathew

Bump for great stabalizers!


----------



## paheadhunter

congrats Travis!

DCAP stabs, the way to go!


----------



## paheadhunter

Any other staffers put a carbon stab on a AM35? Have one (the bow) coming in the mail tomorrow and looking for an idea of a good length for it (stab will be used for hunting purposes)


----------



## cncmachiningman

thanks for everything and making this the greatest year for DCAP this year.


----------



## Highball

cncmachiningman said:


> thanks for everything and making this the greatest year for DCAP this year.


Thank YOU, Todd and Lana, for the great product and amazing support!


----------



## paheadhunter

Hope everyone's ready for hunting season, here in PA the countdown has started!


----------



## ricksmathew

paheadhunter said:


> Hope everyone's ready for hunting season, here in PA the countdown has started!



Almost ready Andy, but I will be in Illinois October 1!


----------



## Highball

paheadhunter said:


> Hope everyone's ready for hunting season, here in PA the countdown has started!


Including today, 8 days and a wake-up!


----------



## NC100Kurt

Top of the line stuff. Check them out now.


----------



## SandSquid

If all goes according to the current plans, I'll be back CONUS and representing at the TN State NFAA Indoor and in Louisville for 2012.
Can't wait to get out of this place and get back to shooting my bow!


----------



## ricksmathew

Ttt


----------



## paheadhunter

indoor season will be here before you know it. get your DCAP setup today!


----------



## RatherBArchery

If you want to shoot your best DCAP stabs are the answer.


----------



## cncmachiningman

Thanks for all the orders and all pms are answered, hope everyones enjoying the hunting season, I know me and Lana are.


----------



## ricksmathew

Awesome products and a great Company to be asssociated with!


----------



## paheadhunter

ricksmathew said:


> Awesome products and a great Company to be asssociated with!


couldn't have said it better myself Rick!


----------



## pwahuntn

*Staff shooter*

Would be Happy to be part of the team.


----------



## cncmachiningman

All orders are shipped and pm answered, we will not be shipping anything till the 14th of this month as I will be in Kansas hunting on a much needed vacation. Thanks for everything everyone and good luck hunting, I will have limited internet service but I will try and keep all pms answered.

Todd


----------



## Highball

Had to take my stabilizer off to help prop up his head to get a quick picture before making a mad dash to help someone else track their deer, but I wanted to share my DCAP success. I was using one of my 10" Dead Steady back bars and the bow sat so steady, I watched the arrow hit the deer through my pins at 35yds.


----------



## Stubby'smom

Hi everyone, I just ordered my stabilizers and joined Dead Center Archery staff shooters. I can't wait to try them out, I am sure I will love them!


----------



## Highball

Stubby'smom said:


> Hi everyone, I just ordered my stabilizers and joined Dead Center Archery staff shooters. I can't wait to try them out, I am sure I will love them!


Nice to have you onboard, SM


----------



## Stubby'smom

Thanks! I got a tracking number yesterday and I guess the package is already in transit! That's fast considering Todd said they wouldn't be sent out until next week sometime!


----------



## Stubby'smom

They are here and I have had a chance to shoot them some now. Very nice and light weight. So far I am really liking them and I love the fact that they are so much better looking than my old ones lol!


----------



## Highball

Looks good! Kinda makes me wish I'd have gone with black caps now.


----------



## Pin Wheel

Stubby'smom said:


> They are here and I have had a chance to shoot them some now. Very nice and light weight. So far I am really liking them and I love the fact that they are so much better looking than my old ones lol!
> View attachment 1220632
> 
> View attachment 1220633


if you dont mind me asking what do those weights weigh on the end of that front bar?


----------



## Highball

Pin Wheel said:


> if you dont mind me asking what do those weights weigh on the end of that front bar?


Those are right around 1.5oz each. There is also a 1.5" weight that runs 3oz.


----------



## Pin Wheel

thanks I have the 3 oz one but just didnt know about the smaller ones, I may do some playing with weight configuration and stabilizer lengths when my new matrix comes in.


----------



## Stubby'smom

Thanks guys (or gals lol)! I'm still kinda playing but I keep coming back to that configuration. Part of my deal is I consider myself an intermediate archer and when I am "playing" I need to remember to have a perfect shot and sequence so I don't think "this didn't work" when it really did and it was me that was screwing up! Anyone else have this dilemma? It seems to make things a little harder when trying to find that perfect set up!


----------



## cncmachiningman

Thanks for all the orders, hope everyone is enjoying the hunting season, Lana got here first deer on saturday, fun had by all.


----------



## Stubby'smom

Congrats Lana!


----------



## cncmachiningman

Merry Christmas to everyone, from all of us at DCAP, hope you all have a great day.


----------



## Stubby'smom

I hope everyone had a wonderful holiday.


----------



## deadcenterslady

Was working on the website today, added some new products, Large End Cap Weights ,BowHunter Class Weight Offset Bar and books and videos by Larry Wise, there is more products to be added in the next few weeks.


----------



## garrickt

Good talkin' with you tonight Todd. Looking forward to getting the new stuff.


----------



## ricksmathew

Wishing everyone a Happy and very successful New Year!


----------



## NC100Kurt

ttt


----------



## goblue20

Great customer service, and Todd is a class act. Don't hesitate to try their products.


----------



## cncmachiningman

Happy New Year to everyone and thanks for everything in 2011, Hard to believe another year has passed and look forward to working with everyone in 2012, website it almost all updated with new product and all the show dates for 2012. Plenty of Staff Shooters positions avalible.


----------



## garrickt

My stuff showed up today! Hopefully I can sneak to the range tonight and do some tinkering.


----------



## Stubby'smom

Sweet! Have fun!


----------



## RatherBArchery

Do yourself a favor and call, awesome products folks!!


----------



## MileHighOutlaw

Gonna rock my new stabilizer tomorrow night at the Humphries pop up 3D shoot at the expo. I hope I make the top 36 to move on to Saturday for the finals.


----------



## cncmachiningman

MileHighOutlaw said:


> Gonna rock my new stabilizer tomorrow night at the Humphries pop up 3D shoot at the expo. I hope I make the top 36 to move on to Saturday for the finals.


well how did you do ?


----------



## Stubby'smom

Did you place?


----------



## vftcandy

Placed my order with Todd Wednesday night. Soon I will have the sickest Burner on the West Coast, I am so glad to be a part of the Dead Center Archery Crew!


----------



## MileHighOutlaw

Oh man I totally forgot to give a update. Well I shot on Friday night and qualified in 28th place. I found out they were only taking 32 and not the 36 as I originally thought. I showed up on Saturday with bow in hand clinging on to hope that I would still end up making the cut. Hour by hour I watched as I watched my score get bumped lower and lower. With a half hour of qualifying I was knocked down to 33rd. Wouldn't you know when all was said and done I was still in 33rd just missing the cut.

The big money shoot was off and running and it was anybody's game. I sat in the stands and watch as folks battled it out for the sweet 16 then the ochos down to final four and finally numero uno! You want to talk about the adrenaline rush when your shooting at the pro speed! For those that didn't make the top 16 we were invited back to re qualify Sunday for some prizes that were donated by the sponsors and some more cash. Granted it wasn't a bunch like it was on Saturday but it wouldn't hurt.

Well I show up Sunday with bow in hand and what do you know I qualified 10th out of 32 and I was feeling good. The first round goes by and I step up to the line with 3 other guy's and the targets start poppin' and the arrows start flying and BAM...I'm out in the first round! All in all it was a great weekend and I couldn't be happier with my new stabilizer. If you guy's ever get a chance to shoot this Humphries 3D event DO IT! check em out on the web or youtube it. If you have not seen it before it's worth a look.


----------



## Stubby'smom

Sounds like you had fun and doing it though!


----------



## Highball

Shot the 2nd week of my 300 league last night. Last week was my first time ever shooting 5-spot. I shot a pretty lousy 288/26 the first week. After some tweaks to my arrow and DCA setup, I came back last night and shot high score for our 4-man team with a 295/35. My next goal is a 300/45...I've got 6 more weeks.


----------



## MileHighOutlaw

looks like good things are gonna happen for ya Highball


----------



## ricksmathew

Check out the new stuff from DCA!


----------



## Stubby'smom

Good shooting Highball!


----------



## hotrod26

Looking forward to shooting for DCA this year. Todd is a super person to deal with and all his products are high quality both in material and workmanship. Hope to see many of you at the various ASA shoots this year.


----------



## bowhunter819

Bump for DCA!


----------



## Highball

Talked to Todd on the phone last night about a few things. You'll be hard pressed to find a more down-to-earth, helpful person out there.


----------



## cncmachiningman

Highball said:


> Talked to Todd on the phone last night about a few things. You'll be hard pressed to find a more down-to-earth, helpful person out there.


Was nice talking to you also last night, sorry im not on here much lately, we been very busy trying to fill orders, we are shipping most things the next day or 2-3 days on a custom colored stab, thanks again for everything we appreciate your business.


----------



## vftcandy

Pics as promised...Dead Steady!


----------



## ricksmathew

Sweet!


----------



## Highball

Lookin good!


----------



## vftcandy

Bump for the Stabman...


----------



## paheadhunter

great looking rig there!


----------



## vftcandy

Good morning....ttt


----------



## paheadhunter

bump it up. How's everyone's indoor season going?


----------



## vftcandy

ttt


----------



## Stubby'smom

paheadhunter said:


> bump it up. How's everyone's indoor season going?


Pretty good so far! I tied a gal for 2nd at the state MAA 18 meter and will be shooting my regional qualifier for state either tomorrow or next weekend depending how the hubby is feeling. Are there any DCA people at LAS right now?


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

Here's a pic I saw on Facebook from LAS...


----------



## vftcandy

ttt


----------



## strapassasin

Ttt


----------



## cncmachiningman

thanks for posting the pic, they were taking pictures there of the shooters, real nice deal LAS had , we enjoyed going there and spending the day, it was cool watching AT streaming the shoot live online.


----------



## strapassasin

Bump for DCAP


----------



## ricksmathew

cncmachiningman said:


> thanks for posting the pic, they were taking pictures there of the shooters, real nice deal LAS had , we enjoyed going there and spending the day, it was cool watching AT streaming the shoot live online.


Had a great time Saturday and Brenda and I enjoyed dinner with you guys!


----------



## Stubby'smom

Looked like a really fun shoot!


----------



## paheadhunter

Stubby'smom said:


> Looked like a really fun shoot!


Looked that way to me too! I was super busy this weekend. so I didn't get to follow the shoot as much as I wanted though


----------



## Stubby'smom

Looking forward to regionals tomorrow! I shot my league score last night and there is still one other lady on our team who needs to shoot her score but us girls are in 2nd place. When she shoots her score all she needs to get is 90 points (on a 300 round) and we will be in 1st! Who Hooooo!


----------



## Highball

Stubby'smom said:


> Looking forward to regionals tomorrow! I shot my league score last night and there is still one other lady on our team who needs to shoot her score but us girls are in 2nd place. When she shoots her score all she needs to get is 90 points (on a 300 round) and we will be in 1st! Who Hooooo!


Very cool! Shot my league last night. Been dealing with a pain in my left shoulder I just can't seem to get rid of and it's been reflecting in my scores the last couple weeks. Towards the it gets hard not to focus on the pain when I bring the bow up to level and hold on target. Dropped 4 X's and a point in the last end alone to finish with a 294/34. We were in third place going into last night an we took 3 of 4 games so I'm not sure where that'll put us now.


----------



## Stubby'smom

That stinks (not your score, the pain)! Have you tried a chiropracter?


----------



## Highball

Been too broke to go to the doctor. I was at 298/52 at the turn. Next time, I'm gonna try shooting bottom line first. For some reason I'm not as comfortable pulling arrows an having to go right back to the line so maybe I won't have the shoulder fatigue added into that extra mental pressure.


----------



## RatherBArchery

Ttt


----------



## Stubby'smom

Any more upcoming tournaments for you guys and gals? Vegas anybody?


----------



## colo_dually

Give this thread a bump...

I've been e-mailing back and forth with Todd (cncmachiningman) working through the particulars of a rather unorthodox setup for my bow. He's been quick to respond, and remarkably helpful. You can tell he knows what he's talking about, and knows a good business rises and falls on its customer service. Got a couple more things to work out with this, and I'll be ordering my stabs from Dead Center Archery.

Pics to follow upon receipt.


----------



## PLUMBER007

bump for great folks, and awesome products...


----------



## RatherBArchery

DCAP took most of the top spots at our 600 round shoot this weekend, good product always finds its way to the top


----------



## cncmachiningman

Yeah at vegas we had a tenth place finsh and a 15th place finish in open in the first flight, out of 700 shooters thats awsome, we also had a 5th place finish in the youth class in first flight, 2 of the shooters had there first 300 there, sorry ive not been on here much , he have been so busy with orders, getting the catalog printed and some new product


----------



## cncmachiningman

colo_dually said:


> Give this thread a bump...
> 
> I've been e-mailing back and forth with Todd (cncmachiningman) working through the particulars of a rather unorthodox setup for my bow. He's been quick to respond, and remarkably helpful. You can tell he knows what he's talking about, and knows a good business rises and falls on its customer service. Got a couple more things to work out with this, and I'll be ordering my stabs from Dead Center Archery.
> 
> Pics to follow upon receipt.


Thanks for the great order, will be shipping it out soon and cant wait to see some pictures of it


----------



## RatherBArchery

Todd, keep working your 'Magic' and let us 'Staffers' do the rest :wink:


----------



## colo_dually

cncmachiningman said:


> Thanks for the great order, will be shipping it out soon and cant wait to see some pictures of it


And I'm looking forward to shooting them. Should be Impressive when all is said and done.

I will post pics up once I get them installed, and the rig gets roughly balanced out.


----------



## IAFFmedic

Just shot my first tournament with my new stabilizer setup. Wow such awesome products, so glad to be apart of this team!


----------



## cncmachiningman

colo_dually said:


> And I'm looking forward to shooting them. Should be Impressive when all is said and done.
> 
> I will post pics up once I get them installed, and the rig gets roughly balanced out.


Your order is leaving in the morning , thanks for your business , can't wait to see this set up


----------



## colo_dually

I can hardly wait myself, partner, thanks for all your help.


----------



## cncmachiningman

all pms answered , thanks for the orders and yes we have balancers in stock .


----------



## Highball

Finished indoor 5-spot league tonight. Our team went into the night tied for first and finished tied for second. For my first time trying the indoor deal competitively, I can't be too disappointed. It's definitely a different beast than 3D. I've got some work to do experimenting with my stabilizer setup for indoor shooting but I was never let down by my setup, there's just so much more than I ever realized in compensating for my form, etc. that I just never noticed shooting 3D.


----------



## colo_dually

My setup showed up on time this afternoon, and I was able to get some range time today soon afterwards.

Got two different set ups attached below, one for hunting and the other for 3D and Indoor Spot. Everything hinges on the Heavy Duty Offset Bar, with an adjustable QDC, and 2 straight mount QDC's off the front. Hunting I'm running the Dead Silent 10" as a main, Dead Silent 6" as an alt main, and Dead Silent 8" as a side bar, very compact and allows for plenty of adjustment and modifications. For the Target rig, the Dead Steady 20" as a main, Dead Silent 8" as an alt main, and Dead Silent 10" as a side bar (Stripped of their larger BowJax's) The target set up balances out perfectly, and these stabilizers are well worth the investment.

Todd's been a great help, and I look forward to representing these this year.


----------



## Highball

Looks good!


----------



## ricksmathew

Looks awesome, Todd makes quality gear!


----------



## colo_dually

Thanks, the gear is very sturdy and well made. Definitely expecting improvement in scores over the next couple of weeks as I get these really dialed in.


----------



## vftcandy

Colo that thing looks sick man!


----------



## cncmachiningman

That set up is freakin awsome, glad to see that and thanks for the pictures and feed back.


----------



## colo_dually

Its a great setup Todd, when I get everything dialed in I'll be sure to set you a good write up on the system, with better photos.

First impression from the range, is this is exactly what I am looking for. The bow holds very well, but I'll need additional range time to truly dial it in.


----------



## strapassasin

colo_dually said:


> My setup showed up on time this afternoon, and I was able to get some range time today soon afterwards.
> 
> Got two different set ups attached below, one for hunting and the other for 3D and Indoor Spot. Everything hinges on the Heavy Duty Offset Bar, with an adjustable QDC, and 2 straight mount QDC's off the front. Hunting I'm running the Dead Silent 10" as a main, Dead Silent 6" as an alt main, and Dead Silent 8" as a side bar, very compact and allows for plenty of adjustment and modifications. For the Target rig, the Dead Steady 20" as a main, Dead Silent 8" as an alt main, and Dead Silent 10" as a side bar (Stripped of their larger BowJax's) The target set up balances out perfectly, and these stabilizers are well worth the investment.
> 
> Todd's been a great help, and I look forward to representing these this year.


SICK set up...... Todd makes an amazing product... Glad to be a part of the team myself. Keep this thread at the top


----------



## vftcandy

strapassasin said:


> SICK set up...... Todd makes an amazing product... Glad to be a part of the team myself. Keep this thread at the top


I am home all week!


----------



## colo_dually

Give this thread another bump, I'm working at a second bow (another Anarchy, in Shadow Black) to dedicate to indoor spots. I'm going to made a couple of adjustments here and there, get some more gear from Todd, and post a polished hunting/3D in camo, and a Shadow target rig. Should be one heck of a pair of Anarchy's when I'm done.
I've got the monthly 3D outdoor match this coming weekend, we'll see how many questions I get (running the longer target setup, in Open Class).


----------



## RatherBArchery

Best stabs I ever used, period!!


----------



## colo_dually

Shot the first indoor 3D league event with the new stabs tonight. What a difference the new setup makes... My previous 5 week average was 253, tonight was a great 286 - 8 within the 12 ring. (My club runs this league without counting 12's, 16 targets each shot twice (excluding tonight's moving target on a conveyer belt) Max score 320.) To say the least I'm pleased with the setup, and my improvements in scoring. This Sunday is the monthly 3D outdoor shoot, and I'm entering in Open Class. Confident in these stabs.


----------



## Rattler AZ

Talked on the phone with Todd earlier this evening and ordered an 8" Dead Silent and weight kit. Can't wait to try it out.


----------



## RatherBArchery

Nice set-ups guys!!


----------



## vftcandy

A little DCAP fun today.....http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1709835


----------



## ricksmathew

These stabs shouldn't be on Page 2, bump for you Todd!


----------



## colo_dually

Just got off the phone again with Todd.

Another shipment will be heading my way shortly. Its gonna look a little rough at first, but I'll get everything ironed out with the equipment I have. Its another un-orthadox setup, takin' to the next level so to speak, on a dedicated Indoor Spot bow. Should be quite the attention getter.

Bump this thread...


----------



## RatherBArchery

I am getting some stuff from Todd this weekend, might get to try out one of his balancers too.


----------



## cncmachiningman

See u guys @ palmyra this weekend


----------



## RatherBArchery

GREAT display Todd!!


----------



## 3dbowtechman

I want to give a big Thank You out to Todd & Lana for there involvement at Palmyra this weekend.Alot of people found out how good their stabs are.


----------



## colo_dually

Good to hear their weekend went well.

Got the my new lower riser mount for my target rig today. Looking forward to getting this rig balanced out.


----------



## colo_dually

Another bump for this thread.

Got my bow out to the range tonight. Holds a lot better than my previous setup using the Single Riser Mount, getting the side bar down low on the bow. Huge improvement, my first major match is this coming weekend, and I have spot league tomorrow to make my final adjustments.

Huge thanks to Todd for getting these two projects off the ground with me, his experience and advise saved me a lot of work and headache.


----------



## cncmachiningman

colo_dually said:


> Another bump for this thread.
> 
> Got my bow out to the range tonight. Holds a lot better than my previous setup using the Single Riser Mount, getting the side bar down low on the bow. Huge improvement, my first major match is this coming weekend, and I have spot league tomorrow to make my final adjustments.
> 
> Huge thanks to Todd for getting these two projects off the ground with me, his experience and advise saved me a lot of work and headache.


Your order shipped today , sorry I didn't post much lately , we have been very busy filling orders and getting ready for louisville ,hope to see a lot of u there


----------



## colo_dually

You're a busy man there, Todd.

You've always been quick to ship out to me, and I appreciate all the help you've given me.
Looking forward to representing DCA here in the northeast.
I will be posting pics of the match here afterward, and the new system once this last order is on hand.


----------



## MileHighOutlaw

I will be out reppin' DCA this weekend as well as we kick off or 3D season. Now if I can only get over this strep throat and sinus infection!


----------



## RatherBArchery

Good Luck in Louisville Todd!


----------



## colo_dually

Well, the match I went to today was better than I had counted on. Actually didn't shoot bad for my first big match, personal best with a 512/600 (9x rings-60 arrows).
Had a blast doing it as well, which means I'm probably hooked. I do need to invest the time now to get better, but only being back in the sport for a couple of months the showing was strong today.

Only shooter with a Bear, and only shooter with Dead Center Archery products. (And I do have work to do on form)
Here's a couple of pics.

There is one more day for shooters at this match. Hopefully have full results posted by Monday to figure out where I stand.


----------



## ricksmathew

Ttt


----------



## pse8point

Hey guys. New shooter for DCA. Looking forward to getting my Stab from the Stabman today. Todd seems like a laid back guy with a great product. Got my shipping conformation today and should be waiting for me when i get home from work. Will post pics tonight of the PSE. Look forward to being on a great staff with great guys. If anyone needs any fly fishing or mechanical or architectural advice hit me up. Glad to be on the team. Thanks Todd for the opportunity to rep your company. Maybe I'll get the 140 i missed last year on PA Public land while rocking your stabilizer. I mean if I am going to dream might as well dream big right.


----------



## ricksmathew

Welcome to the Team pse8point, Todd's stabs are the best!


----------



## MileHighOutlaw

Welcome aboard! :jam:


----------



## pse8point

Really happy with this set up. Gave a full review as well. Please read the review and if you can help me on the *** items on there like tubeless peeps, custom slings, and custom strings please pm me. Thanks for the welcome and after shooting the stabilizer i can fully agree with you ricksmathe


----------



## colo_dually

Nice looking setup. Where did you post your review?


----------



## RatherBArchery

Get one of Todd's 6oz. matte black weights for the end of that stab, will make it pop for sure!!


----------



## deadcenterslady

The review is posted in the general archery discussion


----------



## pse8point

Thanks Lana. I will be looking at adding the weights but it shot so well right out of the box. I am glad i found out about your company. I was told you guys have a facebook page but i cannot find it anywhere.


----------



## ricksmathew

Hey DCA Staffers, check out the article on stabs featuring Todd, DCA and his bow balancer in the April Issue of Arrow Trade mag starting on page 54. Congrats Todd!

http://www.ezflipmags.com/Magazines/View/ArrowTrade_Magazine/24/


----------



## colo_dually

Evening ya'll.

Figured I'd share this with ya'll. I have been working with Todd over the last several weeks on an un-orthadox manner of bow stabilization. Well he sent me a couple of extra parts (the right side of the riser mount I put on my target bow) and it begged the question. Would the riser mount prove superior to the heavy offset bar I used earlier on the Hunting/3D rig? Well after trying things and doing some range time, the set up works better for me. So, now my Hunting and my Target bows have the riser mounts and side bars. I will continue to field test the setup for use during the hunting season, but the bow feels better to me with the lower mount.

Great Service and great product, keep up the great work Todd.


----------



## cncmachiningman

ricksmathew said:


> Hey DCA Staffers, check out the article on stabs featuring Todd, DCA and his bow balancer in the April Issue of Arrow Trade mag starting on page 54. Congrats Todd!
> 
> http://www.ezflipmags.com/Magazines/View/ArrowTrade_Magazine/24/


Thanks alot, it has been very exciting around here lately, see everyone in louisville


----------



## colo_dually

I realize the delay, but I finally got the results from the match I shot the middle of last month. 18th out of 19 shooters, which to be honest is still above where I expected to place given how little of that discipline I had shot prior to the event. My personal scores have come a long way in the last few weeks, and I'm keeping my eyes open for another match.

I also have an IBO state qualifier coming up next month that I will be preparing for. Those scores have been seeing improvement as well.


----------



## ricksmathew

Hope you all had a great Easter weekend!


----------



## shooter6687

Good day, will be calling Todd this week to finalize my set up...


----------



## cncmachiningman

All pms are answered and thanks for all the orders, its been very busy around here, alot of great things in the works for DCAP , I will be filling everyone in as they get completed and please remember we still have staff positions availible. Hope to see alot of you in Bedford at the IBO shoot.

Todd


----------



## RatherBArchery

Couldn't shoot for a guy who takes better care of his shooters than Todd, always available to help you out with any question!!


----------



## ricksmathew

RatherBArchery said:


> Couldn't shoot for a guy who takes better care of his shooters than Todd, always available to help you out with any question!!



In total agreement!


----------



## cncmachiningman

All pms are answered and thanks for the orders out in california , been busy around here Pro Balancers are going out the door as fast as we can make them as also the stabilizers , thanks for your business everyone.
Todd


----------



## ricksmathew

Bump for the best stabs on the market!


----------



## cncmachiningman

Thanks for all the orders everyone, sorry I dont get on hear much lately, just been super busy filling orders and making parts,picking up new dealers every week, lots of exciting things going on hear lately, we will be making some announcements very soon.
To all you dealers out there thanks for all the orders on the Pro Balancer " cant keep them on the shelf"


----------



## colo_dually

Can't wait to hear about it all Todd. :thumb:


----------



## nate3420

cncmachiningman said:


> Thanks for all the orders everyone, sorry I dont get on hear much lately, just been super busy filling orders and making parts,picking up new dealers every week, lots of exciting things going on hear lately, we will be making some announcements very soon.
> To all you dealers out there thanks for all the orders on the Pro Balancer " cant keep them on the shelf"


Good to hear you can't keep them on the shelf! It is always way better to have trouble keeping stock than having an extremely large inventory you can't sell!


----------



## RatherBArchery

Shot a personal best field round with my newest DCAP set-up. Thanks for making a GREAT product Todd!!


----------



## ricksmathew

Bump for the best stabs out there!


----------



## RatherBArchery

You got that right Rick!!
My stab set-up from Todd has helped my scoring a ton this year.


----------



## ricksmathew

RatherBArchery said:


> You got that right Rick!!
> My stab set-up from Todd has helped my scoring a ton this year.



That is great to hear Ray!


----------



## js429

Are you taking youth shooters looking to get into sponsorships?


----------



## ricksmathew

js429 said:


> Are you taking youth shooters looking to get into sponsorships?


Yes, pm me a little bit about your shooting background.

Thanks


----------



## panther08

Hey rick give me a call sometime. i jumped to open since i moved to kentucky and am lovein it. but i do need to get hold of todd for some dead center stabs. i shot them for Ahc and am goin to keep shooting them!!!!!!


----------



## ricksmathew

panther08 said:


> Hey rick give me a call sometime. i jumped to open since i moved to kentucky and am lovein it. but i do need to get hold of todd for some dead center stabs. i shot them for Ahc and am goin to keep shooting them!!!!!!



Pm me your phone number and a good time to call you.


----------



## ricksmathew

Ttt


----------



## cncmachiningman

Stop by the booth at erie and say hello


----------



## ricksmathew

Stop in at the booth in Erie and say Hi to Todd and Lana this weekend and check out of the great DCAP products!


----------



## cncmachiningman

Were all set up and ready to go, thanks for all ur business everyone


----------



## ricksmathew

Todd and Lana had a very successful show at Erie and were happy to see all that stopped by the booth to say hi!


----------



## RatherBArchery

Staff shooters took TOP HONORS in both Unlimited and Bowhunter Unlimited this weekend at the PA State Target shoot, CONGRATS to both Bob and Tom!!


----------



## ricksmathew

Congrats to both of you, way to represent DCAP!


----------



## cncmachiningman

Congrats to Bob and Tom "hey thats a radio show" , great shootin guys, i think 4 out of the top were DCAP


----------



## ricksmathew

Stop in at the Booth in Merango to say hi to Todd and I after you shoot, hope it doesn't get to hot out there!


----------



## ricksmathew

So how are the DCAP Shooters doing this summer?


----------



## cncmachiningman

Getting ready for the ohio ibo shoot, building inventory and filling seems to be all we do anymore, designed some new hunting model stabs today, we will keep u posted as we do some testing after we get the prototypes built, hope to see some of u in ohio


----------



## ricksmathew

Ready for Ohio Todd, got every thing ready to go?


----------



## panther08

Good luck in ohio todd,rick and brother bob. I wonder what the new stabs are? Womder if its the one I went over with todd last year. I hope because I loves the feel and way that felt. maybe todd will send me one to shoot and give a reveiw on?
What you think rick? 
Chris 
AKA babyface


----------



## ricksmathew

panther08 said:


> Good luck in ohio todd,rick and brother bob. I wonder what the new stabs are? Womder if its the one I went over with todd last year. I hope because I loves the feel and way that felt. maybe todd will send me one to shoot and give a reveiw on?
> What you think rick?
> Chris
> AKA babyface


I haven't even seen it yet Chris, we will see! You haven't sent me your email yet!


----------



## panther08

O ya I forgot lol I might see yall in ohio might come up and shoot ahc with guys.


----------



## 3dbowtechman

It would be nice to see you again Chris.Bump for best stabs and people in the market.


----------



## cncmachiningman

Nice to hear from all of u , were getting ready for ohio,filling orders , building product and working on the website, the list goes on and on, hope rick dont snore to much this weekend, ohh boy and hope we go for chinese a night


----------



## RatherBArchery

Good Luck all!!


----------



## NC100Kurt

See you all in Ohio..........


----------



## cncmachiningman

Was nicevto see u here Kurt, meeting lots of new face and should of brought some more product, lots of traffic outside here the past few days, thanks for all the business everyone


----------



## Stubby'smom

Congrats to everyone on your success! This lady and her DCAP stabs took 2nd at the state target shoot. Planning on shooting the state feild this weekend.


----------



## ricksmathew

Stubby'smom said:


> Congrats to everyone on your success! This lady and her DCAP stabs took 2nd at the state target shoot. Planning on shooting the state feild this weekend.


Congrats and good luck this weekend!


----------



## pse8point

the Dead Center Stabilizer on the PSE. I love this stabilizer. Thanks for the invite for field staff. Can't wait to update with some whitetail pictures. I can't believe how well this stabilizer balances my short ata speed bow.

Thanks again Todd and good luck this season!


----------



## ricksmathew

What Staffers are going to IBO Worlds at Seven Springs? Who will we see there?


----------



## panther08

If i can get outta work ill see you guys there! im not a staffer but close lol


----------



## ricksmathew

panther08 said:


> If i can get outta work ill see you guys there! im not a staffer but close lol



Haven't gotten your email yet!


----------



## ghost trail

Any one have an extra 3oz black end cap weight kickin around that They want to get rid of? Let me know.


----------



## cncmachiningman

Was nice to see alot of you over the past 5 days at NFAA Nationals , Big thank you to Larry Wise helping out in the booth for 4 days, he had a great time balancing bows and meeting alot of his shooting buddies from over the years.


----------



## 3dbowtechman

Good luck to everyone at worlds.Todd give me a ring tues,we will help you guys get setup if need be


----------



## cncmachiningman

3dbowtechman said:


> Good luck to everyone at worlds.Todd give me a ring tues,we will help you guys get setup if need be


We will be there sometime around 3pm i hope, see u there


----------



## cncmachiningman

We tested our new hunting stabs last night with great sucess, they are off to get color infusion done in matte black, pink muddy girl, realtree ap, mathews lost and predator deception 3d


----------



## huntergale

Good luck to all dcaps at worlds.


----------



## wizzer

Good Luck Everyone @ Worlds!!!!!


----------



## RatherBArchery

Anxious to see the new hunting stabs Todd, wish I had one for Montana. I could get some nice pictures of one laying beside an Antelope


----------



## Highball

cncmachiningman said:


> We tested our new hunting stabs last night with great sucess, they are off to get color infusion done in matte black, pink muddy girl, realtree ap, mathews lost and predator deception 3d


Can't wait to see them.


----------



## jonell

The Hoffman Archery crew enjoyed seeing you at Worlds. Karl Frantz Jr. and his DCAP stablizer took 15th in the MBO class (not bad for his 2nd IBO Worlds).


----------



## cncmachiningman

jonell said:


> The Hoffman Archery crew enjoyed seeing you at Worlds. Karl Frantz Jr. and his DCAP stablizer took 15th in the MBO class (not bad for his 2nd IBO Worlds).


It was great to see all of you and thanks again for supper the one night, thanks for being one of my best dealers


----------



## ricksmathew

Who is ready for hunting season to start? I know it has started some in the West but we have a few more weeks here in Pa. until early doe season starts!


----------



## huntergale

Best stabs on the market I think !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Assault71

Definetly ready to hunt..... Trail cameras have been active. I am ready to climb trees and sling some arrows.


----------



## ricksmathew

Assault71 said:


> Definetly ready to hunt..... Trail cameras have been active. I am ready to climb trees and sling some arrows.



Good luck Assault71, post some pics when you shoot a nice one!


----------



## contryboy822

Todd what a great stab. I shot my best 3d shoot score yesterday with a 310! Keep up the good work!


----------



## cncmachiningman

contryboy822 said:


> Todd what a great stab. I shot my best 3d shoot score yesterday with a 310! Keep up the good work!


That's great, always glad to hear our products are improving our customers archery skills, be on the look out as we have some new stuff on the way, just got all the new stabs back from kolorfusion and they look great.


----------



## RatherBArchery

When is the 'LIVE' youtube unveil happening Todd  Can not wait to see them!!


----------



## cncmachiningman

Were working on it, thinking about hunting season to much, thanks for your business everyone.


----------



## RatherBArchery

Off to Ohio for me


----------



## RatherBArchery

19 days and counting for the Ohio and PA openers!!


----------



## cncmachiningman

saw u on the turnpike sunday , we were on our way back from ohio to look at a lease , looks like we will be hunting out there a few weekends this year and if we like it we will be leasing it next year.


----------



## RatherBArchery

What did you think of the rig we were hauling, THANK GOODNESS we do not have to haul that everytime!!


----------



## Stubby'smom

Bow season opens here tomorrow. I won't be out but the hubby and son may be.


----------



## ricksmathew

Good luck to all DCAP Staff Shooters in the upcoming hunting seasons!


----------



## RatherBArchery

Stay steady my friends :thumbs_up


----------



## RatherBArchery

Bump for the best!!


----------



## colo_dually

Its been a spell since I dropped by this thread. Good luck to y'all this season.

Both my hunting setup, and my wife's are ready to go for the season. These are a great set of stabilizers, with a lot of tuning capabilities.

Keep up the good work.


----------



## ricksmathew

colo_dually said:


> Its been a spell since I dropped by this thread. Good luck to y'all this season.
> 
> Both my hunting setup, and my wife's are ready to go for the season. These are a great set of stabilizers, with a lot of tuning capabilities.
> 
> Keep up the good work.



Good luck to both of you!


----------



## RatherBArchery

PA/Ohio opener is almost here, good luck to all!!! Remember to pick out a spot and 'Dead Center' it :wink:


----------



## panther08

Good luck to everyone up north. Were in full harvest mode now so not much time to hunt. But have been seein some great bucks so my bow.season will start back up in nov 1st if all goes well.


----------



## RatherBArchery

I think it is time to start a DCAP 'In the Field' thread to show just how good these stabs look hanging in the woods on a bow hook. Laying across a whitetail would be nice too


----------



## TNEPPER

Still the best stabalizer out there i think love the product Todd!!!!


----------



## xibowhunter

TNEPPER said:


> Still the best stabalizer out there i think love the product Todd!!!!


I agree best investment I ever made for my bow !


----------



## cncmachiningman

Thanks alot everyone , been busy working on the new catalog , all the new products are complete for 2013 and will be realeased on here in the next few weeks, good luck hunting everyone


----------



## SARASR

Looking forward to see whats new Todd!


----------



## colo_dually

Just got back from the hunting trip. I'll see what I have on film to post up for pictures. Didn't fill a tag, which isn't far-fetched for a first year pair of bowhunter's on the ground, but still had a great time.

Look forward to seeing what is being offered for the 2013 line up there Todd.

I did significantly reduce the stabilizer setup on the hunting setup. What worked great on the 3D and range courses, didn't last long going through the brush we were hunting. I'll post pics when I get the time.


----------



## ricksmathew

Word on the street is that Todd shot a nice buck in Pa., hopefully he will post a pic of us to see! How is everyone else's season going?


----------



## RatherBArchery

I have been seeing deer but nothing close enough to shoot at  Yeah, Todd did shoot a pig for sure!! Share the pictures with your AT followers Todd


----------



## Highball

I have yet to see a deer this season. We got hit really hard with EHD in our area. Found 8 dead, including a nice 8, back in August.


----------



## BMXRider2011

I love mine. My dad gave it to me when he got a new one since he is always getting new bows and needs to make sure he stays with DCA on his bow since he is staff. Hope to get mine in the woods for the first time soon


----------



## colo_dually

A picture taken on the last morning, after our hunt was over. Very slimmed down system from what I had been shooting all year. Took a whole afternoon on the third day of hunting, testing and adjusting the weights to shoot well, and be a whole lot lighter overall. Great product and a great system, I learned a lot this trip.


----------



## RatherBArchery

Can not wait to see the new stuff


----------



## ricksmathew

How is everyone's season going?


----------



## Stubby'smom

Not too well! I haven't been able to get out much. Now indoor is starting but I'll still have the hunting bow set up.


----------



## RatherBArchery

Ended PA archery season without even getting a shot, strange season this year!! I am now concentrating on Ohio for the next week to try and get one on the ground out there before shotgun starts They are finally starting to move in Ohio and I want to see a big boy on his feet


----------



## ricksmathew

RatherBArchery said:


> Ended PA archery season without even getting a shot, strange season this year!! I am now concentrating on Ohio for the next week to try and get one on the ground out there before shotgun starts They are finally starting to move in Ohio and I want to see a big boy on his feet


Good luck, I just got home from 3 weeks out there and in Indiana. This last week I was seeing deer but no chasing yet, it should be getting hot this week some time.


----------



## Stubby'smom

We had our first indoor tournament yesterday. My 7 year old daughter and I went and shot a 450 round. I was 2nd and she was first.


----------



## Highball

Very cool!


----------



## cncmachiningman

Happy Turkey Day to everyone .


----------



## BMXRider2011

Happy Turkey Day


----------



## RatherBArchery

To update, I took a nice 8 in Ohio last Sunday back out for the shotgun opener to get my doe.


----------



## panther08

Just wanted to let rick know i finally killed a ok buck here in kentucky not the one i wanted but with not being able to get out much i took a 125 3/8th 10 point. Cant wait for 3-d season to start


----------



## ricksmathew

panther08 said:


> Just wanted to let rick know i finally killed a ok buck here in kentucky not the one i wanted but with not being able to get out much i took a 125 3/8th 10 point. Cant wait for 3-d season to start



Nice! 

Pm me your email!


----------



## paheadhunter

TTt for some great stabs 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Janss72

just talked to todd yesterday after talking with anoth one o the prostaffers and i called to ask some questions and now i find myself as one of the new factory shooters, i have to say i have met alot of people in this businness and todd is one of the best guys out there 
Thanks Todd for giving me my first break in archery it means the worl to me
Eric


----------



## cncmachiningman

Welcome to the staff , these type of posts are some of my most favorite things of the business , I love interacting with the people 



Janss72 said:


> just talked to todd yesterday after talking with anoth one o the prostaffers and i called to ask some questions and now i find myself as one of the new factory shooters, i have to say i have met alot of people in this businness and todd is one of the best guys out there
> Thanks Todd for giving me my first break in archery it means the worl to me
> Eric


----------



## ricksmathew

New Dead Level Hunter set up for 2013, awesome hunting set up! I used it this year with great success.

View attachment 1537811


----------



## BMXRider2011

Is that legal in HC


----------



## xibowhunter

BMXRider2011 said:


> Is that legal in HC


as long as it's 12" here's what the IBO rule book says: Hunter class (HC)Only one stabilizer having a single point of attachment may be used.The stabilizer can be any shape or configuration as long as it is contained within a theoretical sphere having a radius of 12" measured from the point of attachment.According to the new catalog the system incluces a pair of 6" Dead Silent Hunting Stabilizers,so you should be ok.


----------



## cncmachiningman

As far as i know this is not legal for either ibo or asa, it was designed for the hunter who wants a set up that completely breaks down for there bow case and is fully adjustable


----------



## xibowhunter

cncmachiningman said:


> As far as i know this is not legal for either ibo or asa, it was designed for the hunter who wants a set up that completely breaks down for there bow case and is fully adjustable


I stand corrected


----------



## colo_dually

ricksmathew said:


> New Dead Level Hunter set up for 2013, awesome hunting set up! I used it this year with great success.
> 
> View attachment 1537811





xibowhunter said:


> as long as it's 12" here's what the IBO rule book says: Hunter class (HC)Only one stabilizer having a single point of attachment may be used.The stabilizer can be any shape or configuration as long as it is contained within a theoretical sphere having a radius of 12" measured from the point of attachment.According to the new catalog the system incluces a pair of 6" Dead Silent Hunting Stabilizers,so you should be ok.





cncmachiningman said:


> Welcome to the staff , these type of posts are some of my most favorite things of the business , I love interacting with the people





cncmachiningman said:


> As far as i know this is not legal for either ibo or asa, it was designed for the hunter who wants a set up that completely breaks down for there bow case and is fully adjustable


That Dead Level Hunter looks mighty familiar, Todd. :thumbs_up

I've been shooting a similar setup, attached below, with a lot of success this past year. The first used a heavy offset bar, the second a riser mount. This was an on-going project with me throughout the year. I'm glad that Todd was able to turn it into something unique to DCA and it looks great. Also competes with the Doinker Tactical and the SS1 series stabilizers that follow that same concept.

Keep up the great work Todd, and all the other members of the Team.


----------



## xibowhunter

ttt


----------



## cncmachiningman

Thanks for the great post, we have had alot of requests for this set up, the new website will be up soon



colo_dually said:


> That Dead Level Hunter looks mighty familiar, Todd. :thumbs_up
> 
> I've been shooting a similar setup, attached below, with a lot of success this past year. The first used a heavy offset bar, the second a riser mount. This was an on-going project with me throughout the year. I'm glad that Todd was able to turn it into something unique to DCA and it looks great. Also competes with the Doinker Tactical and the SS1 series stabilizers that follow that same concept.
> 
> Keep up the great work Todd, and all the other members of the Team.


----------



## xibowhunter

ttt for the best stabilizers on the market


----------



## wizzer

best stabs out there. but i have a problem with that rule, it doesn't say anything about attaching to the riser, if u mount the bar to the riser put a stab with a(QDC) in the other hole or just mount the stab in that hole, to me that is one point of attachment. just my old brains way of thinking.i know im wrong but thats me!!!!!!


----------



## xibowhunter

Bump for DCAP


----------



## cncmachiningman

Ur right but it is what it is, the new DEAD LEVEL HUNTERS are selling really good, i hope to see some reviews of it on here soon, u need to come up some night and see the new shop


wizzer said:


> best stabs out there. but i have a problem with that rule, it doesn't say anything about attaching to the riser, if u mount the bar to the riser put a stab with a(QDC) in the other hole or just mount the stab in that hole, to me that is one point of attachment. just my old brains way of thinking.i know im wrong but thats me!!!!!!


----------



## treeman65

What do you suggest for dominator pro for open set up


----------



## wizzer

I put the dead level hunter setup over on the gray 82nd airborne and it shoots awesome, it balanced the bow out almost perfect with a 8" front stab & a 6" back.


----------



## rocket80

Here is new hunter stab on my Pse. Love the looks of it and does a great job. I know I'm gonna have to get a 12 and 6 for Asa.


----------



## cncmachiningman

treeman65 said:


> What do you suggest for dominator pro for open set up


Give me a call some evening and we can discuss ur likes and needs, it alot easier for me to talk then to type, 570-658-1069

Todd


----------



## vftcandy

Todd do you have any stabs left with green ano end caps? I am building a new totally custom Burner..


----------



## cncmachiningman

vftcandy said:


> Todd do you have any stabs left with green ano end caps? I am building a new totally custom Burner..


We do, send an email to [email protected] and i will forward u a picture so it suits u for the color


----------



## xibowhunter

ttt


----------



## Illyan

Application form send to rick this afternoon ^^


----------



## treeman65

cncmachiningman said:


> We do, send an email to [email protected] and i will forward u a picture so it suits u for the color


thanks I will do that soon as things calm down. I just messed up my hand and when they did xrays they found an old fracture that I knew nothing about .But at least what i did now is just tendions.


----------



## Illyan

Bump

Happy to join the Team, i will start advertising for France :cheers:


----------



## xibowhunter

ttt


----------



## xibowhunter

bump


----------



## treeman65

meerry christmas to everyone


----------



## cncmachiningman

Merry Christmas from all of us at DCAP


----------



## wizzer

Merry Christmas!!!!! Everyone


----------



## colo_dually

Just took a look at the new website, Todd. I really like what has been done to the Dead Silent Series. Those really look great.

Happy Holidays to the staff and clients of DCA.


----------



## -NK-

congratulation Illyan :wink:


----------



## Illyan

-NK- said:


> congratulation Illyan :wink:


Thanks my friend, take a look on www.deadcenterarchery.com, you will found your central bar ^^


----------



## -NK-

no thanks  you know why !


----------



## Illyan

-NK- said:


> no thanks  you know why !


when you Will see my review on our forum, you will want one and it's better than you already have, for sort with your side, i think that will be good !!!!!!


----------



## -NK-

Illyan said:


> when you Will see my review on our forum, you will want one and it's better than you already have, for sort with your side, i think that will be good !!!!!!


i'm sure your review will be great ! it's important for us to have your opinion ! ( and maybe i'll change my mind  )


----------



## MICCOX

Has any one pick up the new Dead Level Hunter yet I would like to see one.


----------



## ricksmathew

Mike,

Here is the thread with a picture in it.

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1915733&p=1066080658#post1066080658


----------



## MICCOX

Thanks Rick.


----------



## arrow1969

Email sent!


----------



## xibowhunter

ttt


----------



## MICCOX

bump


----------



## xibowhunter

up for the morning


----------



## Illyan

Bump for great guys and great products


----------



## xibowhunter

bump


----------



## Illyan

ttt


----------



## MICCOX

bump


----------



## xibowhunter

Here's wishing everyone Happy,Healthy and Safe New Year!


----------



## MICCOX

ttt


----------



## MICCOX

bump


----------



## cncmachiningman

Hope to meet some of you at the ATA Show , booth #3708


----------



## vftcandy

Todd, my Burner riser is done! It will have all red anodized accesories, and 2012 Hoyt target limbs hopefully!


----------



## xibowhunter

ttt


----------



## MICCOX

ttt


----------



## treeman65

cncmachiningman said:


> Hope to meet some of you at the ATA Show , booth #3708


Good luck at the show


----------



## xibowhunter

Good luck at the ATA show

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MICCOX

ttt


----------



## xibowhunter

ttt


----------



## MICCOX

Say Todd and Rick we need pics of the both at the ATA show.


----------



## xibowhunter

MICCOX said:


> Say Todd and Rick we need pics of the both at the ATA show.


There are pictures on the DCAP Facebook page


----------



## treeman65

lets hear which staffers are planning on shooting at the eastern sports show


----------



## MICCOX

ttt


----------



## xibowhunter

bump


----------



## MICCOX

ttt


----------



## 3dbowtechman

I will be there at Harrisburg,not sure which days yet.


----------



## treeman65

3dbowtechman said:


> I will be there at Harrisburg,not sure which days yet.


we are deciding this weekend which day to go so I can get registered this will my first time to this show


----------



## Highball

Just ordered a pro balancer. Can't wait to play around with my setups.


----------



## ricksmathew

I am going to try and shoot in Harrisburg, depends on my work schedule.


----------



## treeman65

ricksmathew said:


> I am going to try and shoot in Harrisburg, depends on my work schedule.


Cool will you have a booth there. I hope we get to meet there


----------



## treeman65

ttt


----------



## cncmachiningman

Ata show was great, thanks to all the new dealers who programmed there orders or picked up some info.


----------



## MICCOX

Say Todd the both looks awsome I hope it went well.


----------



## xibowhunter

The booth looks great and the Dead Level Hunter looks good on the New Breed!


----------



## Illyan

Really nice pics!!!!

Love the NBA with the Dead Steady


----------



## xibowhunter

ttt


----------



## treeman65

ttt


----------



## Highball

My Pro Balancer and extra weights are scheduled to arrive tomorrow. I'm extremely stoked to get this thing mounted in our shop and start tweaking setups!


----------



## cncmachiningman

Highball said:


> My Pro Balancer and extra weights are scheduled to arrive tomorrow. I'm extremely stoked to get this thing mounted in our shop and start tweaking setups!


Thanks for your business and enjoy it, cant keep them on the shelf anymore since LAS started carrying them


----------



## treeman65

cncmachiningman said:


> Thanks for your business and enjoy it, cant keep them on the shelf anymore since LAS started carrying them


thats a good thing


----------



## MICCOX

bump


----------



## xibowhunter

ttt


----------



## Okie101

Highball said:


> My Pro Balancer and extra weights are scheduled to arrive tomorrow. I'm extremely stoked to get this thing mounted in our shop and start tweaking setups!


I'll be expecting a call to hear how much you like it.....


----------



## Highball

Okie101 said:


> I'll be expecting a call to hear how much you like it.....


Came in yesterday, along with my weights and X-It end protectors. Hoping to play around with it this weekend but my little guy got strep throat yesterday, so that may limit my shop time.


----------



## MICCOX

bump


----------



## xibowhunter

bump


----------



## MICCOX

bump


----------



## xibowhunter

ttt

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BC Bowstrings

Dead Center!


----------



## MICCOX

Nice looking rig there.


----------



## xibowhunter

bump


----------



## treeman65

xmas time on the hill. I should have a couple deed steady waiting for me when i get home tonight.


----------



## Highball

Playing with some weights.


----------



## cncmachiningman

Highball said:


> Playing with some weights.
> 
> View attachment 1576703


Well have u played with the balancer?


----------



## Highball

Set it up, but haven't been able to put my own bows on it yet.


----------



## MICCOX

bump


----------



## treeman65

Highball said:


> Playing with some weights.
> 
> View attachment 1576703


nice looking stabs what bow are you putting them on


----------



## Illyan

Got mine Wednesday, ready for start test on the field tomorrow!!!


----------



## ricksmathew

Illyan said:


> Got mine Wednesday, ready for start test on the field tomorrow!!!
> 
> View attachment 1577393



Very nice!


----------



## Highball

treeman65 said:


> nice looking stabs what bow are you putting them on


An Athens Exceed. Was shooting with a new configuration tonight and was liking it.


----------



## Okie101

Not a staffer,but plugging the Dead Centers anyway......waiting for Highball to tell me to get the balancer....


----------



## ricksmathew

Okie101 said:


> Not a staffer,but plugging the Dead Centers anyway......waiting for Highball to tell me to get the balancer....
> View attachment 1577972



I will tell you, get the balancer!


----------



## Okie101

ricksmathew said:


> I will tell you, get the balancer!


Lol.....planning on it. Want a few other things first.....like some riser mounts....:thumbup:


----------



## Highball

With the other bows we've put on it, the balancer has worked great.


----------



## Illyan

Tested mine today and found perfect balance on shoot with 3.5 Oz front and 9.5 Oz on side:

Shoot at 38 yrd:









This stab works great!!!!


----------



## Highball

Nice!


----------



## ricksmathew

Illyan said:


> Tested mine today and found perfect balance on shoot with 3.5 Oz front and 9.5 Oz on side:
> 
> Shoot at 38 yrd:
> 
> View attachment 1578372
> 
> 
> This stab works great!!!!



Nice shooting, I guess you like your DCAP products?


----------



## cncmachiningman

Great to hear all these happy things from all of you, was nice seeing alot of you at the LAS Classic today.


----------



## Illyan

ricksmathew said:


> Nice shooting, I guess you like your DCAP products?


Yes i love my DCAP stab!!!

Great balance, perfect color and quality are present, we make a good team for the season of nature and 3D Courses!!!


----------



## ricksmathew

Illyan said:


> Yes i love my DCAP stab!!!
> 
> Great balance, perfect color and quality are present, we make a good team for the season of nature and 3D Courses!!!




Good to hear!


----------



## Okie101

Sent you a pm Rick....


----------



## RatherBArchery

Great seeing a bunch of DCAP stabs on the shooters bows at the 'Classic' this weekend!!! The word is spreading folks


----------



## xibowhunter

ttt


----------



## treeman65

Got to test my new setup (dead steady) this weekend and I am loving these stabs.The setup is heavier than what I am used to but its working great. I shot 3d on sunday and was 8 up after 20 targets then made so mental mistakes on the other 10 but still ended up 2 up. I shot half a vegas round before leaving for work this morning and it is my firt time shooting even half a round clean.
These are exceptional stabilizers in every way. I got the red end caps and the quality of them is like no other.
thanks dead center.


----------



## Highball

Excited for the news to come!


----------



## treeman65

Highball said:


> Excited for the news to come!


what could that be


----------



## VintageGold

It was great to see more DCAP shooters this year at Lancaster. I also bumped into Todd and Rick great people. Dead Center got about an 50 minutes (0-49:00) of free advertisement lol.. on the 9:00AM main range live feed.

Hope to meet more of the shooters at future shoots!!
Nick


----------



## MICCOX

ttt


----------



## treeman65

ttt


----------



## MICCOX

bump


----------



## MICCOX

ttt


----------



## vftcandy

DCAP...straight bow porn...


----------



## ricksmathew

Nice looking set up Candy!


----------



## vftcandy

Thanks buddy just finished it, used to be all apg camo.


----------



## xibowhunter

Nice bow Candy!!


----------



## MICCOX

Man that bow looks great.


----------



## treeman65

nice looking bow the red end caps are sweetttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt


----------



## MICCOX

To 
the 
top


----------



## MICCOX

bump


----------



## xibowhunter

ttt


----------



## treeman65

bump for the best stabilizers


----------



## xibowhunter

bump


----------



## RatherBArchery

Hey Candy, did you replace the bolts with stainless and polish those or just polish the Steel bolts????? Looks good!! I like the red ends too on my bow Looks like I will be replacing my stab bolts with polished stainless bolts too, NICE!!


----------



## treeman65

RatherBArchery said:


> Hey Candy, did you replace the bolts with stainless and polish those or just polish the Steel bolts????? Looks good!! I like the red ends too on my bow Looks like I will be replacing my stab bolts with polished stainless bolts too, NICE!!


I have to say the red end caps look great on my dominator better yet I am pounding x love the dead steady


----------



## MICCOX

Bttt


----------



## Illyan

Last pics of my bow with my Dead Steady, during the charity shoot last Sunday at my club (Animal Paper target Course)









Another target, 40 meter (44 yards), flat but with some tree and bush on the trajectory, my stab work perfectly in the course!!! (I shoot with the wrapped Nanoforce)


----------



## vftcandy

treeman65 said:


> I have to say the red end caps look great on my dominator better yet I am pounding x love the dead steady


All are polished stainless except for the 5/16 x24 on the offest it is chrome. That one bolt was 2.50, stainless are much cheaper and when polished look just like chrome.


----------



## ricksmathew

I want to let all of you Staff Shooters and supportes of Dead Center Archery that Kent (williamskg6) went out of his way to make us a couple of animated avatars and wallpapers for us to use. Here is the link to his thread and how to get the avatars and wallpaper. Please go to his thread or send him a pm to say Thank You!

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1677065&page=9

Rick


----------



## bowhunter819

He Makes some Sweet avatars too


----------



## xibowhunter

ricksmathew said:


> I want to let all of you Staff Shooters and supportes of Dead Center Archery that Kent (williamskg6) went out of his way to make us a couple of animated avatars and wallpapers for us to use. Here is the link to his thread and how to get the avatars and wallpaper. Please go to his thread or send him a pm to say Thank You!
> 
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1677065&page=9
> 
> Rick


The DCAP avatars and wallpaper Kent made are sweet!


----------



## Illyan

Done!!!!


----------



## ricksmathew

Back to the top for DCAP!


----------



## xibowhunter

bump


----------



## MICCOX

Back
to
the
top
for DCAP.


----------



## MICCOX

ttt


----------



## 88luneke

I received my 8" Dead Steady DCAP stab the Friday before last and shot with it for the first time last Monday in league.

Finally got over the hump and got my first 300, with 49x to boot. Thanks again for a great product and the opportunity to promote it


----------



## MICCOX

That is some great shooting.
And you cant go wrong with DCAP.
They are top of the line for shure and they have the best CS.


----------



## Illyan

MICCOX said:


> That is some great shooting.
> And you cant go wrong with DCAP.
> They are top of the line for shure and they have the best CS.


I agree with that, DCAP are the best stab i have shoot ever and the CS is very good!!!


----------



## xibowhunter

MICCOX said:


> That is some great shooting.
> And you cant go wrong with DCAP.
> They are top of the line for shure and they have the best CS.


For sure! great CS and great products


----------



## Okie101

Dead centers worked great......


----------



## ricksmathew

Okie101 said:


> Dead centers worked great......
> View attachment 1599390



Awesome, congrats!


----------



## xibowhunter

ricksmathew said:


> Awesome, congrats!


That's alot of barbcue right there!!
Great job

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## treeman65

Okie101 said:


> Dead centers worked great......
> View attachment 1599390


now that is one heck of a hog


----------



## MICCOX

ttt


----------



## xibowhunter

Back up

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## treeman65

bump for the best dang stabilizers


----------



## BC Bowstrings

Just got my 15" front bar. Just in time for a 3d tourny this weekend


----------



## MICCOX

ttt


----------



## xibowhunter

Just saw the new DCAP ad banner here on AT ,looks good!


----------



## Illyan

xibowhunter said:


> Just saw the new DCAP ad banner here on AT ,looks good!


That's great


----------



## MICCOX

Morning bump.


----------



## MICCOX

Morning bump.


----------



## Stubby'smom

Just talked to Todd last night and going to order 2 more set ups for the bows that will hopefully be coming in soon!


----------



## paheadhunter

Stubby'smom said:


> Just talked to Todd last night and going to order 2 more set ups for the bows that will hopefully be coming in soon!


Yeah I need to call Todd too. I just sold a bow over the weekend. I forgot to get my stab back from the guy after he shot it! Well at least there's another guy getting the chance to shoot DCAP stabs. Just have to order some more I guess


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MICCOX

back up


----------



## paheadhunter

Back to the top


----------



## MICCOX

Up up up to the top.


----------



## xibowhunter

up for the day


----------



## MICCOX

bttt


----------



## xibowhunter

ttt

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## xibowhunter

back up


----------



## MICCOX

ttt


----------



## ricksmathew

More new wallpapers and avatars from Kent!

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1677065&page=10


----------



## Illyan

Wonderful work


----------



## xibowhunter

ricksmathew said:


> More new wallpapers and avatars from Kent!
> 
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1677065&page=10


I put one on my phone, Thank you Kent!


----------



## fm1876

Just finished talking with Todd, i got my bars and wieghts ordered. I should see them next week.


----------



## bowhunter819

Great Company to be a part of! My Bars still look brand new going on 2 years now!


----------



## MICCOX

Ttt


----------



## xibowhunter

ttt


----------



## Illyan

My first competition with my all new Dead Steady set this Sunday 17 th March, a "Nature Course" (Animal Paper target), 42 target for a max 1470 points...wish me good luck !!! :thumb:


----------



## MICCOX

Ttt


----------



## MICCOX

ttt


----------



## xibowhunter

ttt


----------



## ricksmathew

Some awesome things to come soon for Staff Shooters! Stay Tuned!


----------



## bowhunter819

ricksmathew said:


> Some awesome things to come soon for Staff Shooters! Stay Tuned!


Great! Got the Email with the Killer Wallpapers and Avatars..  

Cant wait to see whats in store!!


----------



## Illyan

Me too, got mail, what a great news!!!!!


----------



## xibowhunter

ricksmathew said:


> Some awesome things to come soon for Staff Shooters! Stay Tuned!


Rick ,Thanks for the avatars and wallpaper.Any chance one of the awesome things to come will be a DCAP shooter shirt??


----------



## treeman65

Thanks for being so good to us staff shooters


----------



## ricksmathew

xibowhunter said:


> Rick ,Thanks for the avatars and wallpaper.Any chance one of the awesome things to come will be a DCAP shooter shirt??



Stay tuned!


----------



## xibowhunter

ricksmathew said:


> Stay tuned!


I most certainly will !! 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## paheadhunter

Just decked out my iPad with a new wall paper. Thanks Todd Lana and Rick 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tonto79

Ordering my 10" Dead Silent stabilizer sometime this week for my first 3D tourney April 7th. Thanks for selecting me for the 2013 Staff Shooting team !


----------



## MICCOX

Cant wait to see what is coming.


----------



## fm1876

My stabilizers came in the mail today. 5:30 cannot get here fast enough today so I can go home and play.


----------



## paheadhunter

Just ordered my dead level hunter! I can't wait! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RatherBArchery

Exciting year so far for DCAP, I like what I have been seeing!!!


----------



## MICCOX

Bump


----------



## paheadhunter

fm1876 said:


> My stabilizers came in the mail today. 5:30 cannot get here fast enough today so I can go home and play.


So now that you had them for a couple of days how do you like them? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fm1876

The 24" dead steady with wieghts on my Commander, getting ir ready to shoot AZ cup. I like the rezults the last couple days this weekend I will get it all set with proper wieghts that work for me.

The 4" dead silent will go on the Experience bow when I get it back from shop new custom strings and cables being made. I went woth the 4" because the Experience is extremly balanced and could be shot without a stabilizer.

The quality of construction and material in booth are great. DCAP really has a great product line. Thank you DCAP for allowing me the opportunity to represent your company.


----------



## MICCOX

ttt


----------



## xibowhunter

ttt

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## slickrickjr57

Check out this great setup. Todd, Lana, and Rick are great people, and make Great products. I couldn't be happier with my stabilizers, and I use their Pro Bow Balancer at work, and it works great.


----------



## paheadhunter

Nice looking setup there the crew at DCAP will set you up right 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ricksmathew

slickrickjr57 said:


> Check out this great setup. Todd, Lana, and Rick are great people, and make Great products. I couldn't be happier with my stabilizers, and I use their Pro Bow Balancer at work, and it works great.
> View attachment 1632639
> View attachment 1632639
> View attachment 1632640
> View attachment 1632641
> View attachment 1632642
> View attachment 1632643



Looks great Rick, thanks!


----------



## bowhunter819

Still Rocking My set-up! 

2012 g5 Centroid
Hogg Father
Limbdriver
18" Front Bar 
with 2 12" Side Bars. 
Quick Disconnects all around


----------



## RatherBArchery

slickrickjr57 said:


> Check out this great setup. Todd, Lana, and Rick are great people, and make Great products. I couldn't be happier with my stabilizers, and I use their Pro Bow Balancer at work, and it works great.
> View attachment 1632639
> View attachment 1632639
> View attachment 1632640
> View attachment 1632641
> View attachment 1632642
> View attachment 1632643


Looks GOOD Rick, now if you could get that guy in the forth picture to start shooting them


----------



## Illyan

Nice rig!!!!


----------



## Carpenterdan56

Still looking for shooters ? What about seniors ?


----------



## ricksmathew

Carpenterdan56 said:


> Still looking for shooters ? What about seniors ?



Sorry, all spots have been filled for 2013. Thanks for your interest though and check back at the end of the year.


----------



## Tonto79

WOW ! Just when I think my new Hoyt Spyder Turbo can't *POSSIBLY* get any better, I come home and see a box from DCAP on my front porch. My 10" Dead Silent stabilizer just finished my bow out completely !! I'm heading to the range right now ! :jam:


----------



## Tonto79

yeah buddy !!


----------



## paheadhunter

Just got the email my dead level hunter shipped. Now the harder part. Waiting on the mailman!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xibowhunter

paheadhunter said:


> Just got the email my dead level hunter shipped. Now the harder part. Waiting on the mailman!
> You live in Pa 2 days tops!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## xibowhunter

ttt

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MICCOX

bump


----------



## ricksmathew

Happy Easter everyone, Email sent out to Staff Shooters!


----------



## xibowhunter

ttt

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MICCOX

bump


----------



## xibowhunter

Bump

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## paheadhunter

So I have an idea and wondering if anyone else has thought this or tried it. How about a dead level setup out of a v-bar?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RatherBArchery

Excited to be getting my new weight set on Sunday, they look GREAT from the pictures I have seen!!!!!


----------



## Illyan

Bump


----------



## MICCOX

Rick sent you a PM.


----------



## ricksmathew

MICCOX said:


> Rick sent you a PM.


Replied to Mike!


----------



## rocket80

On way home from west Monroe had three bad arrows and ended up 9 down in hunter class. Shot with some good guys and had a good time.


----------



## ricksmathew

rocket80 said:


> On way home from west Monroe had three bad arrows and ended up 9 down in hunter class. Shot with some good guys and had a good time.



Good shooting Brett!


----------



## fm1876

Well the AZ Cup was my 1st shoot to start off the 2013 shooting season. Lets just say I left some point unaccounted for that cost me making the cut to go to shootoffs. I know that I have the ability to perform better then I did, disappointed in myself but shake this one off and prepare for next shoot.


----------



## MICCOX

bump


----------



## dhayse32

TTT Cannot wait to get my new rig so that i can get to shooting! Need to get that DCAP Dead Level system ASAP!


----------



## ricksmathew

dhayse32 said:


> TTT Cannot wait to get my new rig so that i can get to shooting! Need to get that DCAP Dead Level system ASAP!



You will love it Dustin!


----------



## MICCOX

ttt


----------



## ricksmathew

New Co-Op staff email to come out this evening, if you don't receive it let me know!


----------



## rocket80

Very cool Rick may have to try that out


----------



## ricksmathew

rocket80 said:


> Very cool Rick may have to try that out


Your welcome Brett!


----------



## MICCOX

ttt


----------



## RatherBArchery

Just wanted to point out that Todd and Staff Coordinator Rick took time out of their busy schedules to visit the 'Staff' shooters at last weekends PA State Indoor Championships. He wasn't there to sell anything just support his shooters, now that is class!!! I myself appreciate being able to wear DCAP colors on and off the shooting line for this reason alone. GREAT FOLKS all around!!!


----------



## xibowhunter

Rick thanks for the co-op info

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ricksmathew

xibowhunter said:


> Rick thanks for the co-op info
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2



Your welcome, more to come hopefuly!


----------



## rocket80

Little eye candy and finally got it where I want it


----------



## MICCOX

That is one nice Supra.


----------



## vftcandy

The Hulk....


----------



## xibowhunter

Very nice candy


----------



## Highball

Good day in the woods today. Unfortunately, I didn't get my stab in the pic.


----------



## rocket80

Come on Logan your better than that lol. Congrats you to guys on your birds this morning


----------



## Highball

Lol. I was just trying to hurry and not let my phone get fried in the rain


----------



## ricksmathew

Congrats Logan!


----------



## roofer

great job getting allthe co-ops


----------



## paheadhunter

Congrats Logan on the bird. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

Well although I'm not on staff, I just wanted to say thank you to all the DCAP family who habe helped me and answered all my questions. I've decided to make the switch and just ordered a set of bars from Lancaster Archery! I will be running a 15" Dead Steady bar up front, and a 10" Dead Steady out the back. Got some of the killer new weights as well. I'm even flipping UPS Next day air so that I can have them on my bow and hit the range with them this weekend! I will be sure to let y'all know how they perform for me as well as post up some pics.


----------



## xibowhunter

TREESTANDSNYPER said:


> Well although I'm not on staff, I just wanted to say thank you to all the DCAP family who habe helped me and answered all my questions. I've decided to make the switch and just ordered a set of bars from Lancaster Archery! I will be running a 15" Dead Steady bar up front, and a 10" Dead Steady out the back. Got some of the killer new weights as well. I'm even flipping UPS Next day air so that I can have them on my bow and hit the range with them this weekend! I will be sure to let y'all know how they perform for me as well as post up some pics.


Snyper, I knew you'd make the right decision! Welcome to the DCAP family!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

Thanks buddy, I can't wait to get them on my New Breed! Can you say excited!


----------



## ricksmathew

TREESTANDSNYPER said:


> Well although I'm not on staff, I just wanted to say thank you to all the DCAP family who habe helped me and answered all my questions. I've decided to make the switch and just ordered a set of bars from Lancaster Archery! I will be running a 15" Dead Steady bar up front, and a 10" Dead Steady out the back. Got some of the killer new weights as well. I'm even flipping UPS Next day air so that I can have them on my bow and hit the range with them this weekend! I will be sure to let y'all know how they perform for me as well as post up some pics.




Nice to have you shooting DCAP products, make sure to post a pic and let us know what you think of them!


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

I will definitely do that!


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

I had a nice surprise waiting for me when I got home from work today!!! 15" main, and a 10" off the back. Running the new weights on them, 6 oz. off both bars. I'm also using the DCAP riser mount for my back bar. These bars look amazing, I can't wait to shoot this new set-up tomorrow! Thanks to all the DCAP team that answered my questions, and a special thanks to Todd for all his help/info on the phone the other night.


----------



## ricksmathew

Looks great, let us know what you think of them after you shoot them tomorrow!


----------



## xibowhunter

Looks good Snyper

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Highball

Nice setup


----------



## paheadhunter

Can't wait to hear your review 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NY911

TREESTANDSNYPER said:


> I had a nice surprise waiting for me when I got home from work today!!! 15" main, and a 10" off the back. Running the new weights on them, 6 oz. off both bars. I'm also using the DCAP riser mount for my back bar. These bars look amazing, I can't wait to shoot this new set-up tomorrow! Thanks to all the DCAP team that answered my questions, and a special thanks to Todd for all his help/info on the phone the other night.


Wow...that looks awesome.....

Seriously......perfect 10 all around...


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

Thanks buddy, they are super nice!


----------



## vftcandy

TREESTANDSNYPER said:


> Thanks buddy, they are super nice!


Yep, Dcap is the Jam! You polish up that longhorn yet?


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

Not yet, should be this weekend though.


----------



## MICCOX

ttt


----------



## RatherBArchery

Got to loved those new weights!!!


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

Yeah, they are super nice! I really like the rubber that wraps around the weights. Very nice touch, it's the little details like this that sets DCAP apart from the rest of the pack. DCAP is a step above what the others are doing.


----------



## RatherBArchery

Yep, so true!! I am currently looking for RED O-rings for my weights!!! Figure that would make them pop:shade:


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

I am really loving my new DCAP bars. You get such a great feel at the shot. When I was originally looking at getting these bars, I thought man what a great price. Then I thought, surely something must be up. Well these bars are just awesome, beyond my expectations. The quality, looks, adjustability and feel of them at the shot are absolutely the best. I've owned recently B-Stinger Premier Plus bars... and I can honestly say I would choose my DCAP bars over any bars on the market today. They are seriously that good.


----------



## xibowhunter

TREESTANDSNYPER said:


> I am really loving my new DCAP bars. You get such a great feel at the shot. When I was originally looking at getting these bars, I thought man what a great price. Then I thought, surely something must be up. Well these bars are just awesome, beyond my expectations. The quality, looks, adjustability and feel of them at the shot are absolutely the best. I've owned recently B-Stinger Premier Plus bars... and I can honestly say I would choose my DCAP bars over any bars on the market today. They are seriously that good.


I hate to say it but...... I told you 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ricksmathew

TREESTANDSNYPER said:


> I am really loving my new DCAP bars. You get such a great feel at the shot. When I was originally looking at getting these bars, I thought man what a great price. Then I thought, surely something must be up. Well these bars are just awesome, beyond my expectations. The quality, looks, adjustability and feel of them at the shot are absolutely the best. I've owned recently B-Stinger Premier Plus bars... and I can honestly say I would choose my DCAP bars over any bars on the market today. They are seriously that good.



Great to hear and really glad you like them, we are here to help!


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

Lol...that you did my friend! Every single person I spoke to while I was making my decision said how great they were. Boy were they ever right. I'm so happy I made the switch to DCAP!


----------



## xibowhunter

I'm glad you like them!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## paheadhunter

Anyone have any turkey success to share? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MICCOX

I shot mine on opening day just cant get pics to uploud from my phone.


----------



## Highball

MICCOX said:


> I shot mine on opening day just cant get pics to uploud from my phone.


Is it saying its not a valid image file? I had that issue on another forum using tapatalk and had to upload it using the "tapatalk hosted" option instead of "this forum" to get pics to upload from my phone.


----------



## MICCOX

ttt


----------



## xibowhunter

bump


----------



## fm1876

2013 Silver Arrow in Prescott AZ. Put on by Granite Mountain Archers: 1st place finish in Male Open Class, total points 437 from 45 targets.


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

fm1876 said:


> 2013 Silver Arrow in Prescott AZ. Put on by Granite Mountain Archers: 1st place finish in Male Open Class, total points 437 from 45 targets.


Awesome shooting, congrats!!!


----------



## bowhunter819

Back ttt


----------



## MICCOX

bump


----------



## paheadhunter

fm1876 said:


> 2013 Silver Arrow in Prescott AZ. Put on by Granite Mountain Archers: 1st place finish in Male Open Class, total points 437 from 45 targets.


Congrats man! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MICCOX

Back to the top for DCAP.


----------



## MICCOX

bump


----------



## xibowhunter

ttt

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Okie101

Touched up the ends on the front stab.....


----------



## Highball

Okie101 said:


> Touched up the ends on the front stab.....
> View attachment 1665532


Looks good!


----------



## paheadhunter

Okie that looks nice! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MICCOX

Back up for Todd and DCAP.


----------



## treeman65

ttt


----------



## xibowhunter

ttt

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Highball

Anyone been out hunting or have any shoots coming up in the near future?


----------



## MICCOX

ttt


----------



## xibowhunter

ttt

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MICCOX

bump


----------



## xibowhunter

Bump

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Allegany59

Im putting together an open rig and your stabs have come highly recommended from Bob at Non Typical Outdoors. Are you still looking for staff shooters?


----------



## ricksmathew

Allegany59 said:


> Im putting together an open rig and your stabs have come highly recommended from Bob at Non Typical Outdoors. Are you still looking for staff shooters?



We are full this year, we will be looking again at the beginning of 2014.


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

Allegany59 said:


> Im putting together an open rig and your stabs have come highly recommended from Bob at Non Typical Outdoors. Are you still looking for staff shooters?


Where in western NY are you located? I can tell you that the DCAP bars are incredible. I've shot tons of the best bars on the market today. The DCAP stabs are my absolute favorite. I sold my B-Stinger Premier Plus bars when I got my Dead Steady series bars. I'm not on their staff, and I can tell you these bars are for real.


----------



## Allegany59

im in tonawanda.


----------



## Highball

Did anyone shoot Bedford? If so, how'd you do? I had to settle for getting some range time in at the local conservation area.


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

Allegany59 said:


> im in tonawanda.


Not that far away from me, I live in Wyoming county.


----------



## xibowhunter

bump

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## treeman65

Highball said:


> Did anyone shoot Bedford? If so, how'd you do? I had to settle for getting some range time in at the local conservation area.


unforunately i didnt get too. I dont know what i was thinking selling my bow before my new one come in but hope to be at erie


----------



## rocket80

I didn't go either but I'm ready to go to London next week. On a side note I called sword on Tues and Rod had me a sight to my house today. Good people to deal with


----------



## ricksmathew

rocket80 said:


> I didn't go either but I'm ready to go to London next week. On a side note I called sword on Tues and Rod had me a sight to my house today. Good people to deal with



Good to hear Bret !


----------



## MICCOX

bump


----------



## MICCOX

bump


----------



## xibowhunter

ttt

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Highball

Quick Disconnects: Who runs a 10°, who runs straight, and who had used both?

I'm running to 10° qd right now but I'm thinking of switching to a straight qd because it feels to me like I was holding better when I was running the stab straight off the bow. Have any of you noticed a big difference from one to another?


----------



## xibowhunter

Highball said:


> Quick Disconnects: Who runs a 10°, who runs straight, and who had used both?
> 
> I'm running to 10° qd right now but I'm thinking of switching to a straight qd because it feels to me like I was holding better when I was running the stab straight off the bow. Have any of you noticed a big difference from one to another?


I used a straight in the past, now I'm using a 10qdc and I like it much better ,I hold alot steadier with it,but that's just me.I also added 6oz. in between the qdc and the stabilizer for more mass weight ,that also helps me hold steadier.


----------



## rocket80

Waking up in London this morning and the radar isn't looking so good. Hopefully it will do some breaking up. Hopefully get one round in


----------



## Highball

Good luck, Brett


----------



## MICCOX

bump


----------



## Illyan

Bump


----------



## xibowhunter

ttt for the proud new Grandparents 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Okie101

Nice looking full page add in the new Lancaster 2013-2014 archers wishbook....:thumbup:


----------



## RatherBArchery

I feel a 10 degree down QD helps my bow settle quicker on target after drawing!! Switched during indoor and was sold on it. I also don't like to see my stab end when aiming either, it rocks me to sleep


----------



## paheadhunter

RatherBArchery said:


> I feel a 10 degree down QD helps my bow settle quicker on target after drawing!! Switched during indoor and was sold on it. I also don't like to see my stab end when aiming either, it rocks me to sleep


I find that too with the bow settling quicker. Never really noticed a difference in my sight picture, but I have a straight I'll have to throw on and see what it does


----------



## Highball

I get a little wobble when I hit the draw stops with a straight bar, but it seems like once the wobble dies I was holding steadier. Maybe I'll just have to get a straight qd and try both.


----------



## MICCOX

bump


----------



## MICCOX

Back up


----------



## dhayse32

Bump! Hope everyone had a great fathers day! 

DLH system will be on order soon, cannot wait to finish my hunting setup and get to shoot! Good luck at the shoots fellas!


----------



## dhayse32

Oh, almost forgot, but....today is Todd's birthday, he is 21. :darkbeer:

Happy Birthday Todd!


----------



## xibowhunter

Happy Birthday Todd


----------



## xibowhunter

Thanks for the co ops Rick

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ricksmathew

xibowhunter said:


> Thanks for the co ops Rick
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


Your welcome, thank Todd and Lana for making such great products that these other companies want to Co-op with us!


----------



## xibowhunter

Thanks Todd and Lana!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Stubby'smom

I've used both and honestly I don't notice much difference. Currently I'm using the 10 degree.


----------



## ricksmathew

Let's get a head count, who is going to be in Merango to check out the new trailer?


----------



## wizzer

I hope to be there!!!!!!


----------



## rocket80

Anyone coming down to metropolis this weekend?


----------



## gynx

My dad and I will both be there. Can't wait to see it, looks sweet!


----------



## MICCOX

ttt


----------



## rocket80

Happy 4th my dcap peeps


----------



## ricksmathew

rocket80 said:


> Happy 4th my dcap peeps


Hey Brett, Post up a pic of your bear that you shot!


----------



## rocket80

Not the best pic I got some others I just need the guy to email me them. This is the the hunt I won in the raffle with Jason at Athens. It was at Tippmann outfitters in Quebec Canada. They are some first class people and have a ton of bears. This dude came out at about 15 yards and hung out for a few min. I got stood up and he was walking straight away I drew back and luckily he turned to the left giving me a great quarting away shot. It was an awesome time and would love to go back some day.


----------



## ricksmathew

Congrats on the bear, very nice!


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

Congratulations on a really nice bear Brett!


----------



## rocket80

Thanks guys


----------



## Highball

Nice bear, Brett! Anyone been able to get out shooting lately? Between work an fixing up the house, I've been busier than a one-legged man in a butt kicking contest so I have to live my archery life vicariously through all of you right now


----------



## MICCOX

ttt


----------



## ricksmathew

New colored wraps for your Dead Silent Series stabs, customize them in your favorite color! Available in Black, Red, Blue, Orange, Green and a Magenta ( Between Purple and Pink). They were a huge hit in Merango at the IBO Shoot.

View attachment 1711594


----------



## MICCOX

Man they look great.


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

Love the look of those wraps! Might need to get some orange ones for my stabs.


----------



## xibowhunter

They look good I'll check em out at 7 springs

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MICCOX

TTT For the new wraps.


----------



## xibowhunter

ttt

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MICCOX

Back up for more to see.


----------



## xibowhunter

ttt

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## vftcandy

How much do the wraps run?


----------



## ricksmathew

Had a good day at Archery Addictions 1 year anniversary, nice to see some familiar faces there!


----------



## xibowhunter

morning bump


----------



## Highball

Who's about ready to get dead center on some venison heart!?!?


----------



## paheadhunter

Highball said:


> Who's about ready to get dead center on some venison heart!?!?


Man I've been ready since season ended last year 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunter819

Man that season is getting close! Took my DCA target stabs off and put the DCA hunting stab on


----------



## ricksmathew

bowhunter819 said:


> Man that season is getting close! Took my DCA target stabs off and put the DCA hunting stab on


I am getting ready myself, IBO World's next weekend and then it will be nothing but getting ready for deer hunting!


----------



## xibowhunter

ricksmathew said:


> I am getting ready myself, IBO World's next weekend and then it will be nothing but getting ready for deer hunting!


Rick you gonna be there next week?

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ricksmathew

xibowhunter said:


> Rick you gonna be there next week?
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2



Yes I will be there!


----------



## xibowhunter

ricksmathew said:


> Yes I will be there!


Good deal,looking forward to meeting the whole DCAP crew

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dhayse32

Good luck everyone at the IBO shoot!!

Rick, you deer hunt????


----------



## ricksmathew

dhayse32 said:


> Good luck everyone at the IBO shoot!!
> 
> Rick, you deer hunt????



Just a little Dustin!


----------



## xibowhunter

ttt


----------



## xibowhunter

Bump

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ricksmathew

DCAP trailer is set up and ready to go at Seven Springs, hope to see you all there!


----------



## xibowhunter

ricksmathew said:


> DCAP trailer is set up and ready to go at Seven Springs, hope to see you all there!


I'll stop by tomorrow and see you guys!


----------



## xibowhunter

ttt


----------



## Okie101

Now if the Indian does everything right, the Judgement should be Dead Center....


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

Looks killer!


----------



## rocket80

Looks good okie


----------



## xibowhunter

I saw a lot of bows rockin' DCAP setups at the Worlds...it is a beautiful thing !


----------



## ricksmathew

We just want to say Thanks for everybody that stopped by the trailer at IBO Worlds and said hello, we appreciate everyone of you for using DCAP Products, your support and for getting the word out!

Thank You!


----------



## xibowhunter

Rick, I got to meet Todd and Lana , but every time I stopped at the trailer you weren't around,maybe next time

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ricksmathew

xibowhunter said:


> Rick, I got to meet Todd and Lana , but every time I stopped at the trailer you weren't around,maybe next time
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


Sorry, I was probably on the course!


----------



## xibowhunter

ttt


----------



## MICCOX

bump


----------



## Highball

Anybody have any hunting seasons start yet? I know things are getting rolling out west.


----------



## Okie101

Not yet. We start Oct.1st. Doing some glassing though.....


----------



## xibowhunter

Bump

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 4


----------



## xibowhunter

ttt

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ricksmathew

Staff contracts for 2014 will be going out next week, also will be announcing a Bowhunting Staff for next year!


----------



## rocket80

Crazy that its already been a year. Good news season starts next weekend here in the bluegrass state


----------



## paheadhunter

It is crazy it's been a year again. As always I look back and think I could have got to more shoots. But work always seems to stop from getting everywhere I want


----------



## xibowhunter

Mailed my app in for 2014 Staff ,this year went by fast, it seems like the older I get the quicker the days go by.


----------



## ricksmathew

Kind of late notice but we have the Trailer set up at the Carlisle Hunting and Sports Show this weekend, stop out and say Hi!


----------



## MICCOX

Back to the top.
Deer season opens oct 1 I cant wait.


----------



## Highball

Season opens this Sunday here in MO, but the temps need to back away from the 100° mark before I climb up in a tree.


----------



## ricksmathew

October 5 here in Pa.


----------



## MICCOX

Ttt


----------



## xibowhunter

ttt

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 4


----------



## xibowhunter

ttt


----------



## rocket80

If anyone has an 8 or 10 inch stab on the cheap message me please


----------



## xibowhunter

ttt


----------



## Illyan

This Week-end, one part of the Dead Center Team france has gone to the Archery Festival of Allons, in french Alps and we get the first page of the Regional Newspaper:



















We has get a booth for show Dead Center Archery Products with the Archeryholic Team france and the French Archery Clinic:


----------



## Highball

Very cool!


----------



## MICCOX

To the top for the afternoon.


----------



## xibowhunter

ttt


----------



## paheadhunter

all the fellow PA boys ready to go for saturday?


----------



## ricksmathew

paheadhunter said:


> all the fellow PA boys ready to go for saturday?



I have to work on Saturday, maybe next weekend. Good luck to all of you!


----------



## RatherBArchery

This Pa guy is going to Ohio for the weekend, look out big boy's!!! Have DCAP stab, will travel!!


----------



## ricksmathew

RatherBArchery said:


> This Pa guy is going to Ohio for the weekend, look out big boy's!!! Have DCAP stab, will travel!!



Good luck Ray, I won't be out there until of the end of the month!


----------



## Ault

ricksmathew said:


> Good luck Ray, I won't be out there until of the end of the month!


Hunting Marysville ohio then off to Belmont county come November


----------



## ricksmathew

Ault said:


> Hunting Marysville ohio then off to Belmont county come November



Good luck Joe!


----------



## Ault

ricksmathew said:


> Good luck Joe!


thanks buddy


----------



## WT-assasin

Nice snow camo pulse he is shooting :clap2:


----------



## RatherBArchery

This is more of a check stands/pull cards/fill feeders hunt, not expecting much with the temps??!! I have been surprised before  The PSE with DCAP stab will be hanging beside me though!!!


ricksmathew said:


> Good luck Ray, I won't be out there until of the end of the month!


----------



## ricksmathew

RatherBArchery said:


> This is more of a check stands/pull cards/fill feeders hunt, not expecting much with the temps??!! I have been surprised before  The PSE with DCAP stab will be hanging beside me though!!!



Some nice buck have been shot in Ohio already this year but those guys have those deer patterned all summer.


----------



## RatherBArchery

You never know what I'll find on the trail cameras???


----------



## MICCOX

Ttt


----------



## Highball

Anyone having any luck yet?


----------



## paheadhunter

Nothing here yet. Saw about 10-12 Saturday morning but nothing close enough


----------



## xibowhunter

ttt


----------



## xibowhunter

ttt


----------



## Okie101

Pro balancer on the way.....


----------



## Highball

Awesome, you'll like it a lot


----------



## ricksmathew

Okie101 said:


> Pro balancer on the way.....



Nice!


----------



## xibowhunter

ttt


----------



## Okie101

Looky what I'm gonna play with.


----------



## Highball

Nice!


----------



## ricksmathew

Have fun Okie101


----------



## Old Man Archer

Have to say the new Snow camo stab matches my Elite Snow bows perfectly and made my GT500 absolutely silent it sure lives up to its name. Now if Todd could only get a Snow wrap with Dead Center name on it to put on my target set ups. Hint , Hint


----------



## ricksmathew

Old Man Archer said:


> Have to say the new Snow camo stab matches my Elite Snow bows perfectly and made my GT500 absolutely silent it sure lives up to its name. Now if Todd could only get a Snow wrap with Dead Center name on it to put on my target set ups. Hint , Hint



I will let him know!


----------



## Okie101

That'll do. Should have got this thing earlier....


----------



## Ault

Dead silent on the k6!


----------



## xibowhunter

bump


----------



## Illyan

There is few pics of my bow and my wife's bow, perfectly balanced with full DCAP Set:

The Lycan "womenised" of my wife:





















My Elite Pure 2011:


----------



## xibowhunter

Bump


----------



## rocket80

Finally able to get me a doe this morning. Good thing because ran out of burger the other day.


----------



## Okie101

Way to go rocket....


----------



## rocket80

What's everyone so quiet for?


----------



## Highball

rocket80 said:


> What's everyone so quiet for?


The rut ;-)


----------



## xibowhunter

ttt


----------



## MICCOX

bump


----------



## MICCOX

ttt


----------



## xibowhunter

ttt


----------



## MICCOX

bump


----------



## MICCOX

bump


----------



## MICCOX

ttt


----------



## xibowhunter

ttt


----------



## xibowhunter

ttt


----------



## ricksmathew

Hey guys and gals, lets see some pics from your harvests this year!


----------



## xibowhunter

ttt


----------



## Ghost 133

Just talked to Todd today. Got some DCAP goodies on the way. They were working on the ATA show booth. Looking forward to seeing him there again.


----------



## Okie101

Was hoping to be at the ATA show this year....don't look like I'm gonna make it.

Rick, I would post up some pics of harvest's but deer movement has been very minimal this year.


----------



## rocket80

Yeah only thing I have shot was that doe on the previous page. Nashville is a fun city any you guys going will have a good time.


----------



## MICCOX

Okie101 said:


> Was hoping to be at the ATA show this year....don't look like I'm gonna make it.
> 
> Rick, I would post up some pics of harvest's but deer movement has been very minimal this year.


X2 on that have seen very few.


----------



## xibowhunter

ttt


----------



## Highball

Anybody still out there hunting? Who's getting prepared for indoor season?


----------



## rocket80

I may hunt a little more after Christmas


----------



## RatherBArchery

Indoor spot bow is rocking already with my DCAP stab system leading the way!!! It is nice knowing that is one area of my set-up that WILL NOT let me down!!


----------



## fm1876

I have mixed bag hunt un Jan. (Javalina and Deer) I plan to start 2014 out right.


----------



## xibowhunter

ttt


----------



## treeman65

Been shooting indoors for a month now it's so nice to shoot a round without back pain again
Merry Christmas to everyone at dcap and all you shooters


----------



## MICCOX

ttt


----------



## Okie101

Like father, like daughter...


----------



## MileHighOutlaw

Looking good!


----------



## MileHighOutlaw

Gonna call tomorrow and see if I can get a Dead Level set up and a Pro Balancer before the ATA show


----------



## Highball

Happy New Year, everyone!


----------



## MileHighOutlaw

Happy New Year to you.


----------



## Okie101

Back at ya Highball.


----------



## MICCOX

So what will be new for 2014.
How about some Stormy Hardwoods camo.


----------



## rocket80

Anyone have a 27-30 inch stab they wanna sell?


----------



## Highball

Had my first night of 5-spot league last night. Shot a 293/32. Need to make a couple small adjustments here and there, but I kept it in the 290's on the first night. I'm not going to beat myself up too bad since I switched back to my X-Ringers and haven't shot my eXcell more than a few shots since I started focusing on hunting in August.


----------



## Highball




----------



## MICCOX

ttt


----------



## xibowhunter

ttt


----------



## ricksmathew

MICCOX said:


> So what will be new for 2014.
> How about some Stormy Hardwoods camo.



Yes we will have a few of the Stormy Hardwoods patterns available, not sure which yet though. They will be available in 6-8 weeks.


----------



## Breathn

*ttt*

here ya go...ive got some stab pics somewhere of it..ill dig those up..super nice folks at deadcenter...and really nice stabilizers


----------



## Breathn

*ttt*

ttt


----------



## xibowhunter

ttt


----------



## xibowhunter

ttt


----------



## MileHighOutlaw

Got my pro balancer and my dead level bars in and I was so surprised how off my rigs were when I put them in the balancer. All of my rigs have been outfitted with the dead steady stabilizers so going with the dead level was different. I'm not sure if I like the aluminum bars over the carbon. This is also the first time using a back bar on my bow and it was a different feeling as well.


----------



## rocket80

Once you get used to your back bar you will like it. I can't even hold a bow straight that doesn't have one anymore.


----------



## MICCOX

MileHighOutlaw said:


> Got my pro balancer and my dead level bars in and I was so surprised how off my rigs were when I put them in the balancer. All of my rigs have been outfitted with the dead steady stabilizers so going with the dead level was different. I'm not sure if I like the aluminum bars over the carbon. This is also the first time using a back bar on my bow and it was a different feeling as well.


Say Tom we need pics of the new bow and the Dead Level hunter.


----------



## xibowhunter

Bump


----------



## xibowhunter

ttt


----------



## MileHighOutlaw

Finally got around to getting some pictures.


----------



## ricksmathew

MileHighOutlaw said:


> Finally got around to getting some pictures.


Looking good!


----------



## MICCOX

ttt


----------



## bowhunter819

MileHigh, How you like that Bow?? Changing around my set up and was giving the Obsession line a look...


----------



## xibowhunter

bump


----------



## MileHighOutlaw

bowhunter819 said:


> MileHigh, How you like that Bow?? Changing around my set up and was giving the Obsession line a look...


Hey bro sorry it took so long to reply I didn't see this. I have shot Mathews and Elite so this was my first dealing with Obsession. A buddy back in Hawaii has been shooting them for awhile now and told me to just buy one. The closest dealer around here is 4 hours away I told him. He told me to trust him and just order one. 

So I took a big gamble and just ordered one. The finish is flawless. The draw with a 6 inch brace feels the same as my GT500 with a 7 inch brace. It holds rock steady like my Elites do. Did I mention fast? I took my same hunting arrow and shot it through all my bows with same draw length and poundage. Heli m-292 GT500-302 Evolution-322. Now I'm not a speed freak but I was pretty impressed with the results. Of course the folks on the range keep asking what bow is that? We don't see many Obsessions around here. In fact I think I'm the only one.


----------



## rocket80

Anybody ready for foam? I know I have to holler at Todd to get a couple bars. Other than that I'm about ready.


----------



## MileHighOutlaw

I am soooooo ready. I finished fletching up some GT 22's last night.


----------



## Tonto79

I can't wait for our outdoor 3D season to kick off around here ! We have an indoor tournament at a local club around here that is a lot of fun, but nothing beats the outdoors. Jan. 12th I won the first indoor shoot with a 284 and we have another shoot next weekend. I had a lot of people asking me about my Dead Silent stabilizer, and several people are going to be ordering them in the next few months. I've also started an archery team with a bunch of friends and I know that at least two of them will be ordering Dead Silent stabs in the next few weeks too.


----------



## Illyan

Many DCAP Team France members will shoot a indoor 3D this week-end in south of France. Just friendly contest because we don't have 3D indoor championship in France. And we will shoot disguised for the fun ;-)


----------



## treeman65

rocket80 said:


> Anybody ready for foam? I know I have to holler at Todd to get a couple bars. Other than that I'm about ready.


I'm so ready for outdoor foam. We are headed to fort Benning Asa pro/am on the 27th. So are any of you team members going to be there?


----------



## xibowhunter

ttt


----------



## MICCOX

Bump


----------



## Okie101

Great weekend shooting one of these...


----------



## ricksmathew

Okie101 said:


> Great weekend shooting one of these...



Awesome, nice shooting!


----------



## xibowhunter

ttt


----------



## xibowhunter

Up for the morning crowd


----------



## Tonto79

that's a smasher hog !


----------



## Highball

Nice hog, Travis!


----------



## paheadhunter

Nice looking hog congrats!


----------



## MICCOX

ttt


----------



## ricksmathew

Let's see some 3d set ups for this Spring!


----------



## MileHighOutlaw

I will be shooting either one of these until my Addiction gets here.


----------



## Okie101




----------



## xibowhunter

I'll be shooting this


----------



## treeman65

Ttt for an awesome company. Just order some new back bars and inline weights


----------



## xibowhunter

ttt


----------



## xibowhunter

Rick , Thanks for the great 
Co op offers!


----------



## treeman65

Thanks rick for the email and co-ops. Between the great products and all you do for us shooters is AWESOM
DCAP is definitly first class


----------



## ricksmathew

xibowhunter said:


> Rick , Thanks for the great
> Co op offers!





treeman65 said:


> Thanks rick for the email and co-ops. Between the great products and all you do for us shooters is AWESOM
> DCAP is definitly first class



You guys are welcome!


----------



## ohiohunter02

My setup so far for HC/AHC ... 

Rick you the man.. awesome co-ops..


----------



## ricksmathew

Thanks Joe, nice looking set up!


----------



## Highball

Anyone turkey hunting yet? We have just under a month here in MO.


----------



## bowhunttx81

sent mine on the website


----------



## bowhunttx81

Sorry my phone did not have my entire sentence in there when I pressed post. Was trying to say I sent mine and have been looking on the website


----------



## treeman65

Highball said:


> Anyone turkey hunting yet? We have just under a month here in MO.


Not till May 3 in pa but have been seeing some nice looking birds


----------



## xibowhunter

ttt


----------



## vftcandy

Just got my stabs finished


----------



## xibowhunter

Candy , those are sick! Great job


----------



## vftcandy

xibowhunter said:


> Candy , those are sick! Great job


Onestringer did all the work, just wanted something custom. Gloss white wraps, flo. Pink lettering with black backgrounds.


----------



## Ault

Candy always has the sweet stuff. A pun not meant. Looks awesome


----------



## Ault

Highball said:


> Anyone turkey hunting yet? We have just under a month here in MO.


April 21st here in ohio. Setting up my ground blind rig right now.


----------



## xibowhunter

bump


----------



## MICCOX

Ttt


----------



## RatherBArchery

Great Product, Great folks nuf said!!!!!! Spread the word!!!!!!


----------



## MICCOX

Ttt


----------



## xibowhunter

ttt


----------



## ohiohunter02

New setup I'm playing with. Its a 12" front bar with a 9" back bar.


----------



## MICCOX

Ttt


----------



## soundtx

Going to give them a good workout next week at the Texas ASA Pro am.


----------



## MICCOX

just got my stabilizers all dressed up in stormy hardwoods natural wraps.


----------



## Highball

Looks good


----------



## MICCOX

Bump


----------



## MICCOX

Bimp


----------



## xibowhunter

ttt


----------



## MICCOX

ttt


----------



## MICCOX

well just got my 3d rig all finished up


----------



## Okie101

Pretty sweet looking rig you got there....


----------



## MICCOX

Thank you sir.


----------



## treeman65

So how is everyone's 3d season going so far


----------



## xibowhunter

ttt


----------



## ricksmathew

Hey everyone, here is a note from Todd about Bedford.

Sorry to say but we will not be in Bedford this year for the IBO event due to a bear hunt we had booked for 2 yrs and it happened to fall on that weekend . Have fun everyone and see you in Erie


----------



## treeman65

ricksmathew said:


> Hey everyone, here is a note from Todd about Bedford.
> 
> Sorry to say but we will not be in Bedford this year for the IBO event due to a bear hunt we had booked for 2 yrs and it happened to fall on that weekend . Have fun everyone and see you in Erie


See you in erie


----------



## xibowhunter

ttt


----------



## xibowhunter

Congrats on the nice bear Rick


----------



## MICCOX

Ttt


----------



## MICCOX

ttt


----------



## ricksmathew

xibowhunter said:


> Congrats on the nice bear Rick


Thanks!


----------



## xibowhunter

ttt


----------



## ricksmathew

Todd and Lana are on their way to Erie with the trailer, stop in and say hi!


----------



## Highball

How's everyone been doing? Is love to say I've been shooting but I've been traveling like crazy for work.


----------



## ricksmathew

TTT

Who is going to be in Marengo?


----------



## treeman65

Highball said:


> How's everyone been doing? Is love to say I've been shooting but I've been traveling like crazy for work.


I just got the results for miles mountain king of the mountain series. My dcap stabs have help me win 2 out of 3 of the shoots
I can't wait till the final leg next month. Hope everyone is having a great season


----------



## xibowhunter

Bump


----------



## jrbenoit

Is anyone going to be in NH for the New England IBO championship this weekend? It's looking like the weather is going to be nice.


----------



## xibowhunter

ttt


----------



## MICCOX

Ttt


----------



## Highball

treeman65 said:


> I just got the results for miles mountain king of the mountain series. My dcap stabs have help me win 2 out of 3 of the shoots
> I can't wait till the final leg next month. Hope everyone is having a great season


Congrats on the great shooting!


----------



## treeman65

Highball said:


> Congrats on the great shooting!


Thanks


----------



## xibowhunter

bump


----------



## xibowhunter

ttt


----------



## MICCOX

Bump


----------



## Highball

Who's ready to run an arrow through a deer?


----------



## jrbenoit

You can bet I am.


----------



## MICCOX

I am more than ready start with antelope this weekend dear open October 1st.


----------



## treeman65

I'm can't wait I just got permission to hunt the farm that i hunted when I first started bow hunting 20yrs ago


----------



## Highball

treeman65 said:


> I'm can't wait I just got permission to hunt the farm that i hunted when I first started bow hunting 20yrs ago


Awesome!

We start September 15 here in MO. Excited to get out and get some footage.


----------



## Okie101

Highball said:


> Who's ready to run an arrow through a deer?


I'm thinking plural.....deer's.


----------



## Highball

Let me get an arrow in one before I start thinking about more. LOL


----------



## Okie101

I'm sure the stress level will be relieved when that happens...


----------



## MICCOX

ttt


----------



## Bowpro-295

I am proud to be part of the staff and I can't wait to get more pictures to share this year.


----------



## Highball

Nice bear!


----------



## ricksmathew

Congrats on the bear Bowpro-295!


----------



## Bowpro-295

Thanks it was a blast can't wait to get another one.


----------



## Okie101




----------



## xibowhunter

ttt


----------

